# BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)



## bessiebenny

_*UPDATED MAY 28*_
- Romisen RC-W4 runtime chart updated with new NiMhs. Much better!
_*UPDATED MAY 27*_
- Extra battery tested with KD Buckle V4 and graph has been updated.
- Chart has been split up to reflect the splitting of the threads to 2 parts.
_*UPDATED MAY 26*_
- Output photos for Arora AK-P7 and Ultrafire SS C3 Q5 up!
- New thread created for discontinued, non-high performance, 3 star or less rated lights!
- This is to reduce the bandwidth used on this main thread and reduce confusion.
- I will update the CHART so that you can tell which light is in which thread later on.
_*UPDATED MAY 24*_
- Fenix TK10 runtime graph updated with new KD Protected RCR123As!

*[Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Roundup Review]*

Continued from LONG original part 1 and part 2 thread...!
(Entire review of PART 1-2 was copied over to this new thread)

_*Thanks to all who contributed to make this thread as big as it is right now. :thumbsup:*_

*[Coming Soon]*

## Lights that are expected to arrive/reviewed within the next 1-6 weeks:
- Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel Q5 5-Mode (Received - reviewed soon)
- Aurora AK-P7 SSC P7 2-Mode DX KD (Received - reviewed soon)
- Romisen RC-F4 Q5 INFO (Expect to be received by 1st week of June)
- DX Cree R2 Buckle AAA (Ordered on May 24th)

## Lights that I'm currently interested in and possibly buy when I have enough funds
- 14V Ultrafire WF-502C 3RCR123A Xenon (bang for buck xenon output!)
- Romisen RC-A3 (Great budget single AA light that many recommends)
- Eastward YJ-18WD (KD) (Cree Q5 + HAIII anodized) 
- Eastward YJ-18WF (KD) (Cree Q5 + HAIII anodized) 
- Eastward YJ-18WA (DX) (Cree Q5 + HAIII anodized) 

*[help~!] [help~!] [help~!]*

I am constantly running short on funds to buy and review more recent lights. :mecry:
Feel free to send me *$2* or *$4* or *$8* donations so that I can keep adding new lights. :devil:
(fyi - Paypal takes away a 37/44 cents respectively per donation which sorta sux.)

All new lights from FEB 2008 will be bought with the addition of your donations. (if any ) 
I thank you for all for the amazing support so far. It helps greatly to keep this thread alive!

You may instead opt to use my referral id at DX. It doesn't cost you anything which is the best part. =)
To use my id, just add ~r.29749062 directly to the end of any product url address. (without "" of course)
Every ~$1300 spent using my referral id, I get $10. Not a lot but better than nothing I guess. =P

*Donations received in 2008 (most recent first):* 
alohaluau, johnnyngo, OCDGearhead, Wagen < MAY Wolf359, Centropolis, amdaxiom, t3h, Deks, SPRocketman, Flash25296, Fabio, tip61 < APRIL IanW, dudu84, marcus, Pokerstud, wmissen, RecycledElectron, qtaco, fizzy, briiansd, meuge, SportyBen, Raymond < MARCH Schierle, HenryL, Andres(ocau), baconheist, Dougmeister, linterno, anarchocap, saedwards, docian37, violatorjf, MikeSalt, Debbie, Luke, dulridge, martinSE, mmbeller191, ReGet, Mascione, Probedude < FEBRUARY

So far, donations received allowed me to get:
- Digitech QM1538 Datalogging DMM ($50)
- Ultrafire C3 Cree 5-mode ($20)
- Romisen Cree RC-N3 ($17)
- Eastward YJ-XAQ5 ($27)
- Romisen RC-I3 ($16)
- KD Buckle V4 Cree Q5 ($22)
- Batteries ($20+)

_*[FYI]* _

_- GITD silicone tailcap I mention throughout are all DX sku 5714 unless stated otherwise. (Orange ones are not GITD but are same size)_
_- Measurements are using my own DMM and Light Meter in near-identical controlled conditions. (Still assume around plus or minus 10% error)_
_Throw_ = Firing the center of the hotspot directly at the sensor from 1m away using fully charged batteries. (after initial ~1 minute peak)
_Lightbox_ = My own cardboard box where I fire light in through a hole and measure the lux reading inside after 1 minute. (no direct light)

_*[Output Photos]*_
1. Taken in a near pitch dark room with lights firing at a white wall from around 40cm away. (F5.0 1/60sec ISO 400)
2. Taken in a near pitch dark room with lights firing at the back corner of my kitchen from around 7m away. (F2.8 1/25 ISO 800)

*[Runtime Graphs]*
Light is shone on to the light meter's sensor from about 1 inch away.
There is a small camera lense in between to collect most of the light.
Current output of the light sensor is measured by my datalogging DMM.
Current output is close to the overal amount of light and not just throw.
So it is relatively comparable with graphs of other lights in my review.
But do take into account that my graphs may have up to 10% of error.

Just an FYI - Any reading of 0.005mA or higher is still quite useable.
It's enough to find a key hole or see stuff in very dark environments.

*[Batteries]*

Some tips/recommendations for some battery types.

RCR123A
Check out Raymond's comprehensive RCR123A battery test thread.
Hence I recommend KD Protected RCR or the White/Grey Trustfires.

AA/AAA
If you use the lights very often and recharge often, get high capacity ones.
It should at least cost you about $4 for 2 AA or AAA if it's a decent battery.
LSD (Low-Self-Discharge) or Ready batteries are better if you intend it as an emergency light.
Coz it holds around 80% of its charge even after not using it for a whole year.
Use a smart charger whenever possible They are better and easier to use than timed ones.

*[Glossary]*
*OP Reflector* = Orange Peel reflector. Also called a rough / textured reflector. It helps in smoothing out the beam so there's less of ugly rings or black holes / artifacts. But it results in less throw output.
*EDC* = Every Day Carry light. For most people, it means it fits in their desired jeans/jacket/bag pocket and it's their most often used light. For me, it's a small enough light which fits in my jeans pocket. =)
*Forward clicky* - It's a switch which turns on the light when half-pressed while the light is off. So you can simply tap the switch to light it up without needing to press it fully and turn it on permanently. Good for manual flashing signals and quick usage. It's also called a positive clicky. 
*Reverse clicky* - It's the opposite of above. Generally what everyone would think a normal switch would do. You need to full depress the switch to turn on the light permanently. While on, you can do half presses to turn the light off.
*Throw* - The ability to throw the center hotspot a long way. The intensity or the brightness of the center hotspot determines how far it can light up things. Usually, higher the throw value means smaller the hotspot or a less bright spill. So it may not be as useful for short distances. Flashlights that use smooth reflecters generally have more throw than ones with OP reflector.

*[FLASHLIGHTS]* _- Not all flashlights reviewed may yet be shown below._



 

 

 


 

 


Submitted by MetalZone

*[OUTDOOR SHOTS]*

- It's not the final camera setting nor my final location yet. Just a test.
- Expect my location / distance / exposure / angle to change later on.

Taken from a distance of 25m away. 
Exposure: 5 seconds @ F5.6 ISO100



 

 


...Eastward YJ-XAQ5 ....Dereelight DBS V2 Q5....... .Fenix TK10 Q5



 

 


...Solarforce SF6-R2 .............KD 3xSSC..........Rexlight 2.1 B002 14500

*[RESULTS AT A GLANCE] - Split into two parts now!*

*Star Rating*
*★★★★★★ - Buy it now! Amazing bang for the buck!*
*★★★★★ - It is excellent. A great buy! Recommended.*
*★★★★ - Pretty darn good. It's not the best but is not bad.*
*★★★ - It's okay but there's nothing that great about it imo.*
*★★ - Not good. Avoid if if you can coz it's not worth it.*
*★ - Why am I even reviewing this?! Total waste of $$$.*

*[HIGH PERFORMANCE / HIGH RATED LIGHTS]* - *Review in this thread*







*[LOW RATED, LOW PERFORMANCE or DISCONTINUED]* - *Link to reviews for below lights **HERE*





*NOTE:* Output values are for the near absolute peak while batteries are fully charged at its highest voltage.
Always check the runtime graph if available as you cannot expect all light to maintain such values for very long.

*[REVIEWS] - Use CTRL-F to quickly find the light you want instead of scrolling.*

*Star Rating*
*★★★★★★ - Buy it now! Amazing bang for the buck!*
*★★★★★ - It is excellent. A great buy! Well worth the money.*
*★★★★ - Pretty darn good. It's not the best but is not bad at all.*

fyi - The most recent light I reviewed is at the top.

*★★★★ Aurora AK-P7 2-mode 18650 **KD* (Reviewed May 27th 2008)
*Throw: High 9500 lux Low 900 lux *(1 x 3.7v 18650 @ 4.15v) 
*Lightbox: High 395 lux Low 40 lux *(1 x 3.7v 18650 @ 4.15v)
*Intro*
- This is an Ultrafire C8 body-based SSC P7 light that uses 18650.
- The head is identical in size to the Ultrafire WF-500 flashlight.
*Build Quality*
- The fit and finish is of high quality as is the case with Auroras.
- Big and fairly deep aluminium OP reflector. Glass lense.
- Big copper pill to transfer heat quickly to the outer body.
- O-ring in all the required places.Double o-ring on tail thread.
- Seems like it is Type II black anodization. Definitely not HAIII.
*Light Output*
- BRIGHT. Huge hotspot but still throws well also. Bright and wide spill.
- Has a big donut hole when shone close up. But disappears from 30cm.
- Has a neutral-warm tint to the hotspot. Spill is neutral. Very nice overall.
- It can light up a big room as if it's a 75W lightbulb. =P
- The initial output drops very quickly as the temperature goes up.
- So check out my ruintime graph. (output value isn't comparable to other graphs)
*In Use*
- Caution! Gets extremely hot after about 10 minutes of continuous use.
- I don't recommend using this light for over 30 minutes at a time.
- It can tail stand! The clicky is flat enough that it has no issues.
- Two mode reverse clicky with resistor for low. Needs firm pressure.
*Final Notes*
- Light is super bright. Well made feel. But not cheap and gets too hot!
- Review isn't complete yet. Final notes later on.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.95A from 1 x 3.7v 18650



 

 

 




*★★★★ Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel Q5 5-Mode 14500 **DX* (Reviewed May 27th 2008)
*Throw: High 1600** lux Med 650 lux Low** 250 **lux* (1 x 3.7v 14500 @ 4.15v) 
*Lightbox: **High 145 **lux Med 60 lux Low** 23 **lux* (1 x 3.7v 14500 @ 4.15v)
*Intro*
- This is a Cree Q5 version of the Stainless Steel C3 that has 5 modes.
- Note that this C3 cannot be used with AA. Only works with 14500.
*Build Quality*
- Pretty much identical to the other Stainless Steel C3 model.
*Light Output*
- It's actually very bright as you can see from my lightbox result.
- Well I guess you have to expect it as it uses a Q5 with lithium battery.
*In Use*
- It has 5 modes. Med-Low-High-Strobe-SOS. Always turns on next mode.
- So if you were on High mode and turned it off. Need to click 
- It does not tail stand and flatter clicky won't make it any better.
- When left on for 10 minutes on High, it's give you a serious hand burn.
- It gets so hot. Even hotter than AK-P7 above. OMG. I burnt my hand.
- So use it less than 5 minutes at a time. Or in Winter. Or with gloves. =P
*Final Notes*
- As you can see, review is very very incomplete. Will be finished soon!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls TBA from 1 x 3.7v 14500




 

 

 




*★★★★★★ KD Buckle V4 Cree Q5 AAA **KD* (Reviewed May 16th 2008)
*Throw:* *450* lux (1AAA NiMh - output drops to ~350 lux quickly)
*Lightbox:* *65* lux (1AAA NiMh - output drops to ~58 lux quickly )
*Intro*
- This is the latest made-from-ground-up version of the KD Buckle light.
- It is now version 4 and has a Cree Q5 bin emitter and HAII anodizing.
*Build Quality*
- Whoa. What an improvement from the older KD Buckle light I reviewed.
- Threads are big and smooth. Very big for such small sized light.
- Hence it is a bit loose when "off". But not enough to fall off or anything.
- The light is much thicker than the older version. You can say it's fatter.
- Glass lense with o-ring. Lense is recessed deep to prevent damage.
- Thick o-ring on the body thread also. Comes with a spare O-ring as well.
- It has a gold colored spring on the tail end. Thread was lubed nicely.
- Knurling quality is superb. Smooth yet grippy. No flat sides though.
- Smooth aluminium reflector. Very well centred emitter with no gap.
- It is Type II anodized. It's quite tough but not scratch proof.
- Mine did not come with a buckle. Maybe it's not supposed to?
*Light Output*
- Very wide but well defined hotspot and wide and bright spill. 
- No rings around hotspot. Some halo ring outside of the spill area.
- Mine has a nice and neutral to warm tint light output.
- As per runtime graph, it is failry well regulated until it drops off.
- At the final drop off point, it started blinking. Low batt warning?
- Use NiMh or Lithiums whenever possible for longest runtime/brightness.
*In Use*
- All AAA batteries I have fits in without being tight. No battery rattle.
- It tail stands well on the buckle end. Buckle hole is not too tiny either.
- Body gets quite warm after 5 minutes. But does not get too too "hot".
- Head portion of the threads seem glued. So can't get to light engine.
- Rotated via the middle battery tube. Very easy to twist on and off.
- But the thread is not loose enough to worry about it unscrewing off.
- I've used it as my keychain light and it was quite secure. No worries.
- Very comfortably used via one hand. No need for two hands at all. 
- Vicks nasal Inhaler cap fits tight but perfectly as a light diffuser cap!
*Final Notes*
- Light output beats the older KD Buckle light and it's better made also.
- Well, this is what the KD Buckle V1 should have been. Just superb.
- Best "bright" AAA Cree light you can buy for under $25 right now imo.
- And... You can buy 5 lights for $92 equating to only $18.40 each!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls TBA from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AAA



 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 


................................................................................................... KD V4 - E01...................3.5 stops lower

*★★★★★★ Fenix E01 Nichia GS AAA **LINK* (Reviewed May 11th 2008)
*Throw:* *40* lux (1AAA NiMh)
*Lightbox:* *6* lux (1AAA NiMh)
*Intro*
- This is the cheapest and least bright Fenix flashlight currently available.
- Uses a Nichia GS 5mm LED and AAA batteries. Good for 10 lumens max.
*Build Quality*
- Quality is excellent for what it costs. It does not look/feel cheap at all.
- Has HAIII anodization so it should not get scratched by car/home keys.
- The head portion on mine is more grey than olive compared to the body.
- LED is centred perfectly on mine. There is no glass infront of the LED.
- Smooth aluminum reflector is integrated with the head.
- Has a big black O-ring on the head thread. Comes with a spare also.
- Thread is deep and smooth. Easy to rotate the head to power on/off.
- There is a spring on the back end of the battery tube. (Tail side)
- Backend of PCB is exposed and positive end of battery touches directly.
*Light Output*
- Beam is ringy but only visible closeup as light is very weak anyways.
- Has a purple/blue tint to the beam from a distance of 30cm or over.
- It's not that bright really. It's not meant be. Around 10 lumens max.
- It's near exact same brightness as Rexlight 2.1 in low mode with AA.
- It is still bright enough to faintly light up a room when pointed at ceiling.
- It's bright enough to see everything without waking up your baby/partner at night. =)
*In Use*
- All AAA batteries I have fits in without being tight. No battery rattle.
- Head is easy to rotate. While facing it away, totate left to on. Right to off.
- It can tail stand firmly even with the keychain ring attached.
- According to wadef, even after 35 hours, it has useable output.
- Vicks nasal Inhaler cap fits perfectly as a light diffuser cap! 
*Final Notes*
- It's very portable and useful. Available in many fashionable colors.
- It also has very long runtime, is light, small, durable. Great as gifts.
- So I give it 6 stars as it's a Fenix quality light for only $15 shipped!
- Just don't expect it to be bright coz it sure ain't supposed to be. =P
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls TBA from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AAA



 

 

 




 

 

 


....................................................................KD V4 - E01..................3.5 stops lower

*★★★★★ Romisen RC-I3 CR123A/1AA/2AA/14500 **LINK* (Reviewed MAY 1st 2008)
*Throw:* *400* lux (1AA NiMh) *900* lux (2AA NiMh) *1400* lux (1 x RCR123A / 14500)
*Lightbox:* *25* lux (1AA NiMh) *60 *lux (2AA NiMh) *100 *lux (1 x RCR123A / 14500)
*Intro*
- This is a very versatile light that supports many kinds of batteries.
- In 2AA mode, it feels much like the RC-N3 due to thicher RCR barrel.
- In 1AA/RCR mode, it is has a similar look/size as MTE SSC P4 AA light.
- It is available in black or silver finish.
*Build Quality*
- It came with a yellow Cree with 4 wires. So it's at least a P4.
- Textured aluminium reflector. Glass lense. No defects to note.
- Comes with a side clip which can be removed. It's a very tight clip.
- Easy to press 1-mode reverse clicky. Cannot tail stand. 
- Easy to replace the clicky with GITD or Orange / Blue ones.
- Threads are really sharp and not very big. Lube / wd40 is recommended.
- The extension barrel is very thick and solid. 1AA barrel is much thinner.
- Has spring on the tail switch side but not on the driver side.
- Tail part has a spacer which allows AA to fit and not rattle inside.
- It also allows the RCR to not slide all the way down towards the tail.
*Light Output*
- Beam is clean. No ugliness to it. No donut hole even at close range.
- Tint is neutral. Nice floody hotspot. Good general purpose output.
- In 1AA, the light is quite dim. Maybe good for those who like it dim.
- In 2AA and with lithiums, the light is quite bright. 
- It's like having 3 modes of brightness! 1AA=Low 2AA=Med RCR=High
*In Use*
- In single AA/RCR mode, it is very portable and output is still useful.
- With 1 or 2AA, the light has a nice long flat output runtime.
- With 1RCR, the light is bright but has direct-driven-like output curve. 
- This light is so versatile in battery type! 1AA/2AA/14500/RCR123A.
- Battery is replaced by unscrewing the head and not the tail.
- It does not get hot in any battery configuration. 
*Final Notes*
- I give it 6 stars coz of its super cheap price and superb versatility!
- I reckon you won't find much better in this type for this kind of price!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls TBA from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls TBA from 2 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls TBA from 1 x RCR or 14500.



 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 


......... ......... ......... ............. 1AA.................. ....... 2AA ......... ............. RCR

*★★★★★ **Romisen RC-G2 Cree Q5 AA **LINK* (Reviewed Apr 16 2008)
*Throw: 1350* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh @ 1.4v)
*Lightbox: **50* lux
*Intro*
- MAY UPDATE - Price dropped to $18.75 when used with _CPFuser_ code!
- This is lightbug's factory customised Q5 version of the Romisen RC-G2.
- Externally, it is identical except for the new "Q5" marking on its side.
- As far as I know, the only difference is the Cree emitter used. Now Q5!
*Build Quality*
- Big turbo aluminium textured reflector. Glass lense. non-HAII anodizing.
- 1 mode forward-clicky. Has a good quality feel to it. Very easy to press.
- Nothing is glued at the threads. Cree Q5 is on a 16mm round base.
- Thread was a bit dirty. After cleaning and re-lubing, all is good.
- Has O-rings in all the usual places. So it should be at least spash proof.
- Comes with an orange rubber clicky. Can easily change to GITD clicky.
*Light Output*
- Small smooth-edged concentrated hotspot. Great thrower for 1AA light.
- Spill is clean with no rings / artifacts. Tint is neutral. Not bluish at all.
- Now it's a much more well balanced light output as spill is much brighter.
- If you wanted a brighter version without modding it yourself, this is it!
*In Use*
- Even after leaving it on for over 15 minutes, it isn't too hot.
- Has a nice neutral to slightly warm tint. Not white-blue. So it's good.
- It's not the smallest AA light but it feels nice in hand due to the shape.
*Final Notes*
- This is what the stock RC-G2 should have been like. Nice and bright.
- Please check out my original RC-G2 review below also as a comparision.
- I give it 5 stars as it isn't as cheap as original. But still a great AA light!
- FYI: Get 6% discount using coupon code "CPFuser" at Shiningbeam! =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.50A from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.



 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 


......... ......... ......... ......... ............. ......... RC-G2 vs RC-G2 Q5 ....... 2 stops less exposure

*★★★★★ Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel P4 **LINK* (Reviewed Apr 11th)

*Throw: **800* lux (1 x AA NiMh) *830* lux (2 x AA NiMh) *1150* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500) 
*Lightbox: **60* lux (1 x AA NiMh) *60* lux (2 x AA NiMh) *89* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500) 
*Intro*
- This is a 1-mode stainless steel version of the Ultrafire C3 Cree P4.
- First impression was "wow, it's really nice" and "wow, it's really heavy!"
*Build Quality*
- In terms of finish / feel of the new look, it's top notch. Very nice.
- Nicely engraved markings on the head. Looks professional and expensive.
- Easy to press reverse clicky. Switch is in its own pill. Good quality.
- Comes with a black rubber clicky. It looks much better with GITD clicky.
- Barrel is thick. Has good quality threads. Wasn't lubed but it's smooth.
- Glass lense. No O-ring infront of lense! But there is in other places.
- Has a OP aluminium reflector but it's much smoother than most OP's.
*Light Output*
- Brightness is about the same as original 1 mode Ultrafire C3 P4 to start.
- But the brightness drops with AA compare to non-SS C3 P4. Different driver?
- However, the output pattern using 14500 is very similar to original C3 P4.
- The tint is much whiter/cooler now. Old UF C3 P4 has a neutral/warm tint.
- Hotspot is well defined with soft blended edges. Faint yellow halo ring.
- No holes in the hotspot. Spill is very clean and still bright.
*In Use*
- It's heavy. It feels heavier than normal UF C3 with 2AA extension!
- Looks nice but as a pocket sized EDC, it's a bit too heavy for my liking. 
- UF C3 2AA extender fits perfectly. Becomes a two tone body. =P
- Can use both 1AA and 14500 and also the extender so it's quite versatile.
- With my Trustfire protected 14500, it was a bit too long for the tail cap to close fully.
- It gets quite warm but not enough to say it's hot even after 20 minutes.
*Final Notes*
- I give it 5 stars as it's of excellent quality and quite bright / regulated.
- It's a really nice candidate if you need to give someone a present. =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.60A from 1 x 1.2v AA NiMh @ 1.4v
- It pulls 0.45A from 1 x 3.7v 14500 @ 4.15v



 

 

 




 

 

 


......... ......... ......... ......... AA NiMh ......... ........... 14500

*★★★★★ Fenix TK10 **LINK* (Reviewed Apr 11th)
*Throw: *_High _*4500* lux _Low_ *TBA* lux(2 x 3.0v CR123A) _High _*4500* lux _Low_ *TBA *lux(2 x 3.6v RCR123A)
*Lightbox: *_High _*195* lux _Low_ *TBA* lux(2 x 3.0v CR123A) _High _*190* lux _Low_ *TBA *lux(2 x 3.6v RCR123A) 
_- This is not a budget light in most people's books that's for sure. =P_
- Build quality is superb. Better than Eastward light below in every way.
- But that is to be expected considering its price. =P
- Olive colored version is very nice to look at. Looks and feels expensive.
- HAIII anodizing is superb. No two tones etc. Very smooth finish.
- Clean round beam with a slightly blended hotspot. Not a full on thrower.
- No holes, rings, artifacts anywhere in the output. Very clean and smooth.
- Due to the OP reflector, the beam is quite soft and floody. I really like!
- Super constant regulated output. Constantly brighter than DBS V2 1S.
- Has 2 modes. High and Low. Low is accesed by turning the front head.
- Loosen the head a bit and it's in Low mode. Tighten it back for High.
- This is great coz you it avoids you having to click multiple times.
- At the same time, it's near impossible to switch modes single handed.
- Textured aluminium reflector and glass lense. Can attach a side clip.
- O-rings all where it's needed. Big thick O-rings also.
- Without the tactical ring, it does roll off table if it gets momentum.
- It comes with a nicely looking gold/copper ring for tactical ring area.
- Has a very easy to press forward-clicky. Does not tail stand.
- The driver side where battery touches has reverse polarity protection.
- Deep but sharp threads. It wasn't lubed when received.
- Gets nice and warm after about 10 minutes. But not what I would call hot.
- Comes with spare orange rubber clicky and 4 CR123A primaries.
- It does not work with 2 x protected Trustfire RCR123A as it's too long!
- But works with protected Ultrafire RCR123A as Ultrafire ones are shorter.
- Due to it being around $90 shipped, I can't say it's superb value. =P
- Still it's a great flashlight. Flashlight itself is 6 stars in quality / performance.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.80A from 2 x 3.0v CR123A Primary @ 3.10v each @ High
- It pulls 0.50A from 2 x 3.6v RCR123A @ 4.15v each @ High



 

 










 

 

 

 

 
....... . High ..... ....... ............. Low....... ....... ........ High ..... ....... ........... Low ............. .... TK10 - YJXAQ5 - DBS V2 - Solarforce

*★★★★★ Eastward YJ-XAQ5 18650 **KD* / *DX* (Reviewed Apr 9th)
*Throw: *_High_ *9500* lux _Low_ *1800* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650 @ 4.15v) 
*Lightbox: *_High_*195* lux _Low_ *36* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650 @ 4.15v)
*Intro*
- It's a 2 mode 18650-only light that is very bright and has solid feel.
- It is overall a bit smaller than the DBS V2. Same length as WF-400.
*Build Quality*
- Uses a silver core Cree Q5. Not sure what exact bin code. Neutral tint.
- Textured aluminium reflector. Thick 37mm glass lense. Flat rubber seal.
- 2-mode reverse clicky with resistor. Tail stands though not 100% stable.
- The clicky isn't that easy to press without using the tip of your thumb.
- It uses a standard looking 3 way clicky switch. Feels nice and solid still.
- Nothing seems glued. Cree Q5 is on a star base screwed on to pill.
- Pill easily rotates out. Big copper-like pill. Seems very easily moddable!
- Finish is great. No faults. Perfect square indents on the head. Quality!
- Grade 1 anodizing has a good thick "feel". But it scratches still...
*Light Output*
- Beam is clean. Big and wide bright spill. No distinct artifacts/rings.
- Hotspot is quite tight and well defined. Very bright hotspot. No holes.
- This light can throw. Even if it's an OP reflector. It does a great job.
- I was able to light up building tops in Sydney CBD over 150m away at night!
- Light tint is very good. Not too white. More neutral to warm tint.
- In Low mode, the output is significantly less. But it's not super low.
*In Use*
- Fits protected 2500mAh Trustfire 18650 without any issues. No rattle.
- Gets quite hot after about 15 minutes of use. But it's still bearable.
- Runtime graph is very similar to the DBS V2 graph. Similar output also!
- Comes with a decent man-sized thick round lanyard. One hole in tail.
- In low mode, it runs for over 7 hours of super constant brightness so far.
- More exact low mode runtime will be tested when time allows.
*Final Notes*
- It's an excellent 2-mode 18650 LED torch for this price.
- I give it 5 stars coz it's extremely bright and has a great quality feel.
- FYI - Eastward YJ-18WD / YJ-18WF has HAIII but is same price!
*UPDATE*
- The Cree emitter has somehow burnt-in enough that now it's much dimmer!
- The Cree emitter is far darker yellow than it should be. Output is halved.
- Pulls same current (~1.5A) from battery still. Just the LED is half-dead.
- Either driver is killing the LED over time or I'm unlucky on the Q5 emitter.
- For now, I will assume it's just a very bad luck on the emitter. (Hence not Eastward fault)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.50A from 1 x 3.7v 18650 @ 4.15v



 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 

 


....... . High ..... ....... ........... Low

*★★★★★★ Romisen RC-N3 CR123A/2AA **LINK* (Reviewed Mar 27th 2008)
*Throw:* *1100* lux (2 x AA NiMh @ 2.8v) *1900* lux (1 x RCR123A @ 4.2v)
*Lightbox:* *50* lux (2 x AA NiMh @ 2.8v) *100* lux (1 x RCR123A @ 4.2v)
- It has a new silver-core Cree emitter with 4 wires = minimum P4-bin.
- Has a glass lense with textured aluminium reflector. Hence less throw.
- Reflector is properly screwed in to the head piece. Can be taken out.
- Brightness is difference for when using RCR or 2AA. RCR is brighter.
- Wide smooth bright spill. Blended soft round hotspot.
- Can see a hole in the centre of the hotspot at 10 inches or closer.
- Light tint is white with a slight feeling of being warmer side. Neutral.
- Feels darn solid. Especially in 2AA form. Feels better than WF-606A imo.
- O-ring in all the right places. One in front of glass lense also.
- Strong-feeling side clip. Can be removed easily by unscrewing head.
- Nothing is glued. All threads are good. Lubing recommended though.
- Forward GITD clicky. Easy to press. Doesn't tail stand in stock form.
- But putting an extra 0-ring inside the switch can make it tail stand.
- Good quality switch module. In its own aluminium pill. Easily taken out.
- In RCR form, it's much smaller than Mini 3W Cree. More like Gree Cree.
- In RCR form, it feels very nice. Expensive. Best feeling single RCR light!
- In 2AA form, it's about the length of the WF-606A with thicker barrel.
- In 2AA form, it does not get hot at all. It stays cool all the way through.
- With 2AA, it gives 3+ hours of full output then "useful" output for another 3 hours!
- With single RCR battery, it seems to run as if it is direct driven but bit longer.
- I give it 6 stars as it's cheap, has 2 forms and is of superb quality!
- But if you want a brighter 2AA light, get the WF-606A (reviewed).
- *NEWS* - You can get the ~50% brighter Q5 version from Shiningbeam!
- I expect the light to have very similar runtimes but just brighter. =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.41A from 2 x 1.2v AA NiMh @ 1.4v each
- It pulls 0.55A from 1 x 3.6v RCR123A @ 4.15v
- It pulls 0.41A from 1 x 3.0v CR123A Primary @ 3.15v



 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 


....... ....... ....... ....... ....... RCR123A .............. 2 x AA Alkaline ......... 2AA after 3.5hrs

*★★★★★ UltraFire C3 AA/14500 Cree P4 5-Mode with Extension **LINK* (Reviewed Mar 12 2008)
*Throw:* _High _*1950* lux _Mid_ *650* lux _Low_ *250* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500) 
*Throw:* _High_ *520* lux _Mid_ *220* lux _Low_ *90* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Throw:* _High_ *1100* lux _Mid_ *350* lux _Low_ *150* lux (2 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox:* *160* lux (14500) *47* lux (1AA) *100* lux (2AA)
- Quality is on par with older single Ultrafire C3 P4 models. No faults.
- Much brighter with 2AA/14500 than single-mode Ultrafire C3 models.
- With 2AA, it's as bright as the Ultrafire 606A or brighter overall.
- With 14500, it's super duper bright. Look at the light box result!
- Switch module has its own pill. Made with aluminium. No flickering issue.
- It can sorta tailstand. If you had a flatter clicky, it'll tail stand better.
- Reverse clicky. 5 mode. Med/Low/High/Strobe/SOS. 
- Always turns on at the next mode of what it was last. Lots of clicks!
- Beam is quite clean with no rings or artifacts. 
- This light is suitable for 14500 or 2AA. There are brighter 1AA lights.
- But it does run extremely cool with 1AA. And has useable output still.
- It runs VERY hot when run with 14500 on High. Not for bare hands!
- Look at the runtime graph with 14500. I think heat affected the output.
- For those who needs a good 5-mode 2AA or 14500 light, this may be it.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.03A from 1 x 14500 @ 4.10 (0.34A and 0.12A for Med/Low)
- It pulls 0.60A from 1 x AA NiMh @ 1.35v (0.20A and 0.07A for Med/Low)
- It pulls 0.85A from 2 x AA NiMh @ 2.70v (0.30A and 0.10A for Med/Low)
*◎* *Photos from left to right*
Beam -- High(1AA) -- High(2AA) -- High(14500) 



 

 

 

 



*★★★★★ Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 1Stage* *LINK* (Reviewed Mar 08 2008)
*Throw:* *18500* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650)
*Lightbox:* *215 *lux (1 x 3.7v 18650) 
_- This is not a budget light. Flashlight itself is Amazing. But you pay for it._
- One I have is a Cree Q5 1-mode model. OMG-Off-OMG-Off. =P
- It's a monster thrower. That throw value above is no mistake. Awesome.
- It also is very bright overall. Light box result confirms. Q5 is driven hard!
- Super wide and deep, super smooth aluminium reflector. Just beautiful.
- Super clean beam. Slight corona and faint ring around hotspot. Clean spill. 
- Cool tint to the light. Not really blue but definitely not on the neutral side.
- Build quality is absolutely superb. Strong, lubed, double O-rings etc.
- Comes with a strong clip which is also detachable by unscrewing screws.
- Has a forward GITD clicky. Firm but easy to press. It does not tail stand.
- It's not a flashlight for jean pockets. Head is quite wide. It's heavy also.
- Great runtime and regulation. Lasted ~100 minutes with cheap 18650.
- It does get failry warm. Not too hot to let go though. No complaints.
- I had to use 1/200 shutter speed for beam shot as it was too bright!
- It has 6 star quality and performance. But a tad too expensive for me. =P
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.85A from 1 x Trustfire 18650



 

 

 




 

 

 



*★★★★ Solarforce L2 SF6-R2* *LINK* (Reviewed Mar 06 2008)
*Throw:* *4300* lux (2 x 3.6v RCR123A) *2600* lux (1RCR) *5000* lux (3RCR)
*Lightbox:* *120 *lux (2 x 3.6v RCR123A)
- Single mode light with SF6-R2 Cree R2 bin drop-in.
- Size is very close to WF-400. Quite heavy also. Not EDC-size to me.
- Uses Surefire P60 module drop-in. So very easy to upgrade/change.
- Built like a tank. Nicely milled body. But doesn't feel that expensive.
- It doesn't have HAIII anodizing. Tactical crown head. A weapon!!
- Reverse clicky. Easy to press coz it sticks out. Does not tail stand.
- Perfectly centered LED. Aluminium OP reflector. Drop-in is good quality.
- Nice big threads and big O-rings. Doesn't roll off tables either.
- BIG Issue -> It makes a very audible buzzing sound. A dud? =(
- Bright hotspot. Throws well. Slight yellow ring. Bright spill.
- Can fit any RCR batts fine. 17670 fits fine also. But NOT 18650.
- Have tried with 1 RCR and it's dimmer. Tried with 3 RCR. Bit brighter.
- Gets mildly warm even when on for extended time. Not hot at all.
- You can buy different heads at Kaidomain. (Stainless Steel / Two-tone)
- Very well regulated. Constant brightness all the way for over 90mins
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.40A from 2 x RCR123A
- It pulls 0.40A from 1 x RCR123A (Yup. Same for 1 or 2 RCR)



 

 

 



*★★★★ **Romisen RC-W4 3 x AAA **DX* (Reviewed Feb 20 2008)
*Throw: *_High_ *2900* lux _Low_ *650* lux (3 x 1.2v AAA NiMh @ 1.4v)
*Throw: *_High _*3500* lux _Low_ *800* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500 @ 4.15v) 
*Lightbox: **135* lux (3 x 1.2v AAA NiMh) *150* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500)
- It is a FATTER but a bit shorter version of the RC-F4 in looks. =P
- Three AAA run in series. Seems to be direct driven. (Not 100% yet)
- High and Low modes. Has a 3 way 2-mode reverse clicky with resistor.
- Bright Wide spill. No artifacts. Tight hotspot also. (Similar to Mini 3W Cree)
- Yellow corona/halo around hotspot. (not really visible in use though)
- Works with a single 14500 without any spacer. (It may rattle a bit though)
- I'm sure 18500 will be the PERFECT battery for it with near double the runtime.
- Check the below runtime graph also as brightness does drop down.
- With AAA NiMh, the runtime is good with over an hour of useable output.
- Doesn't tail stand in stock form. Might with flatter clicky if you have one.
- Big and deep textured Aluminum reflector.
- Build quality is still very nice. Feels solid and strong. Doesn't feel cheap.
- Glass lense with O-ring in front. Head comes off. No glue.
- New silver-core Cree! (Probly a P4 still) 16mm round cree base.
- Overall, it's not a bad light at all. Good Romisen quality also.
- If you have lots of AAA batteries, it might be a light for you. =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.25A from 1 x 3.7v 14500 @ 4.15v
- It pulls 0.90A from 3 x 1.2v AAA NiMh @ 1.4v



 

 

 




 

 

 

 


......... Beam ......... .......... High(14500) ............. Low(14500) ............. High(3xAAA) 

*★★★★★★ **Romisen RC-G2 Cree P2 AA **DX* (Reviewed Jan 05 2008)
*Throw: 1250* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox: **25* lux
- Small smooth-edged concentrated hotspot. Good thrower for AA light.
- Spill is clean with no rings / artifacts. Not very bright though.
- I wish Romisen updated this light with a P4. But it's good even with P2.
- Looks and feels expensive. Very good finish and coating. Excellent!
- Big turbo aluminium textured reflector. Glass lense. O-rings throughout.
- Forward-clicky! So it turns on with half-press. Responsive also.
- Nothing is glued at the threads. Cree P2 on 16mm round base.
- Excellent build quality. Feels more like a $25 light. I'm serious.
- For only around $10, it is one of the best AA light to get. Great a a present also.
- It's excellent for DIY'ers trying to make an ultimate throwy EDC AA light.
- FYI - There is a huge thread about this light. Many many followers. =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.60A from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls 1.40A from 1 x 1.5v Alkaline AA.



 

 



*★★★★ **WF-400 Cree Q2 18650 **DX* (Reviewed Jan 05 2008)
*Throw:* _High_ *5400* lux , _Low_ *1300* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650) 
*Lightbox:* _High_ *149* lux , _Low_ *35* lux 
- Another switch length longer than Romisen RC-G4. 
- Due to the textured reflector, it doesn't have the tightest hotspot.
- But it still has an awesome throw output while being usefully wide.
- The reflector looks near identical to the RC-G4 but is deeper.
- Bright clean spill also. Overall amount of output is very high.
- 2 mode reverse clicky with a resistor for low mode. 
- It has an identical switch pcb/module/resistor as Mini 3W Cree
- It tail stands with original clicky. Does not with DIY clickies.
- Low mode of this light looks near identical to the RC-G2's output. 
- Build quality is quite good. Dual O-rings on tail. Deep threads.
- Seems direct driven. (18650 model) Not 100% sure yet however.
- Nothing is glued at the threads. Cree Q2 is on a star base. 
- It's an excellent 2 mode thrower that is worth the money imo. 
- If you want a better 2 mode, have a look at the Eastward YJ-XAQ5.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.90A from 1 x Trustfire Protected 3.7V @ 4.2v 18650 in High.
*◎* *Runtime Graph*
- You can ignore the spikes as they are not caused by the WF400 but by me. =P
- Remains on well past the 4th hour. (Not bright enough to be useful though)



 

 



*★★★★★ Romisen RC-G4 Cree P4 (2 x CR123A or 1 x 18650) Gray* *DX* / *Official*
*Throw:* *2500* lux (2 x 3.6v RCR123A) *1700* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650)
*Lightbox:* *75 *lux
- Similar in size to the Superfire Xenon with a slightly wider head. Looks like Ultrafire C2.
- It has a smaller head than Ultrafire C2. Noticeably heavier than RC-F4. Not too big still.
- Hexagonal spill due to crown bezel. Beam is very clean with no dark rings or artifacts.
- Blended-edge hotspot with some yellow corona-ring visible. Small concentrated hotspot.
- Built very strong. Thick walls. Good quality threads. Nothing is glued. Firm reverse clicky.
*- *Glass lense and big Aluminium OP reflector. The reflector is threaded which reflects quality.
- Cree is on 16mm round base and on a pill that can be rotated out. LED base is glued to the pill though.
- Good amount of heatsink fins on the head. Does not get hot at all. 
- Only pulls 0.2A from dual RCR123A batteries. Good runtime of 3.5+ hrs.
- For it's long runtime, good brightness and excellent build quality for under $18, it is a bargain imo.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.20A from 2 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V RCR123A on High.
- It pulls 0.23A from 1 x Trustfire 3.7v 18650 on High.



 

 



*★★★★★ Mini 3W Cree 1xCR123A DX*
*Throw:* _High_ *3400* lux , _Low_ *800 *lux (1 x 3.6v CR123A)
*Lightbox:* _High _*115 *lux , _Low_ *30* lux 
- Bigger than a Gree Cree. Much chunkier and a bit longer.
- Very bright. It throws well but not as well defined as Gree/RC-F4 due to OP reflector.
- Clean beam and zero artifacts. Wide spill. Nice even brightness for entire spill area.
- *It is direct driven*. There's no regulator driver board. See this post for more info.
- As the brightness drops over time, it isn't as bright as RC-F4 during use. But it is brighter than Gree.
- 2 mode reverse clicky. High - Low - Off. It is easy to press with one hand.
- Low mode is about the brightness of the MTE SSC P4 AA. It's not super duper low low. But OK.
- Build quality is quite good. Spring on both sides of the battery compartment.
- Good well machined threads. Lightly lubed. Well coated everywhere inside and out. 
- Plenty of room for the CR123A battery of any type. Near 2mm thick walls. Feels solid.
- Double big o-rings at the tail thread. O-ring in-front of lense and front thread. 
- Switch module and Driver/LED module can also be easily taken out.
- Cree LED is on a star board. Thermal paste below it. Not glued. Perfect for DIY projects!
- BTW, Switch is a cheap tri-state that can be bought from DX. It cannot handle 1.5A+ current.
- With the reflector taken out, it's not a full candle mode but has a wide single tone, no hotspot output.
- Thin glass lense. It isn't secured so it can fall out if you open the front bezel.
- It can semi-tail stand. The rubber clicky does stick out just enough to not be 100% flat.
- BTW, there is a 5-mode version of this light with a 1-mode clicky + 5 mode driver.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.10A from 1 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A in high @ 4.2v
- It pulls 0.80A from 1 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A in high @ 3.8v
*◎* *Brightness over time in stock form *(Using Trustfire 880mAh CR123A)
- It is very similar to graph of Gree Cree below but 10 minutes shorter.



 

 

 



(Third photo is from a Mini3W modded with Cree Q5 bin + 3W regulated driver + 1 x 3.6v RCR123A = 43
00lux @1m & 175lux light box!)

*★★★★ Gree Cree XRE (1 x CR123A)* *LINK* (Reviewed SEP 2007)
*Throw:* *2400* lux (1 x 3.6v RCR123A)
*Lightbox:* *90 *lux
- Similar in size to the MTE SSC P4 light. Quite compact. Tactical crown. 
- *It is direct driven.* Very bright well-defined hotspot. Great little thrower. 
- Deep smooth plastic reflector. Slightly ringy and tiny artifacts near the hotspot. 
- Head unscrews off easily to reveal bare LED for candle mode. LED module is easily taken out. 
- Reflector module and front lense is glued to the head. So it's not really possible to change it.
- Does not tail stand. Can swap the clickie to GITD ones. But not much benefit.
- Single mode reverse clickie. Tail clicky is firm but it's still useable in single-hand use easily. 
- It still rolls off the table if the surface is slanted on an angle.
- The body does get warm but doesn't get too hot even after extended use.
MAR 2008 Update
- Bit outdated now. Still a good thrower. But in terms of quality, get RC-N3 or Mini 3W Cree light.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.95A from the Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A @ 4.2v 



 

 



*★★★★ MTE Z-Power SSC P4 KS-3 *(*DX*/*KD*)
*Throw:* _High_ *4000* lux , _Low_ *2300* lux (2 x 3.6v CR123A)
*Lightbox:* _High _*115* lux , _Low_ *70* lux (Initial peak is 160 lux but lasts only 2 seconds)
- Biggest in this round up overall. As tall as WF-606A and wide as the DX 7 watt light. 
- Very bright hotspot. It starts off at 5000+ lux but drops off to a more constant 4000 lux within 1 minute.
- Clean white beam with a slight blue tint. No significant rings or artifacts. Spill is very wide and bright also.
- It gets quite hot after around 5 minutes. Similar to Romisen RC-F4. But it's not painful to hold.
- Nothing seems to be glued which is rare for MTE lights. So you can do candle mode with head off.
- 2 mode tail clicky has low and high mode. It is fairly easy to click it single handed. It can also tail stand. 
- It is a reverse clicky and you cannot change mode by soft-press only. (Need to full press off/on)
- Plastic smooth reflector and plastic lense. Double o-rings at head and tail thread. Tough.
- It is bright. But for some reason, I don't like it heaps. But some might. =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.3A from 2 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A in high.
- Tail clickie shows 8.5 ohm resistence in low mode with my DMM.



 



*★★★★★★ **Romisen RC-F4 Cree P4 (2 x RCR123A or 1 x 17670**) Gray* *DX* / *KD* / *Official*
*Throw:* *3500* lux (2 x RCR123A) *2900* lux (1 x 17670) 
*Lightbox:* *125* lux (2 x RCR123A) *100* lux (1 x 17670) 
- Similar look to the beam as the Gree. Slightly Ringy in and out side the beam but no artifacts.
- Bright well defined tight hotspot. Well regulated. Constant brightness from the get go till it dies.
- Feels well made. Very clean inside and out. It does not tail stand.
- Works fine with two Trustfire/Ultrafire 3.6v protected CR123A batteries.
- O-ring at front and at tail thread. Smooth aluminium reflector on my sample.
- But everyone else advised that they have received this light with OP reflector instead. (less throw, less ringy)
- Green GITD tailcap is standard. Switch easy to use. Single mode reverse on/off clickie.
- Tail thread is good but a bit sharp. It wasn't lubed. Switch module can be taken out easily.
- Head seems to be glued at the thread. But can be opened with a strap wrench easily.
- (Seems some doesn't come glued. So it can easily be opened by hand. Oh well)
- Cree is on 16mm round base and on a pill that can be rotated out. LED base is glued to the pill.
- The body gets quite warm after 15 minutes of use. But it isn't too too hot.
- Still, you can't get such a decent flashlight for under $15 than this imo. A great buy!
- Ultrafire 1800mAh 17670 battery fits and works perfectly in the RC-F4.
- *dudu84* confirms that "protected" Ultrafire 17670 fits if outer cover is stripped and replaced by thin clear tape.
- *UPDATE *- Shining beam now has Q5 version of the RC-F4. It's brighter!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.6A from 2 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A.
- According to KD, it will keep near full brightness for 2 hours with a single 17670. (About 75-90 minutes with 2 x RCR123A)
*◎ Experiments*
- I have bypassed the driver board and made this into a direct driven light. (soldering required)
- Now I get 4900 lux @ 1m instead! Pulls 1.1A from single CR123A battery. (see 3rd picture)
- But need to get 17670 battery to eliminate the need for a spacer to use only 1 RCR123A.



 

 



(Third photo is RC-F4 direct driven via single RCR123A bypassing the built-in regulator board - approx 30% brighter)

*★★★★★ Ultrafire WF-606A 3W Cree (2xAA/1xCR2) DX / KD*
*Throw:* *1750* lux (2 x 1.2v NiMh AA)
*Lightbox:* *95* lux
- It's quite bright for a 2 x AA flashlight. Good throw and good amount of spill.
- No artifacts or visible rings. Has a slightly yellow corona around hotspot. Neutral tint overall.
- It can use CR2's but not CR123A batteries. They just don't fit due to tight barrel. 
- Reverse clickie is very easy to press and use with one hand. Does not tail stand.
- Perfect for DIY'ers. Nothing is glued on at the threads. Can expose LED for candle mode.
- Aluminium OP reflector. Well centered LED. Tactical crown shaped head.
- Doesn't get too warm. Very comfortable temperature to hold for long time.
- It doesn't roll off tables too easily. The head is big and has enough flat spots to stop.
- Very goog build quality. Feels very solid and ready for tough times. Feels expensive.
- It is not a small light in terms of length. 4cm longer than RC-F4 above.
- If you want a bright single-mode throwy double-AA light, this is a great light!
- There are alternatives if desired. eg. Romisen Cree RC-N3 (Also reviewed!)
- Rayovac Hybrids apparently fits very tightly. No probs with Eneloops.
- My Powerbase 2500mAh AA do not fit at all. So don't use fat NiMhs. =P
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.3A from two fully charged 1.2v Eneloops NiMh AA's.



 

 



*★★★★★ UltraFire C3 AA/14500 Cree XR-E P4 Single Mode* *LINK1* or *LINK2*
*Throw: **700* lux (1.2v AA NiMh) / *720* lux (2 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox:* *56* lux
- Small and cute and very well made. Looks good with extension tube also. Feels expensive!
- Bright enough for general use. Bright well defined hot spot. Clean beam. Neutral tint.
- Brightness is identical in both 1 x AA or 2 x AA mode. Slightly brighter with 14500 at beginning. (See graph)
- It will last 4 hours at full brightness with 2 x AA according to selfbuilt's review.
- Glass lense and textured aluminium reflector. LED wasn't well centered with mine but didn't matter.
- Does not tail stand. Tail clickie feels better when replaced with a GIDT rubber piece.
- Nothing seems to be glued. Great for DYI'ers. It does not get hot either.
- Great quality looking / feeling AA light for the money. Excellent as a present.
- You can buy 2 extenders and use 3 x AA NiMhs for super long run time. (same brightness)
- It isn't the brightest AA light, but it's a great AA light that I highly recommend.
UPDATE JAN 30 2008 - There is now a Single-mode Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5 available.
UPDATE MAR 10 2008 - There is now a Stainless Steel version of the P4 model also!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.25A from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls 0.49A from 2 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
*◎* *Runtime Graph*
*-* The light is extremely well regulated all the way until battery becomes flat.



 

 

 



*★★★★ MTE 5-Mode 100 Lumens Rebel 1 x AA / 0100 BIN LINK*
*Throw: **850* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox:* *60* lux
- More rounder looking than the MTE SSC P4. Slightly smaller also.
- Bright and large well-defined neutral colored hotspot. Some artifacts in hotspot.
- Also has a bright large spill. No rings or artifacts in the spill area. 
- 5 modes. Has a memory feature. It will turn back on at the last mode used.
- It can tail stand. But original clickie is very hard to press. Worst one here.
- Tail clicke is MUCH better when replaced with GITD rubber piece. (But then it doesn't tail stand)
- Everything seems to be glued on at the threads like most other MTE lights.
- Not a bad multi-mode single AA light at all. There's a newer 20 mode version also.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.70A from the 1.5v Alkaline @ High mode.
- It pulls 1.25A from the 1.5v Alkaline @ Med mode.
- It pulls 0.95A from the 1.5v Alkaline @ Low mode.
*◎ Experiments*
- Do not use 14500 or 2 x AA with this light. LED output turns blue VERY quickly.



 



*★★★★ MTE 1xAA SSC-P4 42180-U **LINK*
*Throw:* *500* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh) / *900* lux (2 x 1.2v NiMh with custom tube)
*Lightbox:* *55* lux
- Well made-looking body. Thick barrel. Looks like a Fenix. Well centered LED.
- It is fairly bright. But still it is one of the lesser ones in this roundup. (1W-1.5W light)
- There is no well defined hotspot. It is smooth and widely spread. Good for close up work.
- Ultrafire C3 looks a bit brighter in use due to brighter and better defined hotspot. 
- Tail clicky feels much better when replaced with GITD rubber piece.
- It has a plastic smooth reflector. 
(_*DEC 30th07 *_- It now has an Aluminium reflector. Smooth or Textured is luck of draw though)
- Single mode reverse on/off clickie. Mine broke after a month of use. (*DEC 30th07 *- Switch module has been improved now in newer versions)
- Does not tail stand. Head/switch module is glued on at the threads. (*DEC 30th07 *- New one now tail stands!)
*UPDATE *- Please read this post as this light has now been improved by MTE!!
Due to the changes above with the latest batches. Rating have been boosted to 4 stars!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.10A from unloaded-1.3v NiMH AA
- It pulls 1.35A from unloaded-1.6v Alkaline AA
*◎ Experiments*
- Output improves when using 2 AA in series with custom tube but output does show a blue tint.
- Tried wiring up 3.6v CR123A. Brighter than 2 x AA. But within 5 seconds, output turns very BLUE. =(
- Tried 3.0v LiFePo4 14500. Brighter than 2 x AA. But output becomes blue still. Not recommended!!



 



*★★★★ Superfire WF-501B (Xenon - 2 x CR123A)* *LINK*
*Throw:* *3850* lux (2 x 3.6v CR123A)
- This is a non-LED XENON bulb light. I just had it and it's cheap so included it in this roundup.
- Not a small EDC sized light. Still fits in my jean pocket as it's slim enough
- Very yellow beam. But EXTREMELY bright. Great throw + floody beam. No rings/artifacts.
- Wide hotspot and spill. Great work light. Easy on the eye during use due to the color.
- But don't expect long running times. Probably 30 minutes max at full brightness.
- Aluminum textured reflector. Easy to press reverse clicky.
- The flashlight itself doesn't look that nice imo. But it's built like a tank.
- If you want a super bright xenon light. This is not bad for only $10!
- But KD sells a newer brighter better looking Ultrafire WF502B for $12. =P
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.34A from 2 x Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v)



 



*★★★★ Pocket 142lm CREE P4 Flashlight (CR123A) KD / DX*
*Throw:* *1100* lux (Gets hot very quickly and it drops to around 900 within 2 minutes)
*Lightbox:* *95* lux (Initial peak is 120 lux)
- Big and bright smooth hotspot. Has a similar look to the Cree Q4 5 mode beam.
- Output is very smooth and clean. No rings or artifacts or dead center spot.
- Very wide spill. Wider spill area than Gree or RC-F4. Great floody output.
- Very small. It's a tiny CR123A EDC. It's about 2/3 the size of Gree Cree.
- *It is direct driven.* Twisty switch. It tail stands. It does have a lanyard hole.
- Tail thread is too short for protected batteries. Thread barely holds.
- Non-protected battery is perfect for it though. So don't use protected.
- When off, the battery rattles a bit. A little foam in the tail module fixes this. (DIY)
- Textured aluminium reflector and glass lense. Spring on driver side. No spring in tail.
- Quality wise, looks claen on outside. Inside is not well anodized. (big patches)
- Can take out the pill from the inside. Just rotate the inner copper ring.
- Don't expect to use it with bare hands for longer than 5 minutes at a time. Gets VERY hot!
- It's pumps out a serious amount of light for its size. But it's not a high quality light.
- Run time should be around 35-40 minutes just like the other direct driven lights. (Mini 3W Cree or Gree)
- FYI - There is a higher quality alternative - Ultrafire 602D HAIII or Romisen RC-C3
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.2A from the Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A









*★★★★ Super Bright Cree Q4 5 mode (CR123A)* *LINK*
*Throw:* *1800* lux (1 x 3.6v CR123A)
*Lightbox:* *100* lux
- Similar size to Ultrafire C3 (1AA) Well made feel to it. Quite small.
- Very bright overall output. White tint. (I have the green body model)
- Smooth looking hotspot with smooth spill. No artifacts / rings. 
- No return memory feature. Every time you turn it on, it's the next mode. Annoying!
- Very easy to press reverse tail clickie. It does not tail stand.
- Switch module is of good quality and is not glued at the thread.
- Two O-rings at the tail thread. Textured aluminum reflector. Glass lens.
- Head is glued at the thread. Look inside and it seems it's soldered on.
- It says 12W on the body. Yeah right! Also says USA. Dunno why.
- This light has erratic brightness output over time. Gets very hot also.
- If you want a small multi-mode light with good brightness, it's not bad.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.82A from the Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v) @ High mode.
- It pulls 0.26A from the Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v) @ Med mode.
- It pulls 0.10A from the Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v) @ Low mode.



 

 



*[COMMENTS]*

- Every sample may vary in brightness by up to around 15% or so. 
- So yours could end up being dimmer or brighter than what I have. (But not enough to be distinguishable by eye)
- Also, feel free to send me *$2* or *$4* donations so that I can keep adding new lights. :devil:


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

Okay. Part III now. I might split up my reviews now as this one post is becoming too large. =P


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

just posthing here now so i can get email updates on this thread....lol.


----------



## dudu84

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

WOW! the lux numbers for the Eastward YJ-XAQ5 are startling (for the price).

Could you perhaps post a photo of it with some other lights (such as RC-G4 or RC-F4 or maybe RC-N3) later on for size comparisons?

Thanks for your great work as usual .

Btw I received my RC-N3 from DX a couple of days ago; the light is just as you reviewed: very good output (on rcr123A) with great runtime (particularly on 2xAA) and well-built, though I think RC-F4 is still more "solid"


----------



## dudu84

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

Double posted :drunk:


----------



## Anarchocap

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

Can you add the new lights to the comparison photos when you have a chance? I find it very valuable to gauge size when I can see them next to one another. I also find your comparison chart very valuable if you can keep that updated too.

Thanks for all your work!


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

That Eastward Q5 is a killer light it seems!

Dudu84, is you're RC-N3 not as well built as you expected? 
I remember that the Ultrafire C3 started out a great quality light but then DX started shipping out sub standard quality lights. Bessiebenny and others have stated that the RC-N3 is very well made though.

Is it that it feels lighter or less robust than the RC-F4? 

I still love it though!

Thanks


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

Just got an RC-N3 myself. It seems a to be a very nice light. It's bright and has quite a bit of throw on a primary CR123a. I haven't tried the AAs yet. 

The only 'problem' I noticed with the build was that the little bevels on the sides of the turbo head are uneven: some are longer than others. Weird. Oh, and the CR123a tube seems to be bored off-center. Which doesn't matter a bit, in use. 

It is also lighter in weight than I'd expected, but seems sturdy enough. I'm quite happy with it so far. 

Do you have any idea about its runtime on a CR123a primary?


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

Thanks BigBluefish.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

RC-G2 Q5





Lux reading at ~1 Meter

UF SS C3 CREE P4: 1750
RC-G2 CREE Q5: 2850 :laughing:


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

on your rc-g2 did you have to mod that light or did it come with a Q5.......if you bought it that way can you please post a link to where i can get it.


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

My big question about the Eastward Q5 light is the finish. I've tried to research the finish described and also started a thread when the first description was released. I still don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*



calina said:


> If we all plunked down $2 or $4 to bessiebenny and ordered from DX by using his banner Id it would be reviewed much faster


Agreed which is why I was the first or 2nd person that donated to begin with. (and this site has saved me a lot of $$ so I support CPF also)

Thanks for the info Bessie on the Eastward light. When I said drop in, I just meant it had a replaceable pill. No need to desolder emitters or maybe even debond them (don't know if it's screwed or glued on the Eastward light). The Dereelight has different mode pills that can be bought so if the Eastward takes the same size, one could get an updated emitter AND a different driver (would be nice to have a much lower 'low').

Nice to know that it properly drives the emitter off a single 18650.

I think I'll have to buy one.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

alfreddajero,

It comes with a Q5, I have few hundred units. Might consider sell them starting next week.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hi Bessie,

If you want to play with this new RC-G2 Q5, please PM me and I'll send a FREE one to you early next week for you to have fun with. 
Let me know which color you like, gray or black.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*lightbug* - Really? You are so generous. But not sure if I should accept such niceness. =) I'll PM you.

*BAD NEWS UPDATE*
- Eastward YJ-XAQ5 price went up from $27.25 to $31.05 in the last 20 minutes!
- It's so weird as it happened within a day of me raving about how good it is! :sigh:


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Bessie,
I bought this light based on your recommendation. For appreciation, I want to give something back to you. :laughing:


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



lightbug said:


> alfreddajero,
> 
> It comes with a Q5, I have few hundred units. Might consider sell them starting next week.


 

hey let me know when you plan on selling them......are these mods that you have done.....whats the selling price per unit.


----------



## Flash_25296

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

bessiebenny

Please consider the opportunity to review the RC-G2 Q5, although Lightbugs offer does seem a little out of the blue. I would be curious to see if the light output is significant compared to the SSC P4 modification with regards to runtime.

Thanks for offering to post pictures of the R-1A01 mods!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Lightbug kindly has offered to send one to me for me to review.
Hence I will review it with plenty of photos soon as it arrives. =)

Yup Sure will take some photos of R-1A01A mod soon. Maybe tonight. hehe.
(I feel 24 hours in a day is definitely not enough these days. haha.)


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I was about to post that you made a mistake in the Throw measurement for the Dereelight (18,500 lux!) since the Eastward is only half that (9500) but then I checked and saw someone else measured I think 27,000 lux for the Dereelight!

Do you know what the difference is? The lightbox reading is similar. Is the reflector just better on the Dereelight for throw?

Dave


----------



## jake25

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Lux readings differ by meter, some read high some read low

thats why it is beneficial to have all readings, read by one meter

the DBS reflector is much longer, and probably more "shiny" than other lights

this allos the light to be thrown farther also the better lens, AR, that lets more light out


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Everyone's lux meter varies a bit and also the test setup can make a difference.
Even 10cm closer, further makes quite a big difference on the result readings.
So it's all relative and hence my results shouldn't be directly compared to other people's readings.

Reflector makes a BIG difference in 1m throw readings. 
DBS V2 SMO reflector is VERY shiny and VERY smooth. Beautifully so.
But DBS V2 with a textured reflector will probly nearly halve its throw.
But overall light box result should stay near identical. (My lightbox isn't "perfect")

eg. My Rexlight has 130 lightboxwhile Solarforce has 120 light box.
But throw value between the two is worlds apart due to reflector size etc.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Gotcha. I read how you said the Eastward light was essentially the same as the Dereelight in performance but I didn't see that in the lux measurements. Didn't see pictures of the reflector either and missed the verbage about the mirror smooth reflector on the Dereelight.

The price increase from KD rubs me wrong on the Eastward light. Now I'll just sit back and wait for the 900 lumen DX light reviews to come out. $31 isn't that far from $44 especially considering the 200 vs 900 lumens jump.


----------



## jake25

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Probedude said:


> Gotcha. I read how you said the Eastward light was essentially the same as the Dereelight in performance but I didn't see that in the lux measurements. Didn't see pictures of the reflector either and missed the verbage about the mirror smooth reflector on the Dereelight.
> 
> The price increase from KD rubs me wrong on the Eastward light. Now I'll just sit back and wait for the 900 lumen DX light reviews to come out. $31 isn't that far from $44 especially considering the 200 vs 900 lumens jump.


if dx sells the same eastward light i'll get it there and the p7 mte too

it looks like i'm goin start a 1 man boycott on kd.


----------



## patrickbateman

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Does this look like a cree p4 to you ? 

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4357


----------



## dudu84

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*



TONY M said:


> Dudu84, is you're RC-N3 not as well built as you expected?
> I remember that the Ultrafire C3 started out a great quality light but then DX started shipping out sub standard quality lights. Bessiebenny and others have stated that the RC-N3 is very well made though.


 
Don't get me wrong Tony, RC-N3 has very good build quality but it's just that I found some flaws that are absent in RC-F4 or RC-G2, such as a split o-ring between the head module and the body, or a not rounded edge on the extension tube (check photo) and I also feel the tailcap is a little flimsy.






TONY M said:


> Is it that it feels lighter or less robust than the RC-F4?
> 
> I still love it though!



It's heavier than RC-F4 when using 2xAA form (when batteries inserted in both) but the battery rattles near the head (can't be avoided since CR123A cells have larger diameter than AA) and it's indeed bulkier than RC-F4 because it has the diameter of CR123A lights but length of 2xAA lights.

But overall, I still like this light a lot.


A bit off-topic but I received my RC-G4 about an hour ago, been testing the runtime with UF protected 17670 battery (I have neither 18650 lights except RC-G4 nor batteries). I absolutely love this light, smaller than I thought and the hotspot is awesome, tight and very well defined, can't wait to try its throw on the street tonight . 

It does get warm (maybe a few C cooler than RC-F4) after about 10 mins of use but temperature stays probably constant after that.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

Hey BB i cant wait til you do the review on the RC-G2 Q5, I was taking a look at mine last night and wouldnt mind at all having a Q5 version.


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



patrickbateman said:


> Does this look like a cree p4 to you ?
> 
> http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4357



No. This is absolutely not Cree LED! :shakehead

Bessiebenny, please can you take a photo of the Eastward YJ-XAQ5 pill? I think it could be a good host for P7.


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

Thanks for reply Dudu84! :thumbsup:


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I was thinking about buying the Eastward YJ-XAQ5 flashlight but now I won't. I guess Jerry from KD read the good comment and immediately raised the price. This is not a good practice.

This forums are to share experiences not to take commercial advantage of comments.

I invite everybody to do the same I am doing until KD updates the price to the previous one.


----------



## geek4christ

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



linterno said:


> I was thinking about buying the Eastward YJ-XAQ5 flashlight but now I won't. I guess Jerry from KD read the good comment and immediately raised the price. This is not a good practice.
> 
> This forums are to share experiences not to take commercial advantage of comments.
> 
> I invite everybody to do the same I am doing until KD updates the price to the previous one.



I may be out of line posting this here, if so I'll be happy to edit it out.

I have been disappointed with KD pricing practices. For instance, the buckle light is now $20. The Rexlight Rex2.1, initially $30, is now $45. Now the Eastward.

It seems like a light that is highly regarded on CPF and isn't carried by DX is a prime candidate to have its price raised. In the world of flashlights where there are so many different choices, I've decided that I would rather try to get something comparable from DX for a reasonable price.

My $0.02


----------



## jake25

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



geek4christ said:


> I may be out of line posting this here, if so I'll be happy to edit it out.
> 
> I have been disappointed with KD pricing practices. For instance, the buckle light is now $20. The Rexlight Rex2.1, initially $30, is now $45. Now the Eastward.
> 
> It seems like a light that is highly regarded on CPF and isn't carried by DX is a prime candidate to have its price raised. In the world of flashlights where there are so many different choices, I've decided that I would rather try to get something comparable from DX for a reasonable price.
> 
> My $0.02


you're defiantly not out of line, i completely agree in my book

i was going to pull the trigger, but the raise in 4$ is uncalled for

I was going to try using a P7 driver and SSC P7 on this light

the driver is 6$ alone, the raise in 4$ literally pays for the driver.

tsk tsk kd.


----------



## Calina

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Bessiebenny, as you now have 200 points at DX you should ask to to be upgraded to get 1.5% on referrals, it doesn't seem that they do it automatically. 
"* When you have collected enough points to get upgraded, send us a request at http://support.dealextreme.com/ and we will upgrade you account right away."

http://www.dealextreme.com/affiliates/

Both KD and DX have a referral points system.

You could also ask for help with referral points in your sig line.


----------



## 04orgZx6r

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Calina said:


> You could also ask for help with referral points in your sig line.



Yes you should definitely do this. I was reading your reviews to help me pick out a budget light but when I ordered i didn't know about the referall system.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Thanks Calina for letting me know. I have already requested on their affiliates forum but nothing yet. I might just open a ticket.
I have now exactly 300 points. But Available points is still only 110 points as they get activated after 3 months.
Maybe they need to wait for the available points to reach 200 points? No idea. haha.
I'll update my thread / sig with better referral info bit later on. hehe.

*UPDATE*
- I have uploaded more photos for Eastward, Rexlight and R-1A01.
- I have added some extra comments on the modding of R-1A01.
- Some photos seem broken. I'll fix them when I can. =)


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Not sure, but isn't it so that you can only use the points for articles ont he page where you can redeem the points? There's only a dexlight on there now.


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Raymond said:


> Not sure, but isn't it so that you can only use the points for articles ont he page where you can redeem the points? There's only a dexlight on there now.



You can fill out a help desk ticket to use the points for anything. Referral points could also be taken in cash if say the next big light he wanted to review wasn't available on DX.


----------



## cpf

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

bessiebenny, could you please include a "last updated on ... " in the thread title or in the first line of the first post.

Thanks, great work.


----------



## Flash_25296

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Has anyone ordered an Ultrafire B3 before?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4796

After waiting for some time now for the Romisen R-1A01, and looking to have a small AAA flashlight I was thinking of picking up one of these, has anyone modified one, I am not impressed with the Luxeon PWT!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

cpf - I always have had when the last time the review was updated at the beginning of my first post. =)
The title cannot be modified after a week or so and hence there's no benefit to modifying the thread title I've found.


----------



## cpf

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

If you had the "last updated ..." as/in the _first line_ of the first post it will show up in the tool tip of this thread in the Flashlight Review Section.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Ahhhh. I see. Will do that right now. =)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*UPDATE*
- I have just done some minor overhaul of my thread.
- That includes, initial impressions of 4 new flashlights, new look chart, revised ratings etc.

The more flashlights I get to review, the more accurate these reviews become.
Coz I will get to know what else is available at various price points. =)

I'm also getting my mates to bring in all their lights so I can take outdoor pics.
DBS V2 Q5, Solarforce L2 R2, Eastward YJ-XAQ5, Fenix TK10, WF-400, RC-F4 etc etc.
I hope to get it ready in about a week or two if all goes well. =)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

That should be interesting.....cant wait man.


----------



## cpf

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Looks like you are going to be _very_ busy ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/194946


----------



## Flash_25296

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Bessiebenny,

your link to *Ultrafire FMR1 Rebel *does not have your banner reference associated with it, I thought you might like to know.


----------



## geek4christ

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I searched and couldn't find...

Has anyone done runtimes for an RC-G2 on Alkalines?

I showed mine to my dad and he's wanting to buy a whole slew of them to give away to his customers. I tried convincing him that the runtimes would be terrible with standard Alkaline batteries, but he seems set on buying them anyway.

Some numbers to back up my claim would be nice. Maybe then I could at least convince him to get lithium primaries for them.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*Forrest* - I will test it out with Alkalines when I get around to it. Can't promise anything real soon though.
Possibly in a week or so. (I'll test both normal RC-G2 and lightbug's RC-G2 Q5 when it arrives. =)

*Flash* - Thanks for that. I've now added it. Doubt many people will buy it after my complete review though. =P

*cpf* - I just saw them also at DX. Hmm. I think the 4 mode version might be a good bike light as it has fast/slow strobe and no SOS. 
But not sure if I'll get them as it doesn't interest me that greatly because I already have 4 different Ultrafire C3's. haha.

*UPDATE*
- I have updated Fenix TK10 review with some extra results.
- I have updated Solarforce R2 review with 3 x RCR throw result.
- Have updated KD 3xSSC review with the long-awaited(?) lightbox result.
- I'm currently testing Fenix TK10's runtime with 2 Ultrafire RCR123A.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Got few pieces of this little mini 18650 today. (CREE Q5 Emitter) 

L-Mini Vs. Inova X5


----------



## geek4christ

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> *Forrest* - I will test it out with Alkalines when I get around to it. Can't promise anything real soon though.
> Possibly in a week or so. (I'll test both normal RC-G2 and lightbug's RC-G2 Q5 when it arrives. =)



Thanks, bessiebenny! No rush. If I get a chance I'll do a crude runtime test with my naked eyes and a stopwatch and report back here.


----------



## LA OZ

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

By the way, how do you mod the *Romisen RC-N3 CR123A/2AA *so it could tail stand?


----------



## MartinSE

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



lightbug said:


> Got few pieces of this little mini 18650 today. (CREE Q5 Emitter)



Wow, what is that torch? I searched l-mini on cpf and found nothing. Looks nice.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



LA OZ said:


> By the way, how do you mod the Romisen RC-N3 CR123A/2AAso it could tail stand?


 
You will need to take out the switch module by unscrewing it from the inside.
Then wrap a o-ring around the rubber clicky and put it all back in as it was.
It's just a matter of making the clicky not stick out as much as how it does in stock form.

*UPDATE*
- I have done a whole heap of photo updates for varioous flashlights!
- Such as DBS V2, TK10 an also have put up a beam shot comparison!


----------



## kinnishian

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Can anyone please explain the difference between The C3 w/extension that has 5-mode and the one that has 1 mode? Besides the 13 cent difference, how does the one mode on the c3 w/one mode compare? Is it like high, medium, low? Or totally different?

I think I decided on one of the c3's w/extension over the rc-n3. 
But now I don't know enough about modes 


Thanks! 

-Kin


----------



## hunter3

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hey bessiebenny,

Just wanted to say thanks for the new reviews. I was just about to buy the Romisen RC-V4, but this update came just in time. I picked up the trusty RC-F4 instead.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I will be able to complete some of the recent small flashlight reviews around next week as I don't have them right now. (my friend took them)

kinnishian - 5 mode version has Low/Mid/High/Strobe/SOS. It also has a different driver so its output is different. 
Check out my review of single mode and 5 mode versions to see how they differe in brightness etc.
I personally recommend the single mode one unless you really require the strobe functions for bike riding etc.


----------



## kinnishian

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Ok, I see. I think switching modes would be annoying eventually.

I'll look more detail in your reviews, I didn't notice the differences first time well.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*UPDATE*
- As you can see below, I have added my initial outdoor beam shots!!
- It's not the final camera setting nor my final location yet. Just a test.
- So expect my location / distance / exposure / angle to change later on.

Taken from a distance of 25m away. 
Exposure: 5 seconds @ F5.6 ISO100



 

 


...Eastward YJ-XAQ5 ....Dereelight DBS V2 Q5....... .Fenix TK10 Q5



 

 


...Solarforce SF6-R2 .............KD 3xSSC..........Rexlight 2.1 B002 14500


----------



## barnefko

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

HI
First kudos and thx to bessiebenny - great thread!

Just a question: there´s a new ultrafire C3 on DE . 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12093

"Features a Cree XR-E Q3 Bin LED Emitter" - WTF?
Is there any difference to the q5 emitter? better? brighter?
Shouldn´t the next step be the R2?

TIA


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

if you check out page 2 in this document:
http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp7090XR-E.pdf
You can see that the Q3 is a bit more efficient than a P4, which is a fairly common led in standard/budget lights.

The Q5 is a "premium" led and the R2 is still rare in lights


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I just received my ultrafire 602D 3W P4 single r123 light

First impressions:
-thin aluminum, so light weight.
-small (I'll post a pic of it, next to a 1xAAA light and 1xAA light later)
-not so bright on primary battery, but usefull beam.
-stupid bright on rechargeable (upwards of 160 lumen, because it's brighter than my fenix P3-Q5 on high and approaches my P3 on turbo)
-no O-rings
-no lubrication (easily fixed)
-Nice beam pattern
-gitd switch 
-not much room for rechargeables. AW's fit, but a new model trustfire doesn't fit. Maybe if I clear out a little of the solder that is the contact for the +-side of the battery.

All in all: I like it, it's going to go in my car (instead of one of my romisens). I'm going to put a rechargeable in it and also take a spare primary with me in the car.


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

Bessiebenny, did you ever recieve the C3-Q5 that was ordered on Jan 31st? 

Quote. 
- Single-mode Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5 LED Flashlight LINK (Ordered on JAN 31)

(Sorry if I'm missing on something. I realise that DX can be slow at times)


I just ordered a couple of DX lights and will report back when they arrive.


Thanks


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

*Tony* - No. I ended up not receiving that one. I received the 5 mode P4 version instead and I never bothered to do RMA. So I just reviewed the 5 mode one instead. haha.

*barnefko* - Yeah. I saw that on the day it was listed at DX. As stated by Raymond, Cree bins go upwards in relation to its efficiency. So Q3 is below Q4 or Q5 or R2. Well, it's not pad considering it is still over 10% more brighter per same input than the P4 that it uses while having a lower Vf so even cheap drivers can drive it well. (Q5 has a higher voltage requirement and so it doesn't always guarantee it being brighter when using the same old driver)

*Raymond* - With the RCR, I'm expecting that flashlight to get so hot that you won't be able to hold it bare handed after about 10 minutes. Is that the case? Coz I reviewed a similar sized Pocket Cree light and it got extremely hot due to its size/output. Also, is the 602D direct driven?


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

R-1A01, missed another ship date. Still on backorder


----------



## cpf

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Just got my SS UF C3 yesterday. Very Good.

Would it be possible to use this 8 Degree CREE XR-E Collimator Lens w/ Holder with my flashlight ? Would it make any difference ?


----------



## dulridge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



cpf said:


> Just got my SS UF C3 yesterday. Very Good.
> 
> Would it be possible to use this 8 Degree CREE XR-E Collimator Lens w/ Holder with my flashlight ? Would it make any difference ?



Not if Kai's measurements are really true since that makes it 8x2x5"

I suspect they mean millimetres and not centimetres. My C3 is roughly a 15degree hotspot, halving that and drastically reducing the spillbeam would make it rather less useful IMO.

On measuring my C3, I very much doubt that it will fit as the inside diameter of my (non SS) head is just under 20mm - the holder is 23.2mm in diameter which would just fit in the much larger RC-F4 head.


----------



## geek4christ

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Flash_25296 said:


> and noe we have one new item RC-B3 with one AAA battery. I will send picture to you !



Thanks for sharing, Flash_25296.

EDIT:  dumb question...see post directly following...alfreddajero set me straight :thumbsup:


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Here it is....you can get it at DX now.....

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12066


----------



## Flash_25296

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

The reason I liked the R-1A01 was the smaller form factor, the RC-B3 is almost 20 mm longer. With the R-1A01 mod from the luxeon to the SSC P4 the light was a really nice looking EDC and I was looking for something in that price range.

Hopefully Romisen will make it again at some point and use a different emitter!


----------



## geek4christ

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> *Forrest* - I will test it out with Alkalines when I get around to it. Can't promise anything real soon though.
> Possibly in a week or so. (I'll test both normal RC-G2 and lightbug's RC-G2 Q5 when it arrives. =)



I popped a Duracell Coppertop into my stock RC-G2 last night to test the runtime. I was pretty impressed.

*Warning: What follows is very, very subjective.*

I'm really bad at guessing when it hit 50%, so I'll just say my perception is that the output steadily declined and that there were three "levels" of interest.

~Full brightness for 30 mins.
Medium brightness for 30-45 mins.
Low brightness for a long time. I shut the light off after 2 hours 30 mins. because it was bedtime. This output level was close to my LOD-CE on low, so I'd say ~10-15 lumens. Very usable, at least.
When I shut it off, I popped the battery out as fast as I could and measured the voltage on my cheap DMM. It was 0.75 V and bounced back up to 1.25 V within 60 seconds.

It got warm, but not hot for the first hour of the test. Easily held with no discomfort.

Given these results, I'm going to highly recommend this as a gift light for my dad to give to his customers. If used in short bursts, the Alkaline voltage will have a chance to bounce back and I would think you could get roughly an hour of very bright output from it.

Impressive for $11.50.


----------



## bigballer1

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I have a stupid question for you guys. I am a newbie trying to buy a new light. I am just overwhelmed by the dizzying array of combinations of battery type and numbers that can go in lights. I am wondering why this is so. I understand that different electrochemistries determine the voltage in the battery types, but it seems that you can actually up regulate the voltage. Correct me if I'm wrong here, but all the actual measurements that bessiebenny has seem to have the lights pulling higher voltages than the battery type. For example, AA NiMH are up regulated from a native 1.2V to working 1.4V. How is this possible? Does this mean you can just run a AA NiMH or alkaline at 3.7V?

If this is possible, I think it would be great since you don't have to worry about all these different kinds of batts.


----------



## geek4christ

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bigballer1 said:


> I have a stupid question for you guys. I am a newbie trying to buy a new light. I am just overwhelmed by the dizzying array of combinations of battery type and numbers that can go in lights. I am wondering why this is so. I understand that different electrochemistries determine the voltage in the battery types, but it seems that you can actually up regulate the voltage. Correct me if I'm wrong here, but all the actual measurements that bessiebenny has seem to have the lights pulling higher voltages than the battery type. For example, AA NiMH are up regulated from a native 1.2V to working 1.4V. How is this possible? Does this mean you can just run a AA NiMH or alkaline at 3.7V?
> 
> If this is possible, I think it would be great since you don't have to worry about all these different kinds of batts.



first of all :welcome:

The Vf, or forward voltage, of the emitters in the lights reviewed here are much higher than the nominal voltage of a single Alkaline or NiMH AA cell. That means that there must be a "boost" circuit to even get the LED to light up.

To boost the voltage high enough, there will be more current taken from the cell. That's why you see amp draw up in the >1 range on many of these lights.

Oh, and a fully charged NiMH cell is around the 1.4 volt range. It's nominal voltage (under load) is 1.2 V.

This and many other things are discussed on The Welcome Mat. It's a good place to get started here at CPF. :thumbsup: Enjoy.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Welcome to cpf BB1.......this is a great place to learn about lights.......functions and things that you never knew about. If your taking a look at something you want then i truely recommend looking at BB's reviews.......from there you can pick and choose. And better yet the lights have been reviewed.


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> *Tony*
> *Raymond* - With the RCR, I'm expecting that flashlight to get so hot that you won't be able to hold it bare handed after about 10 minutes. Is that the case? Coz I reviewed a similar sized Pocket Cree light and it got extremely hot due to its size/output. Also, is the 602D direct driven?



I just opened it up, and yes: it's direct driven. There's only a surface mount resistor as "driver".

The PCB is almost 17mm and there's a few mm room under the led. So I'll see if I can install a driver in the light.


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Flash - Thanks for the update. That answers the DX forum questions about whether the B3 really is a AAA or AA.


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Raymond said:


> I just received my ultrafire 602D 3W P4 single r123 light
> 
> First impressions:
> -thin aluminum, so light weight.
> -small (I'll post a pic of it, next to a 1xAAA light and 1xAA light later)
> -not so bright on primary battery, but usefull beam.
> -stupid bright on rechargeable (upwards of 160 lumen, because it's brighter than my fenix P3-Q5 on high and approaches my P3 on turbo)
> -no O-rings
> -no lubrication (easily fixed)
> -Nice beam pattern
> -gitd switch
> -not much room for rechargeables. AW's fit, but a new model trustfire doesn't fit. Maybe if I clear out a little of the solder that is the contact for the +-side of the battery.
> 
> All in all: I like it, it's going to go in my car (instead of one of my romisens). I'm going to put a rechargeable in it and also take a spare primary with me in the car.


Can you access the LED in this light? I am considering getting one of these for a friend, and I have a Q5 on a 16mm board that I could use.


----------



## hunter3

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*Romisen flashlight roundup*

Numbers are from their website, most appear correct.
Dimensions are in mm, weight is in grams, runtime in hours.



HTML:


Model lumens LED head body length weight runtime battery
RC-T5 650   4xQ4 51    31    213   340   3/2.5   4xCR123A/2x18650
RC-S5 550   3xQ4 51    31    213   320   4.5     4xCR123A
RC-J4 180   P4   56    33    213   292.5 13/11   4xCR123A/2x18650
RC-D4 180   P4   56    33    213   292.5 13/11   4xCR123A/2x18650
RC-U4 160   P4   42    31.5  130   169   7/6/2.5 2xCR123A/1x18650/3xAAA
RC-K4 160   P4   37    31    127   114   7/6/2.5 2xCR123A/1x18650/3xAAA
RC-F4 160   P4   27    21.9  125   60.2  7       2xCR123A
RC-E4 160   P4   35.5  27.5  132   119.2 7/6     2xCR123A/1x18650
RC-V4 130   P4   33    29    101   101   3       1xCR123A
RC-R4 130   P4   35    24    137   118   7       2xCR123A
RC-M4 130   P4   31.5  26    155   80.5  7/6     2xCR123A/1x18650
RC-G4 120   P4   36.5  36.5  130   99.2  7/6     2xCR123A/1x18650
RC-P3 100   P3   31    20    168   110   3.5     2xAA
RC-N3 100   P3   30    22    156   94    3/3.5   1xCR123A/2xAA
RC-L3 100   P3   31    27.5  120   75.5  3       3xAAA
RC-I3 100   P3   21    21    155   70.8  3/3.5   1xCR123A/2xAA
RC-C3 100   P4   21    21    74    32    3       1xCR123A
RC-A3 100   P3   35    35    110   41    3       1xAA
RC-H3 80    P3   20.5  20.5  95    43    3.5     1xAA
RC-G2 80    P3   28    22    119   58.5  3.5     2xCR123A (wrong)
RC-A2 80    P2   20    20    98    40.5  3.5     1xAA
R-1A0180    1W   18.5  16    75    21.5  2       1xAAA


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



meuge said:


> Can you access the LED in this light? I am considering getting one of these for a friend, and I have a Q5 on a 16mm board that I could use.



Hi, yes you can. The whole light is screwed together, no glue. 16mm for the led PCB is probably to big, the led sits on a smaller PCB, which is mounted on a aluminum heatsink. You'll probably need a 13mm board, or just replace the led itself.

I didn't take any pictures, so I can't show you the insides.

I just installed a new driverboard, I had a spare one of [ur=http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7612]these[/url]. Seems to work just fine. But now I have something like 16 modes, which I dislike. And the high mode is too high, the led ends up being direct driven in that mode.

So I'm looking for a usuable driverboard. 17mm, one mode or max 5 (1 to 3 is preferred). Not too much current to the led, since the light is powered by a single 123.


----------



## bigballer1

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Thanks for the welcome guys! I appreciate it. I've been lurking for a little while now, trying to soak up all the info. There is so much of it! Thanks for the welcome mat thread too, it was a very good read. This is such a great forum and especially this thread.

Keep up the good work bessiebenny and everyone!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

The only thing that i have a problem with is the RC-G2..........


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alfreddajero said:


> The only thing that i have a problem with is the RC-G2..........



............which is quite bright but all throw

Maybe that's what you were going to say?


----------



## geek4christ

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alfreddajero said:


> The only thing that i have a problem with is the RC-G2..........



Are you talking about the table above that lists it as a 2xCR123A light?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*UPDATE*
- I have been really busy (work/personal) lately so I'm sorry about the late responses / updates. (I'm going through trying to get a home loan to buy my first every home and gawd it's driving me insane. haha. Especially when what I can afford is just so little...)

- I have had a chance to play around with the Romisen RC-X4 side clicky light. It's not bad at all. But it's also not that great. The side clicky isn't that easy to press and feels a bit awkward. Light itselt it quite bright. Will do measurements soon. 

- I have finally received my Soshine intelligent AA/AAA charger. So I should be able to do much more consistent runtime tests for nimh flashlights. I'll re-test some AA lights soon when I get a chance.

- I can confirm that Ultrafire 17670 1800mAh fits perfectly fine in the RC-F4. It isn't protected but no biggy there imo. Once I receive my new RC-F4 from DX, I will review it again with both 2RCR and 17670 including runtimes!

- I am liking the Fenix TK10 more and more as time goes by. Much better than the Eastward YJ-XAQ5. I really love the rotate-bezel 2 mode feature of the TK10. Out of Dereelight DBS V2, Eastward XAQ5, Solarforce R2, TK10, I end up picking up the TK10 all the time. It's like the expensive but near perfect version of RC-F4! Maybe it's just me but I love it..... But it's expensive and it's not mine! (my friends)

*Lightbug*, I have recived your package! Thank you so much. I really like the glasses. Great for bright sunny days here in Sydney! And of course, I have tried the RC-G2 Q5. Well, I guess all my comments of the original RC-G2 applies here. =) But one thing. With a fully charged AA NiMh, I get a measurement of 1350 lux @ 1m. To compare, I get 1250 lux @ 1m with the original RC-G2. So throw isn't that different? But I get 50 lux in my lightbox compared to only 25 with my original RC-G2. Now that's still a big difference! =) btw, I shouldn't use a 14500 correct? 

*Romisenkim*, any possibility of slightly higher end model of RC-F4? (With HAIII, option of smooth or textured reflector, forward clicky, and Q5/R2 bin with a really good 2 mode (High/Low) regulated driver?) But still retaining the same size and shape?? I'm sure many many here will be willing to spend up to around $40-50 for such a light! I would!! =P


----------



## 04orgZx6r

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Does anyone here have the Romisen RC-M4? What drop-in module do you use?
I was thinking about using the one linked below. Does anyone know if it will fit/have any expierence with it. Thanks!

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11074

* bessiebennie* thanks for the updates!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*BIG UPDATE*
- My thread is now a sticky of the LED Flashlights forum!!!
- Thanks to all the admins and especially Unforgiven for this.
- I have started removing all the referral id in my links. (not allowed) 
- But you may add it before purchase at your own free will. =)


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*




04orgZx6r said:


> Does anyone here have the Romisen RC-M4? What drop-in module do you use?





04orgZx6r said:


> I was thinking about using the one linked below. Does anyone know if it will fit/have any expierence with it. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11074
> 
> *bessiebennie* thanks for the updates!


 
I have both, and this module is great if you want a lot of options. It is a 15 mode module in 6 groups, and you'll really like it after you get to know the UI. Remember to use only 1X18650 with this module, not 2X16340. *Mev's review is a must read:*

http://light-reviews.com/dx_sku_11074/review.html


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hi Bessie, 
Glad you like the sunglass and the new RC-G2 Q5. :laughing:
So the Lux reading in your lightbox is 100% more than the original P2 version? If that's the case, this light is not so bad, consider you are running it with a 1.2V AA.
Please don't try the 14500, unless you want it to go .


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I guess i am........mines a P2 emitter and uses one AA cell........unless this is a new light thats replacing the older model.

Model lumens LED head body length weight runtime battery
RC-G2 80 P3 28 22 119 58.5 3.5 2xCR123A


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



04orgZx6r said:


> Does anyone here have the Romisen RC-M4? What drop-in module do you use?
> I was thinking about using the one linked below. Does anyone know if it will fit/have any expierence with it. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11074
> 
> * bessiebennie* thanks for the updates!




I have one, and I've ordered the R2 dropin from DX. They haven't shipped it yet, so I can't tell you how I like it.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

So far im digging the rc-g2 with Q5.......you can see a lot more detail. Thanks BB for the fine reviews.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



lightbug said:


> Hi Bessie, Glad you like the sunglass and the new RC-G2 Q5. :laughing: So the Lux reading in your lightbox is 100% more than the original P2 version? If that's the case, this light is not so bad, consider you are running it with a 1.2V AA.


 
Yeah. The lightbox result sounds about right coz P2 is about 40% less efficient compared to the Q5. Not sure why the throw value didn't increase that much. I'll retest the original again and will report back. =)



alfreddajero said:


> So far im digging the rc-g2 with Q5.......you can see a lot more detail. Thanks BB for the fine reviews.


 
I'm glad the Kitchen photo helps. New RC-G2 Q5 certainly is brighter.
Seems the bigger size of the photos is making it much easier to see as well. =)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

yes it is......it does the spot and spill more justice.


----------



## 04orgZx6r

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bspofford said:


> I have both, and this module is great if you want a lot of options. It is a 15 mode module in 6 groups, and you'll really like it after you get to know the UI. Remember to use only 1X18650 with this module, not 2X16340. *Mev's review is a must read:*
> 
> http://light-reviews.com/dx_sku_11074/review.html




Hey thanks a lot. For me that seals it. Oh, one more thing before I order, can someone tell me how to use bessiebenny's DX referal before I order. Thanks!


----------



## Flash_25296

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

bessiebenny,

Did you ask to move out of reviews or were you informed you would be moving?

The Q5 RC-G2 that you received form Lightbug, is it britter than a modded RC-G2 with the SSC U-bin P4 that several others have been moddifying?

Has anyone else noticed the link for the modded RC-G2 thread bessiebeeny points out in his review is still missing, what gives it seems like it should be recoverable! Kavvika started a thread in the Questions/Problems/Suggestions asking the Admin about it and so far it has not been found!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Flash_25296 said:


> Did you ask to move out of reviews or were you informed you would be moving?
> 
> The Q5 RC-G2 that you received form Lightbug, is it brighter than a modded RC-G2 with the SSC U-bin P4 that several others have been moddifying?


 
CPF admins are making some changes to the policy of the Review forum. As my review thread has a lot of useful discussions within it, they wanted to put it in the LED Flashlights forum which gets much more visibility where people constantly ask or want to know which budget light to get etc. It's easier to find now also. =)

The RC-G2 Q5 is not brighter than a driver+seoul modded light. Simply because the RC-G2 Q5 still uses a stock ~1W step-up driver while the modded ones most likely feed much more than 1.5W to the emitter. (SSC U-bin is nearly as efficient and bright as the Q5 also)

*UPDATE*
- I've just received this flashlight diffuser from Kaidomain. It seems to be an official Fenix product? Coz it has a proper Fenix logo embossed in it and has this genuine look to it all. Anyways, it fits my Rexlight perfectly fine and makes it into a great candle-like torch. Would be great for camping / fishing etc. btw, it does not fit the Ultrafire C3 at all. I tried. Can't get it to stick. I'll try some other lights later and report.
- Some of my photos have died again. Maybe I should start using a different image hosting site? or I'll have to pay $8 month for unlimited bandwidth with Imageshack.... Hmm...


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

G'day BB and everyone else,

Not sure if you know your mailbox (BB) is full, I had to reply via this.

Thanks to your reviews I have made an order for 3 Romisen G2 (1xAA), hope the link will get you more points.:thumbsup:

I'm kinda new to the flashlight thing, but it's getting addictive after reading your reviews and comments/feedback from all!

Can someone please explain (I don't fully understand) the 'throw' and 'lightbox' thingie? What is EDC? Sorry about Noob questions... 

Is throw=distance and lightbox=floody? Higher the numbers longer distance and more floody (can see more around the centre beam?

Also, I like to stick with the AA type batteries as I don't have to buy a different charger for other batteries, is the G2 the best?

Which is a better 'thrower' and which is a better 'floody'?

Cheers to all,

Luau


----------



## hunter3

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alohaluau said:


> G'day BB and everyone else,
> 
> Can someone please explain (I don't fully understand) the 'throw' and 'lightbox' thingie? What is EDC? Sorry about Noob questions...
> 
> Is throw=distance and lightbox=floody? Higher the numbers longer distance and more floody (can see more around the centre beam?
> 
> Also, I like to stick with the AA type batteries as I don't have to buy a different charger for other batteries, is the G2 the best?
> 
> Which is a better 'thrower' and which is a better 'floody'?



*EDC = *Every Day Carry, typically your favorite pocket-sized flashlight
*Throw *= beam distance or hotspot intensity (bb measures hotspot brightness)
*Lightbox *= total light output (bb's proprietary measurement system, literally a cardboard box)
*RC-G2* = all throw and no flood, high build quality, dirt cheap
*best 2xAA* = Romisen RC-N3, Ultrafire WF-606A
*best 1xAA* = Q5 RC-G2 (not available yet), Saik RC-A3 (my pick), Ultrafire C3 (many people like), MTE SSC-P4 (best flood)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

hunter3 seemed to have answered everything already. =)

Throw is a light meter reading of the center hospot from 1m away.
This cannot be compared to other people's throw values due to many variables.

Lightbox is a measurement of how bright it can light up the inside of my cardbox.
It gives you a rough idea of how bright it could light up an area from a distance.

RC-G2 is cheap. But it certainly isn't a "bright" AA light in terms of overall output.
As Hyunter3 already mentioned, either get the RC-A3 or the Ultrafire C3 Cree P4 (sku 1995 at DX).
Ultrafire C3 has the option of being able to use it with double AA batteries for extra runtime.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Thanks hunter3 and bessiebenny,

That shed some "light" into my questions :shakehead...

I ordered the G2 as bb's review said it was cheap/value and it's going to be my first venture into LED light. I'll see how it goes, may need to get the Saik RC-A3 or MTE SSC-P4 that hunter mentioned if I need something more "floody".

Can feel the addiction creeping in, and I haven't even received my order yet!:twothumbs

Cheers,

Luau


----------



## sims2k

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



hunter3 said:


> *EDC = *Every Day Carry, typically your favorite pocket-sized flashlight
> *Throw *= beam distance or hotspot intensity (bb measures hotspot brightness)
> *Lightbox *= total light output (bb's proprietary measurement system, literally a cardboard box)
> *RC-G2* = all throw and no flood, high build quality, dirt cheap
> *best 2xAA* = Romisen RC-N3, Ultrafire WF-606A
> *best 1xAA* = Q5 RC-G2 (not available yet), Saik RC-A3 (my pick), Ultrafire C3 (many people like), MTE SSC-P4 (best flood)



I totally agree on the RC-G2 being all flood. Between the G2, RC-A3 and Ultrafire C3 ... I EDC the A3 and keep the G2 and C3 in my laptop bag. When working with electronics... the A3 have the right brightness for my work.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

G2 is all THROW not flood.

MTE SSc P4 is pretty nice overall...

My Fenix L1/P2 combo has made me pretty much forget the other stuff....


----------



## 04orgZx6r

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

All the talk about AA lights has intrigued me. I want to get my dad a good light, but didn't know what to get him because he really isn't all that interested in mine, so standard batteries is a must. He is a truck driver so uses a flashlight every morning to check his truck but he uses a 2D MAG. I think I want to get him the RC-A3 because it looks to be pretty bright for such a small single AA light.

My questions are would this be a good light for a non-flashaholic? As-in how does it do with regular alkalines? Runtimes over an hour? How is the two mode compared to the one mode? Also why to some people call it a saik and others a romisen, is saik a division of romisen? Any input would be great. Thanks!

EDIT:Oh, and does anyone have any pictures for size comparison?


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I think he would love the RC-G2......its small and lightweight compared to the Mag that he's using now, and it will def be brighter as well.......take a look at the pic provided so you can see the size, its a small light. In the pic you can see the RC A3 and right next to that is the G2. And there both the same company......


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Not sure about the name or alkaline run time, but in my search for a good 1AA light the RC-A3 is right up there among my faves with single mode.

Ultimately I got and am VERY happy with Fenix L1D Q5.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



04orgZx6r said:


> standard batteries is a must. 2D MAG.
> 
> How is the two mode compared to the one mode?
> does anyone have any pictures for size comparison?



Look up bessiebenny's review, he's been *collecting* quite a few flashlights now and it has pictures and battery runtime to make comparisons. (end promo)

That was my reason with AA batteries, no worries about different chargers etc. If you want to get your dad a light, maybe a 'floody' type will be good for truck inspection instead of a 'throwy/beamy' type. The RC-A3 or UF-C3 seems to be a good compromise, I ordered the G2 ('throwy' type) as a test run, still waiting for delivery.

Someone else might be able to help with the one mode v two mode. My understanding of that is the one mode only as ON/OFF; two mode may be LOW/HIGH/OFF.

Cheers,

Luau

EDIT: Gotta learn how to type faster, got beaten to the post! :laughing:


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I posted a pic of the g2 and also the A3 for size comparisons.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*UPDATE*
- NEW LIGHT ORDERED - *Romisen RC-I3*
- It can do 1AA/2AA/1RCR and might be a great alternative to Ultrafire C3 or even RC-N3 / WF-400.
- Heaps of stuff updated today also. Please check top of review for what's updated.
- Photos of recent flashlights to be put up within next day or two hopefully.


----------



## 04orgZx6r

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Thanks for the photos that helps a lot. I looked at the Romisen website, and it seems that Saik is a division of Romisen, FYI. 

One more question, I think. Which C3 is the A3 the most comparable to in brightness, or any other light for that matter. I just want to see how bright it should be compared to my F4 which he has already seen, and i am aware it won't be as bright, I just want a reference. 
Thanks!


----------



## 04orgZx6r

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hmmm:thinking:
That RC-I3 flashlight looks like the exact same body as the the L-030 Romisen green laser. 
They did the same thing with RC-F4, used the F4 body with the L-B030 green laser, which should be arriving at my house any day now. 
Maybe that means the RC-I3 is of the same "class" of the F4, wishful thinking.:naughty: Looking forward to your review as I may have yet another Romisen to purchase.


----------



## dudu84

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

From the photos, RC-G2 Q5 does have larger and brighter hotspot and also brighter spill but I guess the improvement is not that significant :]

I think it's worth the money to upgrade the driver as well to utilize the Q5 better (I have no idea how complicated the installations will be though )

My 2 cents


----------



## bigballer1

*Romisen RC-G2 Q5 vs Ultrafire C3 Stainless P4*

I'm looking at the kitchen pics of the RC-G2 Q5 and the UF C3 stainless. It looks like on 1 AA there is almost no difference and maybe the UF C3 even looks a little brighter. However, I'm confused since the according to the throw the RC-G2 Q5 should be much brighter (1350 lux vs 800). Any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Throw measurements are measurements of the brightness of the hotspot at a certain distance (often 1m).

This means that if you have a light that produces a very tight beam, a lot of the total lightoutput of the led is concentrated on a very small area, which is then of course very bright. This a longwinded way of saying that such a light can shine very far, but not wide (think laserlike), I think that's where the word "throw" comes from.

And the other way around: If you have a light with a wide beam (bright spill), the total output of the led is spread out over a greater area, and so is less bright. Such a light is often referred to as a "floody" light, because it can flood an area with light.

So if the G2 has a high throw value, it only means that the hotspot is very bright, it doesn't say anything about the total output of the light.
You have to compare both numbers that BessieBenny measures: total output in lumen, to get an idea of how bright the light is, and the throw measurement then gives you an idea what type of light it is. 

example: if both lights have similar total output figures, but one has a throw measurement that's twice that of the other, you can figure out that that light is good for lighting up objects farther away than the light with the lower measurement. But that second light is much better suited to light up a larger area close by.

Hope this helps


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Romisen RC-G2 Q5 vs Ultrafire C3 Stainless P4*



bigballer1 said:


> I'm looking at the kitchen pics of the RC-G2 Q5 and the UF C3 stainless. It looks like on 1 AA there is almost no difference and maybe the UF C3 even looks a little brighter. However, I'm confused since the according to the throw the RC-G2 Q5 should be much brighter (1350 lux vs 800). Any thoughts?


 
I'm looking at it also and I really can't see much difference. haha. 
I'll retake the photos tonight to see if I didn't make any mistakes. =P

But there is one thing. Both look near identical to my eyes in real life.
I have both in my hands right now and both ouputs are virtually same.
So they should look near same at night imo. =)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Romisen RC-G2 Q5 vs Ultrafire C3 Stainless P4*

My C3 has a bigger spot then the G2 making it brighter for close quarters.......but it doesnt throw like the G2 at all.......Dont really know since my G2 is not running a Q5........but i can tell you now that i havent found a perfect light yet, but im still looking.


----------



## bigballer1

*Re: Romisen RC-G2 Q5 vs Ultrafire C3 Stainless P4*

I think I understand the difference between the throw and the lightbox measurement. As Raymond said above, throw is how well a light can project it's beam to a distance. Given two lights with the same emitter, same battery source, does this depend mostly on the shape of the reflector?

I looked in the welcome mat and I couldn't find the answer to this. For the light box measurement, is this measuring the total output of the light? Kinda like the Lumens measurement of a light?

Sorry, just one more question. If two lights have the same emitter and they are drawing the same amount of current from an equivalent battery source, does that mean the amount of light they put out should be pretty much the same? (I'm obviously not considering the throw here)

Thanks so much for you guy's help!


----------



## dudu84

*Re: Romisen RC-G2 Q5 vs Ultrafire C3 Stainless P4*



bigballer1 said:


> Sorry, just one more question. If two lights have the same emitter and they are drawing the same amount of current from an equivalent battery source, does that mean the amount of light they put out should be pretty much the same? (I'm obviously not considering the throw here)



I believe it also depends on the quality of reflector and lens. We want best reflectivity for the reflector and transmittivity for the lens.

Someone corrects me if I'm wrong 
DN


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Romisen RC-G2 Q5 vs Ultrafire C3 Stainless P4*

bigballer1 - Simply put, there are four components which dictate its output shape and brightness. 

Emitter / Driver / Battery / Reflector. (not in any specific order)

- Reflector makes the light floody, ringy, throwy and so on. It shapes the ooutput from the emitter.
- Driver makes the emitter light up longer, shorter, brighter and somtimes has multiple modes built in such as strobe etc. It also is the one allowing 1.2v/1.5v batteries to drive the emitters that require +3v. (Some lithium lights are direct driven with no drivers however.)
- Emitter is just that. What type, what bin determines its brightness and efficiency(runtime) and also the color/tint.
- Battery can make some difference also such as amount of power it can provide to driver/emitter and also capacity for runtime.

Lightbox is supposed to be the total light output. I have no other way of measuring the exact output of the emitter otherwise. So it's rough but relative way of measuring how bright it can light up inside the box with the light sensor positioned so that it only measures the ambient light. So yes, it's like lumens as it's a measure of amount of light in a certain amount of space.

And yes. You already answered yourself inside your own last question.
(This is ignoring the nit-picky stuff such as resistence of the circuit / switch module etc etc)

*UPDATE*
- Runtime graphs for RC-X4, RX-V4, FMR1 is up!
- Expect some new / updated photos for the above lights later on.
- I have updated RC-X4 and RX-V4 light reviews and rvised rating etc.


----------



## dudu84

*Re: Romisen RC-G2 Q5 vs Ultrafire C3 Stainless P4*



bessiebenny said:


> - Reflector makes the light floody, ringy, throwy and so on. It shapes the ooutput from the emitter.
> - Driver makes the emitter light up longer, shorter, brighter and somtimes has multiple modes built in such as strobe etc. It also is the one allowing 1.2v/1.5v batteries to drive the emitters that require +3v. (Some lithium lights are direct driven with no drivers however.)
> - Emitter is just that. What type, what bin determines its brightness and efficiency(runtime) and also the color/tint.
> - Battery can make some difference also such as amount of power it can provide to driver/emitter and also capacity for runtime.



Does that mean when 2 LEDs are said to be the same, can still be different because of different bins? or it already implies that they have the same bin?

Also, when 2 LEDs are fed with the same current, theoretically they should be have the same amount of output (aside from manufacture tolerances) regardless of whether a driver is present or not, right?

Please "enlighten" me :]


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Romisen RC-G2 Q5 vs Ultrafire C3 Stainless P4*

Same LED of same type and bin means = Cree Q5 (where Cree is type and Q5 is bin)

There are more specifics to each LED such as input voltage and tint but that's not as significant when we are talking about output level.

Same voltage and current means same power. So yes. Output will be same if the input power is the same.


----------



## dudu84

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I previously thought bin was something like WC and WG of the same emitter Q5

Thanks for your reply BB :thumbsup:.


----------



## bigballer1

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

BessieBennie, thanks a lot for your insights! You are the best. May I also say that this thread is awesome. Thanks for all your hard work

BTW, the RC-G2 seems to be available at shiningbeam now for $21.25

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-19/RC-dsh-G2--Romisen/Detail


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

cool........now all i need to do is ask the wife....lol.


----------



## Flash_25296

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bigballer1 said:


> BessieBennie, thanks a lot for your insights! You are the best. May I also say that this thread is awesome. Thanks for all your hard work
> 
> BTW, the RC-G2 seems to be available at shiningbeam now for $21.25
> 
> http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-19/RC-dsh-G2--Romisen/Detail


 
There are several flashlights at the site that are in this thread, I just ordered an RC-F4 from the site and they say it will be to Oregon from NY by Thursday. I ordered the light to replace an older flashlight that has died and I need it this weekend. Thanks Bessiebenny for recommending it!

Thanks Lightbug for the great service and timely shipping!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

UPDATE
- Runtime graph for Ultrafire FMR1 on High added. Short but decently flat. 
- Chart updated also. Now you can download the spreadsheet! (for those who would prefer it. hehe)
- Sorry for slow updates. Life is getting in the way of my hobby. =(
- DX has shipped my Romisen RC-I3. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## cpf

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

Did the SS UF C3 P4 1-mode get too hot using the 14500 battery ? Thinking of switching from NiMH to Li-ion. SS is a poor heat conductor, that's what I'm worried about.

Thanks.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

The head of the SS UF C3 1-mode gets warm with 14500. But the rest of the body stays cold.
It only drives the LED at only around 1.5W max so it shouldn't get that hot anyways. =)
(I just tried leaving it on with 14500 for 10mins then immediately took the head off and touched the driver. It's just warm to the touch. No more.)


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

OK my Romisen RC-N3 and Ultrafire C3 5-mode arrived today.

C3 5-mode
I'll start with the C3. Well I wasn't expecting the world but this light has let me down. 
The build quality is not good, the head doesn't fit well, the aa extension doesn't fit well, the whole thing is does not stay in place when tightly screwed together - there is still movement. It is not waterproof either and the threads were not lubed.
Perhaps more importantly the output is dismal. On 1aa my unmodified RC-G2 will easily smoke the c3 on high. On 2aa it is still dismal and still way less on high than my L2D Q5 is on medium. 

I can't recommend this light, though you may be lucky and get a good one like some have. It may be great for a non flashaholic but it's no Fenix...



RC-N3
The RC-N3 is superb by comparison! It is beefy as Bessiebenny says and feels great in the hand also. It is not waterproof due to the O-ring not being thick enough at the head I think. 
The glass lens was not quite round! More like a circle with a straightish edge to it. I replaced it but I don't think this matters as it is not that bad and wouldn't be noticeable unless it is taken apart. The anodizing is not good around where the head meets the barrel and it shows (a small) part of the bare metal - if it matters, elsewhere it is good.

Now the output is outstanding! Naked eye white wall comparisons show it to match the L2D Q5 on high with 2aa's! This impressed me alot as it is even brighter on CR123's WOW (unfortunately I have no 4.2v RCR123's). It is a decent thrower. I wasn't expecting this. Bright, bright, bright! 
The switch and aluminium reflector are the same ones as the RC-G2 has.
I like this light especially for the price, and if it were to come waterproofed and with better finish around the head it would perfect! :bow: A great buy. 
I'm also convinced I got a brighter one than BB.

My $0.02


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

Im glad that i got a good lotto winner when it came to the c3 emitter.....mine is bright, i guess the best thing to do is get them when they first come out.


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*



alfreddajero said:


> Im glad that i got a good lotto winner when it came to the c3 emitter.....mine is bright, i guess the best thing to do is get them when they first come out.


 
I also got a great SS C3. Very bright (almost as bright as my RC-N3!), nice tint, and very nice beam. But now I'm afraid to order another one, which might not be up to the quality of my first one. Then I'd have to get another, to see if I could get a better one, and if that one doesn't meet my expectations....

I'm going to quit while I'm ahead. 

Now, how 'bout that Romisen RC-13???? 

My wife said we need to keep a flashlight in the basement storage room. All my lights are on other duty. Looks like it's time for another DX order. Woohoo!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

I was also going to get another but am worried about the quality, it might not be up to the one that i already have.lol Im still looking for that perfect light though.


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*



alfreddajero said:


> I was also going to get another but am worried about the quality, it might not be up to the one that i already have.lol Im still looking for that perfect light though.


 
The perfect DX light, imho, would be the SS C3 with a two level high-low circuit, 2 hours on high @ 70+ lumens, and 10+ on low @ 5-8 lumens, (Cree p4 or q2, I think, would handle that) with the very nice machining that the best of the SS C3s have had so far, good threads, decent o-rings, nothing glued-although the module could be potted, if the emitter is good enough that everyone won't feel compelled to mod it- GITD bezel o-ring and clicky switch cover already installed. Sell it for < $25. 

Until THAT light comes out, I'm sticking with the one, nice SS C3 I've got.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

Yes im still looking for a good 2mode as well.......just a high and low is good enough for me. Something that would take AA's like the rest of my lights.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

Currently, my EDC is the Rexlight 2.1 from the day got it. Near perfect 2 mode AA light. Pity it's not available now. =(

One thing I'm getting annoyed about the budget lights is the easily scratched non-HAIII coating.
I don't like my flashlights to look all roughed up just by having it in my pocket with my car keys!

Oh well. I guess you get what you pay for. =p


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hi all,
I finally received my Romisen RC-G2 (gray) x3 on Monday! First LED light and not disappointed!

Found one of them not as bright as the others, and also have a greenish tint instead of the bluish(?) tint like the other two. The finish on one of them is sub par, the anodize is uneven, revealing I guess bare metal.

For the price it's very bright and have good throw, haven't left my side since Monday and been carrying it everywhere, now I know what it means by EDC!
I am looking for a 'floody' light (addiction taken hold) and WAS going for the UF C3 with the extension tube, but after reading what you guys/gals got, don't know if I want to take the risk...

Cheers,

Luau:twothumbs


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I love mine (RC G2), i was even checking out the Q5 version..........wouldnt mind having one of those.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*alohaluau* - I've so far had experience with around 8 Ultrafire C3's. (some 1 mode, some 5 mode, 1 stainless steel) They were all of good quality standard for what it costs. (As in, similar to RC-G2) None of them so far had any abnormal issues. So although it may be luck of draw, it's not that bad of a chance. =P


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

The R2 dropin arrived today for my Romisen RC-M4 (which has a defective original dropin). 

Now it works again!! Woohoo. It's bright and sunny here today, so I can't tell you anything about the performance of the light, I just wanted to let you know that I have a working light again 
A very quick and dirty comparison shows that it's brighter than my fenix P3D-Q5 on turbo!

Maybe I'll figure out how to make beamshots tonight and show some here


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*NEW LIGHT ORDERED*
- Aurora V6 P4 as it's a rare "slim" 18650 light!
- It also has a rare "smooth" reflector it seems.
- Looks like it can tailstand but doesn't have HAIII anodizing.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

looks good man.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Looks like DX will never get this light in now 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5979

R-1A01 was OOS and kept missing ship dates. Now it's "out of stock".

Bummer, I really wanted to replace my buckle light with this.


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I made 30 beamshots. And now I have to edit, label, upload, and show them.

What a pain in the patootie


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

Okay im finally taking a look at the RC-G2 Q5 and that spot is very impressive indeed.....Im glad i became a member of this board, its members like you that keep us coming back for more lights.


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

some simple beamshots, to get an idea of how the romisens perform:

Romisen RC-M4 with an R2 dropin from DX on an 18650 battery, vs a Fenix P3D-Q5 on turbo, on primaries 1/250s shutter time: 









Same lights, 1/800s shutter time:








Both on R123 rechargeables, 1/250s shutter time:








Current draws from battery, to get an idea of runtime/power:
RC-M4 with 18650: 0,53A
RC-M4 with 2xR123: 0,64A
RC-M4 with primaries: 0,91A
P3D-Q5 Turbo with primaries: 0,67A
P3D-Q5 Turbo with R123: 0,47A
Primaries are fresh (maybe 10 minutes of use), recheargeables are full (over 4V)
Excellent regulation with the Fenix, the RC-M4 is also well regulated and draws almost double current from 123s, but drops with a single cell (confirmed in other thread, with extensive tests on the dropin)

Romisen RC-A3 beamshot, between Fenix P3D-Q5 on low and mid, powered by primaries, 1/100s shutter speed













Current draw of RC-A3 is 1,9A, powered by a decent ni-mh. You can expect slightly better results when powered by a premium cell like a Sanyo Eneloop or similar.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I was dissappointed when my RC A3 got too me......if you take a look at the review my RR 1watt AA is much brighter. I guess its just the luck of the draw with leds, now would'nt it be nice if they all tested the lights in a dark room.


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Brightness isn't everything, imho. I use my multimode lights more on low than on high/turbo.

When I got my RC-A3, I was very pleased with it, because the buildquality is very good, and because the amount of light is very usuable. Not too dim, but also not too bright. I use it mostly indoors, when working on electronics and so on. When I use a very bright light, I can't see anything, because I get blinded. With the RC-A3, it has just the right amount of light to be usefull 

I know that most people don't use flashlights to shine them straight onto a white wall in a dark room. But those pictures are easiest to make, and give a good impression of the difference in light-output.

I just took the lights outside and into a dark street that's surrounded by trees and just played around a bit. I'm amazed at the amount of light that a tiny flashlight like a P3D or RC-M4 can put out. The street was dark, but when I turned on either of the lights, I could see 100's of meters away. There was also a dark path that went into the woods and I could light up the entire path for a big distance. Simply amazing what LED technology can do! My P3D is most usefull in those situations, because on the low setting, it's bright enough to light up the ground in front of you, and on low it can run for 10's of hours. And by turning the bezel, you can light up a large area in front of you. The RC-M4 is the clear winner when it comes to throw and runtime with high output. 

Cool stuff


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Bessie,
Might as well drop the Romisen R-1A01 off your list. DealExtreme tells me that production has stopped on that light 

So much for getting one.



DX said:


> Hi, apologies for delay and any inconvenience, the item 5979 has stopped producing. would you like to refund or change the other items?


----------



## bigballer1

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Just wondering if there are any plans to review a SSC P7 emitter based light? I think many would be interested in how a SSC P7 compare to a Q5 based light like the EASTWARD YJ-XAQ5. Just a thought....


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Probedude said:


> Bessie,
> Might as well drop the Romisen R-1A01 off your list. DealExtreme tells me that production has stopped on that light


 
This is really sad.... Romisen should make a new version of that same light with SSC inside and maybe HAIII. It will sell bucketloads!! (wink*RomisenKim*wink) No idea why such excellent AAA light has to be stopped in production.....



bigballer1 said:


> Just wondering if there are any plans to review a SSC P7 emitter based light? I think many would be interested in how a SSC P7 compare to a Q5 based light like the EASTWARD YJ-XAQ5. Just a thought....


 
There are plans.. But I'm not so keen on the current KD or MTE ones..
Also, they are certainly not cheap. I can afford maybe $10-15 every 2 weeks or so and $40+ for 1 flashlight isn't that easy to do. (by the time I save up that much, so many cheaper ones gets released and I can afford 2-3 of them instead! lol)

The current P7 lights will be brighter than the XAQ5 for sure. No butts about it. But they still may not be a better thrower. Just much more floodier output with a big hotspot. I reckon they will be similar to the 3xSSC light that I reviewed. As a $30 single LED light goes, you won't be able to get any brighter ones than the XAQ5 right now imo. But soon as more choice of P7 lights come out, I will surely get one which pulls my interest the most.


----------



## cpf

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> *alohaluau* - I've so far had experience with around 8 Ultrafire C3's. ...



Can I trouble you again ? Are the parts of the various C3 models interchangeable ?

See : Are the parts of the various UF C3 models interchangeable ?


----------



## AvPD

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



> Romisen RC-N3 CR123A/2AA LINK (Reviewed Mar 27th 2008)
> 
> - It has a new silver-core Cree emitter with 4 wires = minimum P4-bin.



I think you must be a favourite customer of DX or got very lucky, as I ordered one and it came with a regular Cree, as has everyone else it appears.

Mine uses 500 mA as opposed to 600 mA for a WF-606A (by my readings) so I expect the runtime to be fairly similar, i.e. around an hour.

My two cents is that my RC-N3 did not have the care taken during assembly like my RC-G2 (ordered last year), there is some dust on the reflector, the threads are razor sharp and had fluff and dirt in them.

It's in good order so no complaints, but I feel like I was spoiled by the attention to detail given to the RC-G2.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

There is no difference between the Silver and Yellow Cree. It's all up to what bin it is.
If your RC-N3 has a yellow Cree but with 4 wires inside, it's still minimum a P4 bin. =)

*NEW LIGHT ALERT!*
- Kaidomain finally has released their V4 version of AAA Buckle light!
- It now has two flavours. You have a choice between Q2 or Q5 bin!
- This might be the perfect "budget" AAA light we've all been waiting for!

Q5 - http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4499
Q2 - http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4498

Some differences that I can see: (not listing everything)
1. It has threads for every part of the body not. (was glued before)
2. Has a Cree emitter instead of SSC. (results in less floody spill) 
3. Has thicker O-rings throughout and comes with extra o-ring.
4. Has a shorter / smaller tail. But it seems it can still tailstand.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Thanks for keeping us in the know man.....looks like a nice light indeed.


----------



## MetalZone

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Received two Romisen RC-N3's. One had a really white tint. The other had a greenish tint. Thanks for your recommendation. This is a really good light for the money. It appears to be of similar brightness to my NiteCore Defender Infinity. Haven't compared it extensively yet.
A lot of my mates (non-flashaholics) want one considering the price so I'm gonna order a whole lot more.

Here's some pics. (Bessie, feel free to use/add these pics to your collection. Just don't direct link)

Size comparison:




Larger picture here: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v45/davidkwc/Flashaholic/Lights1a.jpg

Some group pics:










The RC-N3 definitely seems to be "inspired" by the SureFire L1


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I'm glad you liked the RC-N3. It sure is a good buy imo for that kind of price. =)

I'll upload the first comparison pic to imageshack and link it in my review.
I'm sure many will benefit. hehe. Thank you for allowing to use the pic!

*UPDATE*
- I have added a higher *$8* donation link as some people requested up to $10 links!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

That light does look good, now you guys got me thinking of getting one.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*JUST ARRIVED*
- Romisen RC-I3 Cree

*Initial results and comments:*
Brightness: 400 lux (1xAA) 900 lux (2xAA) 830 lux (CR123A Primary) 1330 lux (RCR123A)
- The light reminds me of the RC-N3 in 2AA form as the barrel is thick to accomodate the RCR.
- In single AA/RCR mode, it is very light but still retains good quality feel.
- In single AA/RCR mode, it is about the same look/size as MTE SSC P4 AA light.
- This light is so versatile in battery type! 1AA/2AA/14500/RCR123A.
- It came with a yellow Cree with 4 wires. So it's at least a P4.
- Textured aluminium reflector. Glass lense.
- Beam is clean. No ugliness to it. Tint is neutral/white. Nice floody hotspot.
- Comes with a side clip which can be removed. Very tight clip.
- Easy to press 1-mode reverse clicky. Cannot tail stand. Easy to replace the clicky with GITD or Orange etc.
- Threads are really sharp and not very big. Lube / wd40 is recommended.
- So far, it's a light which I might give 4-5 stars for. 
- All depends on runtime / regulation etc. At least the price is a big plus!


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Bessie: RE: KD V4 buckle light.

- this light FINALLY looks to be a COMPLETED product, not a hack job. I really like the looks.
- It appears (and I REALLY hope this is true) that the contact to turn on the light is done by the body tube to the PCB pill like the Fenix E01.

I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope this is true! My V3 light flickers like crazy with all the contacts that have to be just perfect for it not to.
- battery + to pill
- battery - to tailcap
- tailcap threads to body threads
- pill threads to body threads.



Dave


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Sure now the new buckle light version is out just when I was thinking about getting a 1xAAA light. Decisions, decisions...

:shakehead


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Seems the V4 version of KD Buckle light is a hugely improved version. =)

According to Jerry, it uses a current regulated boost driver.
This means it has constant brightness over time unlike V1/2/3.

Also, it has the same contact/twist design to the Fenix L0D.
And uses AR coated lense for better light transparency.
Runs the Cree Q5 at 350mA with good throw due to SMO reflector.

So overall, it might truly be a perfect budget AAA light. I'm getting one!


----------



## geek4christ

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I believe this is a new UltraFire light: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12394

Looks maybe like an IncenDio clone?



> - Features a Cree XR-E P4 LED emitter
> - Powered by 1 x 3.0V/3.6V CR123A battery
> - Accepted voltage input: 3.0V~4.2V
> - Glow-in-the-dark tail cap 5-mode clicky on/off switch: Lo > Mid > High > Strobe > SOS
> - Built-in mode memory returns the flashlight to the previously used mode after on/off cycle
> - Glass lens with textured aluminum reflector


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I was just checking that light out....did you see the new C3 as well.........it also looks nice.


----------



## geek4christ

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alfreddajero said:


> I was just checking that light out....did you see the new C3 as well.........it also looks nice.



Yes indeed http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12395

But 6 mode? That's a little weird.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I think it would be better if they just came out with a two mode.....all i need is a high and low, then i would def get a couple of them.


----------



## 04orgZx6r

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> *JUST ARRIVED*
> - Romisen RC-I3 Cree
> 
> *Initial results and comments:*
> Brightness: 400 lux (1xAA) 900 lux (2xAA) 830 lux (CR123A Primary) 1330 lux (RCR123A)
> - The light reminds me of the RC-N3 in 2AA form as the barrel is thick to accomodate the RCR.
> - In single AA/RCR mode, it is very light but still retains good quality feel.
> - In single AA/RCR mode, it is about the same look/size as MTE SSC P4 AA light.
> - This light is so versatile in battery type! 1AA/2AA/14500/RCR123A.
> - It came with a yellow Cree with 4 wires. So it's at least a P4.
> - Textured aluminium reflector. Glass lense.
> - Beam is clean. No ugliness to it. Tint is neutral/white. Nice floody hotspot.
> - Comes with a side clip which can be removed. Very tight clip.
> - Easy to press 1-mode reverse clicky. Cannot tail stand. Easy to replace the clicky with GITD or Orange etc.
> - Threads are really sharp and not very big. Lube / wd40 is recommended.
> - So far, it's a light which I might give 4-5 stars for.
> - All depends on runtime / regulation etc. At least the price is a big plus!




Hey, sounds like good news, I ordered this for a friend but I don't think he got his yet. Does this have the hole in the beam closer than 12" to an object? Also have you received your RC-F4 yet? And thanks for the heads up on the V4, wanted the EO1 but to me just not bright enough, hopefully it will turn out great.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

_*04orgZx6r* - No donut hole whatsoever. Even at 2". _
_Slight yellow halo ring around hotspot but not visible in use._

_My RC-F4 was shipped on 25th. That's 23 days after I ordered it. =P_
_I expect to receive it sometime next week. Can't wait. haha._

Aurora V6 hasn't been shipped yet. =(

*Update* - I just fixed a whole bunch of photos by rehosting them.


----------



## 04orgZx6r

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Bennie, thanks for the update, thats great news because he is a welding inspector and needs to use it close up. Hope you get your F4 soon.:shakehead


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> _My RC-F4 was shipped on 25th. That's 23 days after I ordered it. _



I hear some guy on a forum for the flashlight addicted gave it a really good review. Every time he does it seems to make that light hard to get a hold of.


----------



## hunter3

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> _My RC-F4 was shipped on 25th. That's 23 days after I ordered it. =P_
> _I expect to receive it sometime next week. Can't wait. haha._



Weird, I ordered my RC-F4 on the 13th and received it on the 23rd. No justice in this world at all.

The RC-I3 seems to be a great 1xRCR123A light. I might pick one up.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I must be really unlucky.... =(

I ordered my Fenix EO1 on March 26th. It still shows as back order.
But some people ordered it on Mid-April and got theirs already!! Gawd.

Seems to be the same for my RC-F4 eh? =P

Anyways, RC-I3 is not bad. It's not "small" for a single RCR.
Soon as I get the runtimes done, I'll be able to really comment. =)


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

 OK. I was cleaning the metal ring around the emitter of my RC-N3 when the half-spherical shaped lens covering the emitter became dislodged.  It was stuck on (loosely) with a silicone glue ring. 
Basically I refitted it but in the process the glue ring got damaged and now it covers the P4 so that when I look down into it I can not see in clearly at all - it looks like a mess! More importantly the beam is not nearly as bright and is a funny pattern! :shakehead I can't do anything to get it right now. 

Has this happened to anyone before? If so what can be done?

Man I'm an idiot.

Thanks


----------



## 04orgZx6r

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Sorry tony I don't know the answer to that one hopefully someone else will.

Does anyone know where to get the switches for romisen lights like the F4. I really need them.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*New RC-F4 Received!*
- I got the black one this time. Finish is excellent as expected.
- Textured OP reflector. Has a cleaner beam than my 1st one with a smooth reflector.
- Throw is about the same still. About 3500 lux @ 1m with 2 x RCR. 2900 lux with single 17670. 
- Lightbox is about same also. 120 lux with 2 RCR. 100 lux with 17670.
- Head is not glued this time! No need to force rotate now.
- Entire body/barrel is now 1 piece. No more possible contact issues.
- Driver looks totally different to my first one!! I'll do runtimes soon!
- I'll re-review this light and put it up on top of my review with more results.
- Even after 6 months of receiving the first one, this light still deserves full 6 stars imo. Awesome.

*Update*
- I'm currently doing runtime test on it with 2 x RCR. Result is BAD so far.
- Ouput drops from the 1st minute and drops to 1/3 within 30 minutes!!
- I hope this is just my bad batteries. I'll try with other batteries later on.


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*




TONY M said:


> OK. I was cleaning the metal ring around the emitter of my RC-N3 when the half-spherical shaped lens covering the emitter became dislodged.  It was stuck on (loosely) with a silicone glue ring.





TONY M said:


> Basically I refitted it but in the process the glue ring got damaged and now it covers the P4 so that when I look down into it I can not see in clearly at all - it looks like a mess! More importantly the beam is not nearly as bright and is a funny pattern! :shakehead I can't do anything to get it right now.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone before? If so what can be done?
> 
> 
> Man I'm an idiot.
> 
> Thanks




This happens to all of us eventually. Guess I'm an idiot too. I think it is a necessary part of the learning curve -- like having to learn to back up data on your PC by losing a lot of work.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bspofford said:


> This happens to all of us eventually. Guess I'm an idiot too. I think it is a necessary part of the learning curve -- like having to learn to back up data on your PC by losing a lot of work.



I did this too, not sure how. I was 'cleaning' the emitter in my UF C2 Q5 5 mode and it just 'moved' off. It appears the dome has a small flange/rib on the bottom and that would be inside the aluminum ring on the emitter - as though they are pressed in or the ring is crimped around the dome.

I tried pressing the dome back on but only silicone gel was squeezed out and the dome still falls out.

Still using it, but as a flood light now - no reflector, gummy dome clinging to the emitter.


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Benny, Just want to clarify the runtime graph for the I3...is that graph done with 1 AA or 2? I'm guessing it's one based on your lightbox/flux measurements. If so could we see it with 2xAA when you get a chance? Since it shows up as being brighter with 2 it would be interesting to see how it plays out with the added capacity but using power faster.

Thanks as always for sharing your addiction so usefully with the rest of us.


----------



## AvPD

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

The thick barrel of the RC-N3 allows it to fit well in this bicycle mount. I mounted the end with the screw on the handlebars (disintegrated fairly quickly when properly tightened) so maybe all torches fit well if it's used the other way around.


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Probedude said:


> I did this too, not sure how. I was 'cleaning' the emitter in my UF C2 Q5 5 mode and it just 'moved' off. It appears the dome has a small flange/rib on the bottom and that would be inside the aluminum ring on the emitter - as though they are pressed in or the ring is crimped around the dome.
> 
> I tried pressing the dome back on but only silicone gel was squeezed out and the dome still falls out.
> 
> Still using it, but as a flood light now - no reflector, gummy dome clinging to the emitter.


 
Probedude that is exactly what happened to me it "moved" off. Thankfully it will never happen again now...

Will I have to get a new p4?

This one for instance. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3417

Will the RC-N3 work with this Q5 emitter? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11022
Or are 2aa's too low voltage for it to work with the RC-N3's driver?


Thanks.


----------



## cadjak

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I was about to try my first ever mod to a RC-G2. The DX 7880 circuit board with the Cree 16mm Q5-WC LED Emitter. I have ordered a q5 RC-G2 from Shiningbeam.com. In the meantime DX has already shipped the 7880 20 mode board and not the q5-WC emitter. I was going to use the 7880 altered to single mode. Can I use the 7880 in the Q5 RC-G2 that I just ordered? What would doing that improve, if anything? Can someone point me to the pictures of how to change the DX 7880 to single mode? Was that in the famous missing thread? I can't seem to find it. I have never been inside the guts of a light before, so pictures are a great help. LED lingo is still a foreign language to me. Talk of emitters, pills, BINs are a mystery, and I feel pretty dumb asking what means what. Still, all in all, I'm having a ball with my new lights.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*baterija* - The RC-I3 result so far only has the 1AA and 1RCR result. 
I am going to run the 2AA test now so I'll incllude that when it's done. =)

*TONYM* - RC-N3 uses a boost driver so it can run the Q5 with 2 AAs no issues.
I expect about 20% brighter output by using the Q5 over the existing Cree P4. 
If your RC-N3 only has 3 wires inside the emitter, Q5 should make it up to 30-40% brighter.
And yeah. That Q5 you linked up will be fine.

*cadjak* - RC-G2 Q5 already has a Q5 emitter inside. So there's really no need to replace it with another Q5 unlesss you want a cooler white-bluish tint of the WC. sku7880 driver with single AA will make it a lot brighter than the stock driver. I expect around double the output. If you want it even brighter, you will need to use a 14500 lithium and use a driver such as sku7882.

I'll try and take some photos of the RC-G2 soon and will up them in my RC-G2 Q5 review. =)


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> *baterija* - The RC-I3 result so far only has the 1AA and 1RCR result.
> I am going to run the 2AA test now so I'll incllude that when it's done. =)
> 
> *TONYM* - RC-N3 uses a boost driver so it can run the Q5 with 2 AAs no issues.
> I expect about 20% brighter output by using the Q5 over the existing Cree P4.
> If your RC-N3 only has 3 wires inside the emitter, Q5 should make it up to 30-40% brighter.
> And yeah. That Q5 you linked up will be fine.
> 
> *cadjak* - RC-G2 Q5 already has a Q5 emitter inside. So there's really no need to replace it with another Q5 unlesss you want a cooler white-bluish tint of the WC. sku7880 driver with single AA will make it a lot brighter than the stock driver. I expect around double the output. If you want it even brighter, you will need to use a 14500 lithium and use a driver such as sku7882.
> 
> I'll try and take some photos of the RC-G2 soon and will up them in my RC-G2 Q5 review. =)


 
Thank you Bessiebenny! It has 4 wires as it is. A P4 i assume.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Bad News. Aurora V6 P4 that I ordered apparently is running short on stock.
So they advised they are not sure when they will get one in stock.
I ended up requesting for a refund. =(
I'll see what I can buy instead now. hehe.


----------



## gunga

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> *cadjak* - RC-G2 Q5 already has a Q5 emitter inside. So there's really no need to replace it with another Q5 unlesss you want a cooler white-bluish tint of the WC. sku7880 driver with single AA will make it a lot brighter than the stock driver. I expect around double the output. If you want it even brighter, you will need to use a 14500 lithium and use a driver such as sku7882.
> 
> I'll try and take some photos of the RC-G2 soon and will up them in my RC-G2 Q5 review. =)


 
Hi Bessie, any idea what the runtimes would be like with the 7880 driver vs stock? Any good multimode drivers you sggest (max 5 mode, no 15+ modes please!). Does the 7880 regulate well? I quite like the G2 Q5 from shining beam, but double the output sounds really tempting. Does it get very hot?

Hmmmm... You'd tjink I could leave well enough alone...

:devil:


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I've never tried the sku7880 (RV7) driver. 
I am planning to buy one myself for RC-G2. =)
I expect runtime to be roughly 30-40 minutes with a Eneloop 2000mAh.

The only other driver is the sku7882 which has variable output voltage.
It accepts both AA and 14500 and can drive Q5 at full 1Amp+ with 2AA/14500.


----------



## Buck

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

If you had 2 RC-I3s, any chance you could lego the tubes together to hold 3 x AA? Presumably that would put the output up to the level of the RCR123. Or you could direct drive an SSC P7!!


----------



## 04orgZx6r

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

I got to play with my friends RC-I3 today and I have to say it is really great. Compared to my F4 the beam is a lot more useable, perfect amount of light and a clean beam. Also if you have an AA and a RCR it is like having a high mode and a low mode.:twothumbs 
The quality of this light is really amazing, the threads are smooth right out of the box, clickie has a nice feel, and the clip is nice and firm. It really is a great light for the money.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*

Thanks to *bspofford* for pointing it out - Eastward YJ-18WD / YJ-18WF has HAIII anodizing!
And from the specs, it sounds like it has identical internals as YJ-XAQ5 and looks sorta better! =P
I might get one to review also! So I now have dropped my XAQ5 rating to reflect these new findings.


----------



## geek4christ

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> Thanks to *bspofford* for pointing it out - Eastward YJ-18WD / YJ-18WF has HAIII anodizing!
> And from the specs, it sounds like it has identical internals as YJ-XAQ5 and looks sorta better! =P
> I might get one to review also! So I now have dropped my XAQ5 rating to reflect these new findings.



Egads, I may have to withdraw my KD boycott. This and the buckle light are looking really nice.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4335

EASTWARD YJ-18WE Flashlight

Price $21.05

- Equipped with Seoul Z-Power P4 LED emitter
- Two modes reverse clicky high/low/off
- Constant light output (regulated-like)
- Uses one 3.6V/3.7V or one 18650 battery
- Lab test: 7510 lux at 1 meter, 130 Lumens

looks interesting anyone got one ?


----------



## AvPD

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Wolf359 said:


> http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4335
> 
> EASTWARD YJ-18WE Flashlight
> 
> Price $21.05
> 
> - Equipped with Seoul Z-Power P4 LED emitter
> - Two modes reverse clicky high/low/off
> - Constant light output (regulated-like)
> - Uses one 3.6V/3.7V or one 18650 battery
> - Lab test: 7510 lux at 1 meter, 130 Lumens
> 
> looks interesting anyone got one ?


I was going to get one but then I realised that for $10 more you could get 100 extra lumens and HA-III coating (link). I prefer Seoul LEDs but the U-bin has fallen behind in comparison to the Q5.
Be warned that these torches have a narrow hotspot like a Romisen RC-G2.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

thanks for the info AvPD i'll stick this one on the back burner for now then and stick to the Q5 models.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*NEW LIGHT ORDERED*
- My friend ordered Aurora AK-P7 SSC P7 2-Mode yesterday!
- So I'll get to review this new monster hopefully soon. =)


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Against my better judgement I placed an order for the V4 KD Buckle light before any independent reviews came out. Hope I don't regret it. I was thinking I should buy it before the reviews come out and the price goes up .

Has ANYONE received their's yet? Seems like someone should have gotten one by now.

BTW, the V4 thread in the Marketplace disappeared.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Mine left HK today according to HK Post. So I expect it sometime next week. =)
I think Jerry @ KD is trying to get colored ones now just like the Fenix E01.
If black V4 turns out to be a winner, the colored ones will sell very well indeed.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hey BB, just wanted you to know that i ordered the RC G2 Q5......would love to have a brighter version of an already great light, thanks for the great reviews and also a shoutout to Lightbug for making one in a Q5 emitter.


----------



## t3h

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

DX has the Eastward YJ-XAQ5!

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12621 for the 1x18650
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12622 for the 2x18650.

I just got the batteries and charger for mine. It didn't work until I sanded the edge of the pill and the inner threads, they were anodized on the inside, and thus, insulated :S

It works now, and it's bright, I can see the beam outdoors when I aim it up into the sky quite nicely...

I need an O-ring for it, is there supposed to be one where the bottom screws in?

Hmm... and it's only drawing 1.1A, apparently it should draw 1.4. Might need a bit more cleaning out here...


----------



## Anarchocap

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part III)*



geek4christ said:


> Egads, I may have to withdraw my KD boycott. This and the buckle light are looking really nice.



If it was anyone else but KD, I would have ordered the V4 by now. I'm still on the fence until the more adventurous post their reviews.:thinking:


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



t3h said:


> DX has the Eastward YJ-XAQ5!
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12621 for the 1x18650
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12622 for the 2x18650.


 
Cool!


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



t3h said:


> DX has the Eastward YJ-XAQ5!
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12621 for the 1x18650
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12622 for the 2x18650.



Very nice! Don't think I'll be getting one though - some people are saying the machining quality is variable (really loose tailcap until it is tightened up completely.

Received my Fenix E01 in olive color today. It's nice but I can't wait to get my KD V4 buckle light.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Well, I guess I can only review what I receive and mine was very good. hehe.

*UPDATE*

btw, there is a new Ultrafire light that is quite interesting.
It's a 2xRCR/17670 light like the RC-F4 but more compact.

UltraFire MCU-C10 - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12629

It has 15 modes in 5 groups. Infinite variable 1 mode, High/Low, High/Med/Low, 6-mode and 3-mode both with strobe.
I wish it would have at least a Q2 but oh well. Seems it can be easily modded.
I really want to try this. But I want the Eastward YJ-18WF also. $$$$ always gets in the way. =P

Also...

I got to try out the Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel 5 mode Cree Q5 today.
Build quality is same as 1 mode SS UF C3. But this only works on 14500.
So it's quite brighter. Easily over 100 lumens. (1 mode is more like ~60)
Runtime test on high shows that it has a direct driven characteristic.
So it dies to 50% in 45minutes and completely dies after 55 minutes.
I will write up a review of it when I get some more free time.


----------



## bigballer1

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Is it me or is the flashlight scene WAY too confusing with multiple products with the same brand and model yet have different specs and/or prices and SKUs?

For example, the Aurora AK-P7 has two SKUs on DX:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.136894494 and

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12588 plus on KD 

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4566

the second one costs $13 more! They all have the same SSC P7 emitter and same model name. Ok, it seems like the 2nd one has a different body and copper heat sink than the 1st, but the KD one looks like the 2nd yet is the same price as the 1st.

Same with the Ultrafire C3 Stainless Q5:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11998
https://www.kaidomain.com/webui/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4345

They look like the same light but the KD says it can take AA in addition to the 14500. So which is it?

IMHO, the resellers should give much more description on each flashlight than what they have been doing. And I hope they would reduce the number of lights they carry, it really just adds to the confusion. I mean just look as the lights in this review, would you even consider buying lights that have 3 or maybe even 4 stars? To me that's just a waste of money.

I would suggest that they stop carrying those crappy lights and spend just a little time giving more specs and taking simple lux readings. They are already taking pics of the beam, why not just hold a light meter to it at the same distance for all of them? I look forward to you guys' thoughts...


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

i'll stick with the RC-F4, the UltraFire MCU-C10 does not look as good and has 15 ******* modes. i avoid any light with sos/flash/strobe i find them of no practical use. high low even medium fine but when i need a light to work i don't want to mess about. KISS [ Keep It Simple Stupid]


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I would also prefer a 2mode....just a high and low and i'll be happy.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

my fav EDC is the xjc B-6 from KD 2mode Lo/Hi, i liked them so much i have 10 of them and 2 more on order. price $14.99 was $13.30 acouple of weeks ago.

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4210

recieved the Eastward YJ-XAQ5 today and i am impressed, alittle concerned about the micky mouse spring on the pcb but time will tell. annoyed with myself for missing the HA3 version but ordered it now. 

also recieved the Romisen RC-13 today and i love it, ordered acouple more already.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Wolf359, just wanted to say thanks for the link......hows the runtime and does it work well with rechargeables. I might have to put in an order for one.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

works fine with rechargeables i use eneloops and vapex instant in mine runtime of about 1 hour 45 minutes on high. on low i used it for about 3 hours as a reading light while camping and didn't notice it dimming, at a guess would say low is about 25% of high. 

edit

i got this holster for it and it fits perfectly

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2357


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bigballer1 said:


> Is it me or is the flashlight scene WAY too confusing with multiple products with the same brand and model yet have different specs and/or prices and SKUs?
> 
> For example, the Aurora AK-P7 has two SKUs on DX:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.136894494 and
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12588


One has copper heatsink the other one doesn't. That is the difference. Since copper is more expensive than aluminum I guess that is the difference in price.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hey Wolf do you know the lumens of the light on high and what is it on low......


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

sorry i do not know the lumen
best i can do is this




both using eneloops charged this afternoon

edit 
camera is a canon A40 all settings on automatic flash turned off


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Its not as bright as the C3 but it is doable....at least for me....i have lots of bright ones and find them useless for what i do....my eyes have to adjust to the darkness again.....and the second mode will be great. Thanks for posting it for, im going to order one.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

you are welcome i hope you will like the light as much as i do.

as a general question to all, does anyone know if the light meter that DX sell worth getting ?


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I have no doubt that i will, its a two mode and i can use the second mode.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Do you know the emitter, taking a look at there site it looks like a P4.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

G'day alfreddajero,
Saw your review of the SAIK RC-A3 Cree AA Flashlight on DX:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5346

It's on my wishlist at the moment, would like to see your review and comparison to the UJC B-6 2Modes CREE LED Flashlight BLK(1xAA) from KD when you get it.

Both are about the same price, like you I'm looking for a flashlight with more "flood" than the 3 Romisen RC-G2 I've already got. Might even get the Q5 version of that to add to the collection.

Apart from getting a light meter, how is the comparison done say between a Q2 and P3 LED to determine which one is brighter? Is there a list in CPF somewhere that shows the brightness comparison of each LED model?

Sorry about a 'noob' question.

Cheers,

Luau


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

don't know for sure but it looks the same as led's that i know are P4's

edit


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Thanks for the chart Wolf359!:thumbsup:


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*alohaluau, its funny that you mention the RCG2 Q5 version.....I put an order in for one on Wenesday to compliment the RC-A3 and also my RC-G2 P2emitter. Yes i find that a bright light is not useful in the dark, when the light goes off you need to wait a minute for your eyes to adjust. 42-60 lumens is about all you need. So im looking for a light that is a two mode and according to wolfs recommendation i think i found it. *


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Oh and as for the RC-a3 i had to return it.....For a P3 emitter it sucked, i did a comparison with the RR 1watt Luxeon light and the RR was brighter, and there was artifacts in the led itself. The new one finally shipped on the 5th so im hoping to get it sometime next week.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Just got my RC-G2 Q5 from Shining Beam and compared the spot to the original and the Q5 version is brighter and bigger....might post up a pic later tonight.....thanks Lightbug for coming out with a brighter version and also the quick mailout.


----------



## NPT

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Any comment on:
*XJC B-12 Cree, Romisen RC-KF, RC-R4 Cree P4, or TR-C2 CREE R2?*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/197447

Thanks bessiebenny and everyone


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alohaluau said:


> G'day alfreddajero,
> Saw your review of the SAIK RC-A3 Cree AA Flashlight on DX:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5346
> 
> It's on my wishlist at the moment, would like to see your review and comparison to the UJC B-6 2Modes CREE LED Flashlight BLK(1xAA) from KD when you get it.
> 
> Both are about the same price, like you I'm looking for a flashlight with more "flood" than the 3 Romisen RC-G2 I've already got. Might even get the Q5 version of that to add to the collection.
> 
> Apart from getting a light meter, how is the comparison done say between a Q2 and P3 LED to determine which one is brighter? Is there a list in CPF somewhere that shows the brightness comparison of each LED model?
> 
> Sorry about a 'noob' question.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Luau


 
Just to give you an update the RC-G2 Q5 is worth it.......such a small light thats also a thrower.....it not only has a bigger spot then the original but its brighter as well. And i will also let you know on the RC-A3 replacement goes as well.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Wolf359 said:


> as a general question to all, does anyone know if the light meter that DX sell worth getting ?


 
I got mine from DX. =)

I cannot really say how accurate it is to the "true" "real" lux readings.
But it's accurate as a relative measurement tool for what "you" have.
But you may not be able to compare to other people's measurements.

I'm also using the sensor for my runtime tests and works fine.
(I hooked up the output of sensor directly to my multimeter)

*NEW LIGHT ORDERED*
- I received $50 from my parent's friend as a pocket money. =)
- So I bit the bullet and ordered myself a *Fenix T1* from fenix-store!
- They have a special deal at the moment with free E01 -> HERE
- Also, the CPF8 coupon works to get a further 8% off. Not bad!
- T1 can tail stand which is a HUGE plus over the TK10 for me.







I'll try and catch up to all the threads before this. Hectic life atm. :sick2:



NPT said:


> Any comment on:
> *XJC B-12 Cree, Romisen RC-KF, RC-R4 Cree P4, or TR-C2 CREE R2?*
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/197447


 
I cannot really comment as I haven't tried any of them. =)
Here's what my general thoughts on them are by looking at them.

TR-C2 - Looks like similar to Ultrafire 502B. Seems to use standard sized drop-ins also.
Don't expect it to be a thrower as it has a small sized reflector and it's textured.

RC-R4 does have good reviews though and if you prefer a side-clicky, it might be the one.
RC-KF might be a better light than RC-W4 as it supports much more battery types also.

So all in all, most Romisens are very good. Pity they don't use Q5s. =P
As you know, I just cannot buy all of them to review. Wish I could. =(

*UPDATE*
- Something I missed to see. New protected RCR and 18650 at KD!
- KD claim it has same true capacity as AW. Good protection also.
- I will get some and compare to my cheap Trustfire's that I use. =)


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> I got mine from DX. =)
> 
> *UPDATE*
> - Something I missed to see. New protected RCR and 18650 at KD!
> - KD claim it has same true capacity as AW. Good protection also.
> - I will get some and compare to my cheap Trustfire's that I use. =)



I've tested 4 different types of RCR123's in the past weeks. I still have a few tests to do, before I've completed a complete set of tests on all of them. I'm hoping to post the results in the next few days. So far, the grey trustfires have the largest capacity of all, the white trustfire has the highest voltage under load, and the battery station RCR's are as small as the AW's, but with slightly better performance. Both the BS and the AW RCR's have less capacity than the trustfires, but the trustfires don't fit in a fenix P3D for example. 

If those KD RCR's do indeed have a capacity of 625mAh, then they'll outperform an AW by more than 10%, and have almost the same capacity as a grey trustfire.

I'll order a pair from KD, to see how they perform.
Edit: just ordered a pair


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

i await the results of the rcr123 and 18650 cells with great interest i have gotten to the point where i need to order more cells. 

just wish DX/KD had trustfire 17670 protected cells, the ultrafire cells are ok but are about 1350mah-1400mah not the 1800mah advertised.

it is abit perverse but i seem to be spending more on recharagrable batteries than on lights at the moment. $77 for 40 Vapex instant AA's, there performance is on a par with Eneloop AA cells but and cost $45 less for 40.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Wolf359 said:


> my fav EDC is the xjc B-6 from KD 2mode Lo/Hi, i liked them so much i have 10 of them and 2 more on order. price $14.99 was $13.30 acouple of weeks ago.



Hi Wolf359,
You have got me interested in this one too! Do you know what LED is it using from the chart you posted, plus is it a 'throwy' like the Romisen RC-G2 or more 'floody'? Does the lens part have an O-ring as well?

I'm tossing whether to get this or the SAIK RC-A3 Cree AA Flashlight (Gray), the Q5 version of the Romisen RC-G2 is on my 'buy' list when I have more $$.:naughty:
Cheers,
Luau


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

i think it is P4 but i am not sure maybe those that know better can look at the picture below and tell





it is more floody than the RC-G2 due to the shorter reflector, when it gets dark here (5-6 hours) i'll put up a picture comparing it to the SAIK RC-A3 like the one i did for the C3


SAIK AC-3 Vs XJC B-6 on high






SAIK AC-3 Vs XJC B-6 on low





distance to the wall is about 2 meters
camera Canon A40 on auto flash turned off


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Thanks i would love to see the pic as well. Im guessing it is a P4 but im no expert. It really doesnt matter anyway since im going to order one lol.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

G'day alfreddajero & Wolf359, and BB if he's still awake!

I'm waiting for the photos to decide what to get too. I've already got a list of things from DX on standby, will add the SAIK RC-A3 to it if it's good, or bite the bullet and get the xjc B-6 from KD if that's better... oo:

If I can afford it I will get both!

The addiction is hard to shake, at least I can sit in the dark and shine at things...

Ooooo! I found a fly on the wall! :shakehead

Luau


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

If you would like you can also check out the UF WF606A as well....i have two of them also and i can tell you that they are bright......out of all that i have owned there my favs........the emitter is a P4 and it runs on 2 AA cells or one CR2 cell.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Okay i took a pic with one light using a P4 and the other a Q5, i cant tell the difference at all......if anyone can tell please post up and let us know.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

i have 2 wf-606a's  but i like the B-6 for the duel levels


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I like Fenix L1D Q5 for much the same reason!

Of the DX stuff I've gotten 10688 MTE Q5 5-mode is my fave, but it sure doesn't seem to have much heatsinking....


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Updated my thread with RCR123 tests:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2445971#post2445971

I hope this is helpfull


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

It is impossible to tell between a P4 and even a R2 by how they look.
Every Cree emitter from P4 onwards have 4 wires inside.
So there's no way to differentiate a P4 and Q/R bins other than by output.
(This means, feeding them with same input and measuring the output)

btw, as you all may already know, I've reviewed the XJC B-6 a while back.
It was advertised as having a Cree Q2 at KD so I bought one from them.
When I looked inside, it clearly had 3 wires. So it was a P3 bin. =(
I didn't like it that much but seems people might be getting the Q2 version now.

Saik RC-A3 seems to now use a P4 bin at least instead of the P3 also.
Seems most Romisens which used to use P3's now use P4. Bonus. =)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Okay thanks for letting me know BB........I do know that the Q5 seems brighter......I just wish it was easier to differentiate between the emitters.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*NEW LIGHT RECEIVED*
- I just received my first Fenix E01 in olive color!
- I can confidently say that this flashlight is a keeper.
- My partially complete review is put up on the main thread!
- btw, Romisen R-1A01 was cheaper, brighter and better made..
- But it's now a discontinued light.... Why Romisen? Why??
- Romisen should make a HAIII version of R-1A01 with SSC P4.
- And sell it for ~$25 and it'll sell by the bucket loads!! grrr.
- I guess I'll just have to wait for KD Buckle V4 to arrive. =)


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

WOW, got my V4 KD buckle light just now and this thing is incredible. super bright! it beats my romisen rc-g2 (when working) and my ultrafire wf-606a and it even has a larger hotspot and spill than them.

it feels so nice, i wish i had bought more of these to be honest. i love it, my new EDC light.

cant wait for your review BB:thumbsup:


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*warriorz* - I'm really glad you like it. It makes me even more eager to receive mine!
I expect it to be very bright and nicely made. Hope that's the case with mine also. =)

*xiaolizi* - thank you for your comments. I'm glad you found my thread informative. =)


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12715 grey
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12716 black

Romisen RC-2B4 Cree P4 LED Flashlight (2*AAA)


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



warriorz said:


> WOW, got my V4 KD buckle light just now and this thing is incredible. super bright! it beats my romisen rc-g2 (when working) and my ultrafire wf-606a and it even has a larger hotspot and spill than them.
> 
> it feels so nice, i wish i had bought more of these to be honest. i love it, my new EDC light.
> 
> cant wait for your review BB:thumbsup:



well its nearly 3 in the morning here in Melbourne, Australia and its pitch black outside.

when comparing the wf-606a to the kd buckle, the wf has more throw, the kd has a brighter/larger hotspot and a little more spill aswell. 

i might need new batteries for the wf-606a, but its still bright. i think with new batteries both lights would be equal. l'm using duracell alkalines in both lights (l'm not sure if rechargeables would be brighter in the buckle???)

overall, l'd choose the kd buckle over the wf-606a anyday.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



warriorz said:


> well its nearly 3 in the morning here in Melbourne, Australia and its pitch black outside.
> 
> when comparing the wf-606a to the kd buckle, the wf has more throw, the kd has a brighter/larger hotspot and a little more spill aswell.
> 
> overall, l'd choose the kd buckle over the wf-606a anyday.




Hi warriorz,

I have a Romisen RC-G2 (my first LED flashlight), is the KD buckle V4 brighter? Did you get the Q5 or the Q2 version? I'm about to place an order for the SAIK RC-A3, if this is good I'm going to get it instead! Is it waterproof like it says too?

Cheers mate.

Luau.


----------



## NPT

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> I got mine from DX. =)
> 
> I cannot really say how accurate it is to the "true" "real" lux readings.
> But it's accurate as a relative measurement tool for what "you" have.
> But you may not be able to compare to other people's measurements.
> 
> I'm also using the sensor for my runtime tests and works fine.
> (I hooked up the output of sensor directly to my multimeter)
> 
> *NEW LIGHT ORDERED*
> - I received $50 from my parent's friend as a pocket money. =)
> - So I bit the bullet and ordered myself a *Fenix T1* from fenix-store!
> - They have a special deal at the moment with free E01 -> HERE
> - Also, the CPF8 coupon works to get a further 8% off. Not bad!
> - T1 can tail stand which is a HUGE plus over the TK10 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and catch up to all the threads before this. Hectic life atm. :sick2:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot really comment as I haven't tried any of them. =)
> Here's what my general thoughts on them are by looking at them.
> 
> TR-C2 - Looks like similar to Ultrafire 502B. Seems to use standard sized drop-ins also.
> Don't expect it to be a thrower as it has a small sized reflector and it's textured.
> 
> RC-R4 does have good reviews though and if you prefer a side-clicky, it might be the one.
> RC-KF might be a better light than RC-W4 as it supports much more battery types also.
> 
> So all in all, most Romisens are very good. Pity they don't use Q5s. =P
> As you know, I just cannot buy all of them to review. Wish I could. =(
> 
> *UPDATE*
> - Something I missed to see. New protected RCR and 18650 at KD!
> - KD claim it has same true capacity as AW. Good protection also.
> - I will get some and compare to my cheap Trustfire's that I use. =)



I have an impression that you prefer throw, but shouldn't a nice spill be more practical? 
Thanks for your advice


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



NPT said:


> I have an impression that you prefer throw, but shouldn't a nice spill be more practical?
> Thanks for your advice


 
I don't have preference to throw at all. I like my light just "bright". =)
Just all throw makes the light useless to me as I don't need a spotlight.
But there doesn't seem to be a perfect smooth blended output light yet.
There aren't that many compact SSC lights out there as I would like. =(


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alohaluau said:


> Hi warriorz,
> 
> I have a Romisen RC-G2 (my first LED flashlight), is the KD buckle V4 brighter? Did you get the Q5 or the Q2 version? I'm about to place an order for the SAIK RC-A3, if this is good I'm going to get it instead! Is it waterproof like it says too?
> 
> Cheers mate.
> 
> Luau.



hi,

i would say the v4 buckle would be alot brighter than the RC-G2, but....my RC-G2 is now fualty so i have no way to compare them.

the wf-606a was much brighter than the RC-G2, and the KD buckle is the same, if not brighter than the 606a.

my KD buckle should be a Q5, but i have no way to verify it.....so it may be a Q2 if KD made a mistake, i hope not.

hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



warriorz said:


> hi,
> 
> my KD buckle should be a Q5, but i have no way to verify it.....so it may be a Q2 if KD made a mistake, i hope not.
> 
> hope this helps:thumbsup:



The Q2 is $19.99 SKU4498, the Q5 is $22.99 SKU4499.

So... how much did you pay? oo:

I have cancelled my order for the SAIK RC-A3 from my last purchase from DX pending further reviews from fellow CPF users...

Cheers,

Luau


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

You cancelled the RC-A3? What are you looking for in a light? 

I use the RC-A3 about twice as much as all my other lights combined. It's certainly no scorcher, but that's exactly the reason why I like it so much.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Raymond said:


> You cancelled the RC-A3? What are you looking for in a light?
> 
> I use the RC-A3 about twice as much as all my other lights combined. It's certainly no scorcher, but that's exactly the reason why I like it so much.



I only have so much/little pocket money to spend a month, so I have to budget what to get first... 

KD always price rise quicker than the tide , so I probably need to get the V4 Buckle Light first and come back to the RC-A3, I admit the Romisen/SAIK lights are very nicely built.

I currently have a gray Romisen RC-G2 as an EDC and one in the car.

Cheers,

Luau


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I'm not trying to push the RC-A3 on you  Just wanting to find out what kind of light you're searching for.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Raymond said:


> I'm not trying to push the RC-A3 on you  Just wanting to find out what kind of light you're searching for.



It's still on my DX wishlist when there is spare money lying around.

I'm replacing all the 'old' 6v Dolphin style bulky lights I have in the house. So far one RC-G2 in the car and one EDC for the moment, looking for 2 more for the house as emergency lights. I'm staying with mainly AAs, AAAs if it's good.

So far the 2-3 that come to mind (and pocket!) was the RC-A3, the KD V4 Buckle Light and the dual mode AA light from KD.

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

By now, many of you may have heard about the huge earthquake that occured in China.
What a tragedy for so many people.... The news footage made me really feel some of the pain they were going through....

On a lighter note, according to Takebeat here, Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel models came from there via EMS when ordered in bulk!
Possibly the factory of these and maybe many other flashlights are from the earthquake affected areas?
If this ends up being the case for some flashlights, we may not see them for a very long time....

*Some flashlight update*:

- My Eastward YJ-XAQ5 has somehow gone dimmer than when I first got it! I left my lightmeter at work so I cannot be certain but I can really see the difference just with my eyes. The light tint has become quite yellowish to a point where it is very warm in color. (not xenon yellow though) It's still pulling 1.4 to 1.5 amps at the battery and the switch only has 0.4 ohms resistence at High mode so maybe it's the Q5 emitter? Hmm. I'm not going to jump to any conclusions until I re-test it against a light meter I guess.... 

- The Fenix E01 is quite useful and very nice to use. It definitely is worth the $15. I think it is a great light to give away as gifts as it's so nicely made and has enough brightness for finding key holes, finding things under the bed or sofa, looking inside a PC etc etc. But.. I'll have to wait for the KD Buckle V4 to arrive before making any final say as KD Buckle V4 will be MUCH MUCH MUCH brighter and possible better made.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

sorry to hear about the light and what happened in China, I dont watch tv very much because theres really nothing im interested in........more of a online person myself, please keep us in the know when you find out the problem.


----------



## richdsu

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Received my KD V4 ( Q5) Buckle Lights.

Finishing is very good. You will have to use Eneloop AAA Battery to power up this flashlight ( ordinary 1.5V Alkaline Battery simply not powerful enought ).

The Q5 Cree ( WC tint ??? ) --- output beam is warm tint / yellowish( may be the board is not regulating enough current ( high) to push the Q5 to white tint ??? ).

I am going to order Q2 version and do comparison.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Today , Just Modded a *Romisen RC-B3* with Q5 Emitter ( DX SKU 11022) & Board ( DX SKU 7881 - modify to single mode ( High) ,use a thick dia. copper wire wrap around and solder the pcb to the brass pill. 
You will need Eneloop AAA battery to get maximum output.

Result : just like RC-G2, very very bight hot spot and throw.

Got to get some Cree Q5 Emitter ( WG tint ) from DX SKU 2394, transfer this emitter to smaller metal core PCB, this emitter will produce Bright, Pure White Beam on RC-G2 and RC-B3. ( hopefully the new stock will still have the same tint).

:devil:


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alohaluau said:


> The Q2 is $19.99 SKU4498, the Q5 is $22.99 SKU4499.
> 
> So... how much did you pay? oo:



$22.99:scowl:

but like i said, i have no way to verify what exactly it is, but it* should be a Q5*


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



richdsu said:


> Received my KD V4 ( Q5) Buckle Lights.
> 
> Finishing is very good. You will have to use Eneloop AAA Battery to power up this flashlight ( ordinary 1.5V Alkaline Battery simply not powerful enought ).


 
Richdsu, excuse my lack of knowledge here if I'm wrong but why does an alkaline not work on the KD V4? 

I thought it would have worked at first but then quickly faded due to the alkalines high internal resistance. Are you saying that it does not fire up with alkalines or is just not suited to their use? 

I realise that alkalines would be a totally unsuitable choice for this light. Maybe this is what you meant?

Thanks!


----------



## richdsu

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hi TONY M,

You are correct.
You can use alkaline battery on KD V4, but after a very short period of time, the light beam becomes too dim to be useful ( that is what I have encountered on two units which I having ). 
The LED and Circuitry demands NiMH battery for proper operation.

:candle:


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



richdsu said:


> Hi TONY M,
> 
> You are correct.
> You can use alkaline battery on KD V4, but after a very short period of time, the light beam becomes too dim to be useful ( that is what I have encountered on two units which I having ).
> The LED and Circuitry demands NiMH battery for proper operation.
> 
> :candle:



Figure the V4 is going to pull about an amp from the AAA battery to get 350mA regulated out at ~3.7Vf .


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



warriorz said:


> $22.99:scowl:
> 
> but like i said, i have no way to verify what exactly it is, but it* should be a Q5*



Sorry mate for my bad engrish understanding, not trying to make anything out of it.

Please correct me if I'm wrong, you have the Q5 version but don't have any way of verifying it.


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alohaluau said:


> Sorry mate for my bad engrish understanding, not trying to make anything out of it.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong, you have the Q5 version but don't have any way of verifying it.



no worries

yeh i have the Q5 version, it cost me $22.99 and it is this one.

i got a paper saying its a Q5 version blah blah inside the package, so i believe i have been given the correct flashlight (Q5)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

how is the runtime on the buckle light........


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*Alfred* - Runtime on the KD buckle is probably going to be around 30 minutes max.
I'm expecting mine to arrive today or tomorrow so I'll get that measured when it arrives.

Some update to my *Eastward XAQ5*:
- My Q5 emitter seems to have been burned down???
- The emitter looks much more yellow than what it should be. (Comparing to other silver Cree's)
- So the beam is about half as bright as before in both throw and lightbox.
- It also has a much more yellow tint than before. Some might prefer this. =P
- Maybe I got a bad Cree LED? I'm going to swap it with a spare Q5 and see if it happens again.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

That or you can always return it....and thanks for the update on the buckle light, cant wait to see a review.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*NEW LIGHT ARRIVED*
- Aurora AK-P7 from DX!!
- WOW. It's bright. At least 400 lumens out the front.
- Seems it is direct driven. Brightness drops over time.
- Has a 2 mode reverse clicky switch.
- Looks very much like the Ultrafire C8 body from the photos.
- It's my friend's light so I'll get to review it after he plays with it first. =P
*Update:*
- Was about 50 minutes into runtime test when my friend had to take it home.
- It started at 100 and when down to 60 after 50 minutes. Not bad!
- Bad part was that it gets OMG I CAN'T TOUCH IT HOT. Need gloves!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Well 400 lumens is a lot of light.lol


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hey BB,

DX has a new single AAA light.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12849
DX Cree R2 Cree LED Buckle Flashlight with Mountain Clip (1*AAA)
Features a Cree XR-E *R2* LED Emitter (*not Q2*) $14.99

Something to compare to the V4 KD Buckle Light? 

Cheers,

Luau


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alohaluau said:


> Hey BB,
> 
> DX has a new single AAA light.
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12849
> DX Cree R2 Cree LED Buckle Flashlight with Mountain Clip (1*AAA)
> Features a Cree XR-E *R2* LED Emitter (*not Q2*) $14.99
> 
> Something to compare to the V4 KD Buckle Light?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Luau



WOW!, i only got my v4 buckle a few days ago but this looks pretty damm good

l think l'm gonna buy it and give the crapper one away but i think l'll like them both


----------



## geek4christ

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alohaluau said:


> Hey BB,
> 
> DX has a new single AAA light.
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12849
> DX Cree R2 Cree LED Buckle Flashlight with Mountain Clip (1*AAA)
> Features a Cree XR-E *R2* LED Emitter (*not Q2*) $14.99
> 
> Something to compare to the V4 KD Buckle Light?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Luau



Wow, a really floody cree. That may just be my next purchase.


----------



## lightemittingdiode

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

This is a budget Cree, etc thread (very nice one at that), so why is a particular budget Cree at DX not mentioned? This one:
M839 Compact Cree P4 LED Flashlight. 

Seems good, Cree P4 for $15. I'm thinking on that one, or the Buckle R2 just mentioned.
Any thoughts on the M839? BessieBenny?

Also, will any Cree XR-E LED be able to modded into a flashlight with a P4, R2, etc? Is XR-E the main category and the P4, R2, Q2, Q5, etc like sub categories?


----------



## richdsu

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alohaluau said:


> Hey BB,
> 
> DX has a new single AAA light.
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12849
> DX Cree R2 Cree LED Buckle Flashlight with Mountain Clip (1*AAA)
> Features a Cree XR-E *R2* LED Emitter (*not Q2*) $14.99
> 
> Something to compare to the V4 KD Buckle Light?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Luau



===================================================

Looking at the photos : The Head Portion seems very thin walled ( screw in threads must be fine and thin, also shallow ). Durability is in question -- not recommended for EDC.

The design is very similar to Ultrafire WF-602C ( I've got bad experience with this flashlight --- cross thread after using it in a few days.)


----------



## richdsu

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Anyone bought this AAA light from Kai ??? Please review.

Kaidomain SKU 4343

https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4343


( from the photos the screw thread is plenty and thread machining looks good ).


----------



## lightemittingdiode

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

So funny! That's just like the mystery one I was recently asking about at DX:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12164

Nice a P4 for $15. But also considering EDC in my case, build quality is of course important, and I know the E01 does have the ball in their court for this.

Also, in case anyone is wondering, I have been looking at the Cree website and for the XR LED's, tags like P4, Q2, Q5, etc only apply to their white LED's. 
Nice. So looks like I can grab any Cree sub $20 light and mod in that green Cree at DX (which I assume to be an XR-E). But again, build quality is still my concern.
Now I'm wondering the best build quality Cree in sub $20. Hm.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I just ordered 30 units of those DX Cree R2 Cree LED with EMS shipping, let's see how good they are. :laughing:


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

so i take it that this is the light that your going to add to your site......if it is im going to order it from you......since your basically 8 hours away.....please let us all know when you get them in.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alohaluau said:


> G'day alfreddajero,
> Saw your review of the SAIK RC-A3 Cree AA Flashlight on DX:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5346
> 
> It's on my wishlist at the moment, would like to see your review and comparison to the UJC B-6 2Modes CREE LED Flashlight BLK(1xAA) from KD when you get it.
> 
> Both are about the same price, like you I'm looking for a flashlight with more "flood" than the 3 Romisen RC-G2 I've already got. Might even get the Q5 version of that to add to the collection.
> 
> Apart from getting a light meter, how is the comparison done say between a Q2 and P3 LED to determine which one is brighter? Is there a list in CPF somewhere that shows the brightness comparison of each LED model?
> 
> Sorry about a 'noob' question.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Luau


 

Just wanted to give you an update on my replacement of the RC-A3, so far its brighter then the one that i had......and i also got the new one in 7days which was great. Its like the lottery with leds, i can buy the same light and one of them for sure is going to be brighter then the other. Im happy with the one that i received so far, cant wait til it gets dark now.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

No problem alfreddajero. FYI, I paid retail price myself, didn't even use the bulkrate because it actually cost more after factor in the EMS shipping fee with bulkrate. Without using the bulkrate coupon, the EMS shipping fee is FREE. :shrug:


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Just wanted to also let you know, thanks for the included battery that you shipped with the light.....lol.....now that was grade A.....do you know when there going to be up on your site.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

You welcome bud!!!
As soon as I get them, I'll test out briefly and post them on website, probably will charge few dollars more for obvious reason. But definitely will be lower than $20 and will throw in a duracell AAA battery for FREE.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I really dont care how much there going to be really.....just as long as im not waiting 2wks for a light to get here......lol..... i hate waiting for the mailman.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

alfreddajero, 
For this light, I'm not doing for a profit, but use it as a tool to make my website more popular. $15 initail cost + battery +packaging +fee to paypal+ fee for prostore = $17+
If I sell that light, say $18.95, how much would I make? LOL, hope the profit is enough for me to buy the gas for driving to the postal office.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Yes i know what you mean....i meant that if you had a light on your site that i really want then it wouldnt matter the cost, just as long as i know that im not waiting 2wks like i have been with DX.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



lightemittingdiode said:


> M839 Compact Cree P4 LED Flashlight.
> 
> Seems good, Cree P4 for $15. I'm thinking on that one, or the Buckle R2 just mentioned.
> Any thoughts on the M839? BessieBenny?
> 
> Also, will any Cree XR-E LED be able to modded into a flashlight with a P4, R2, etc? Is XR-E the main category and the P4, R2, Q2, Q5, etc like sub categories?


 
Reason for not trying that small AAA flashlight is I thought it was a permanent bike-light solution.
KD's description makes it sound like it is going to be quite bright and well made. Now I'm curious. =P

I saw that DX Buckle R2 light also. Interesting. First AAA light to use R2 bin.
It doesn't look as nice as the KD Buckle V4 but I hope the internals are good.

Well. I'll get one. To compare to Buckle V4. (hopefully I get it today sometime)
I'll also get that AAA light at KD with the mount. Would be interesting to see which is best. 
Now. I just need to save up some money to be able to get them both. =)

Cree XRE is the model of the LED emitter. P4/Q5 etc are the bins.
As long as components are not all glued, any light can be modded.

*KD Buckle V4 received!*
- Wow. It feels so much more solid and better made than older KD Buckle.
- Perfectly centered silver cree Q5. Smooth reflector. Tail stands fine.
- Output has no rings around hotspot! Very smooth for a SMO reflector.
- Centre hotspot has a visible donut hole from about 3 inches or closer.
- Throws quite well. BIG wide hotspot. Has a bright spill also. Very nice.
- Knurling is all around the body. Very nice quality. Threads are big also.
- Mine has a slight neutral to warm tint to the beam.
- *Lightbox* = 65 lux *Throw* = 450 lux (with fully charged 1.2v NiMh)
- More in-depth review later on. Looks to be a winner so far.


----------



## Pokerstud

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



richdsu said:


> Hi TONY M,
> 
> You are correct.
> You can use alkaline battery on KD V4, but after a very short period of time, the light beam becomes too dim to be useful ( that is what I have encountered on two units which I having ).
> The LED and Circuitry demands NiMH battery for proper operation.
> 
> :candle:




This is a real bummer for me, as I don't do rechargables. I do Energizer Lithiums, and my guess is that they will fair only marginally better than the alkalines.

I will probably put this up for sale when I receive it then


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I'll do a runtime test using an alkaline battery with the KD V4 tomorrow and update my graph.
btw, I believe Energizer lithiums will do better than the NiMhs. So you'll be better off in that sense.


----------



## Pokerstud

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> I'll do a runtime test using an alkaline battery with the KD V4 tomorrow and update my graph.
> btw, I believe Energizer lithiums will do better than the NiMhs. So you'll be better off in that sense.




Maybe a new ray of hope, *thanks*. I'll try them first of course, before I sell it, might have to keep it after all.


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

nice review of the kd V4 buckle, i hope you put kitchen pics up soon


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*REVIEW UPDATE*
- Many photos of Fenix E01 and KD Buckle V4 up now! =)


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hi BB,

Thanks for the review and comparison to the Fenix AAA light! Always a good read!

I have ordered a KD V4 Q5 Buckle Light from KD, and some rechargeable AAAs from DX, now to find me a Vicks nasal inhaler tube/cap! :laughing:

I think I will enjoy this light when it arrives.

Cheers,

Luau


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Good work BB! 
I dislike the oval beam of the E01. Not nice.:thumbsdow
I don't know why the GS has this poor characteristic.


----------



## Anarchocap

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



TONY M said:


> Good work BB!
> I dislike the oval beam of the E01. Not nice.:thumbsdow
> I don't know why the GS has this poor characteristic.



Because the shape of the die is different. Its larger and rectangular compared to the other Nichia 5mm LEDs. They did that to try and get higher output from the same size package.


----------



## kaidomain

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Pokerstud said:


> This is a real bummer for me, as I don't do rechargables. I do Energizer Lithiums, and my guess is that they will fair only marginally better than the alkalines.
> 
> I will probably put this up for sale when I receive it then


 
Lithium will yield same or better output than a NiMH 1000mAh. You will like it. With a standard Duracell coppertop AAA, this current regulated boost circuit will try to obtain enough power from it to regulate its output. The light will regulate for about 5-10 minutes and then drops to semi-regulated mode, which still runs about 60-70% of its regulated brightness if you use NiMH or Lithium. This applies for standard alkaline battery only, not for NiMH or powerful Lithium. This driver also has about 85% average boost efficiency.

There is only so much power stored on a AAA cell. You can check out Silverfox AAA shootout thread to determine what is the best deal available on AAA Lithium/NiMH/Alkaline cells.

K


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Thanks Kai for the information~! =)

Just curious, mine came glued on the front thread of the head. Is it supposed to be glued?

Also, does my runtime test with NiMh look about right? Coz it doesn't have a super flat output as you can see..

Anyways, this is one great AAA light. Huge improvement over the previous model.


----------



## kaidomain

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> Thanks Kai for the information~! =)
> 
> Just curious, mine came glued on the front thread of the head. Is it supposed to be glued?
> 
> Also, does my runtime test with NiMh look about right? Coz it doesn't have a super flat output as you can see..
> 
> Anyways, this is one great AAA light. Huge improvement over the previous model.


 
Hi Benny (Is your name Benny?):

Yes, it's supposed to be glued. So the head does not get accidently turned when you switch the light on and off. This light is meant to be used daily without stuffs falling off.

The NiMH curve looks good. If you heatsink the flashlight with a wet towel or with your hand. It should regulates more efficiently. I don't know how good your battery is. Battery with lower internal resistance will provide a flatter output curve with boost circuit. Every little bit counts.

Notice how output drops even on a regulated driver with the use of alkaline batteries. This is due to higher internal resistance and huge drop in the alkaline battery voltage underload. Lithium and NiMH are better.

R2 LEDs are not in production yet. I only receive some samples myself and they are on average 0%-3% brighter than any typical Q5. I was going to make some special edition lights with them, but never made it. Check out the review thread on all of the "R2" equipped flashlight like the Pro-I, Solarforce drop-in, Cree drop-in, AAA light, some even performs worse than Q5. Think

K


----------



## kaidomain

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Anarchocap said:


> Because the shape of the die is different. Its larger and rectangular compared to the other Nichia 5mm LEDs. They did that to try and get higher output from the same size package.


 
True. Also the LED is made up of a blue tint die surrounded with some yellow glowing power (not sure if this is the right word?). So don't be surprise with the blue spot and yellow spill. I have 20 GS samples and they perform quite good. I can push them with 100mA with and get twice+ the output compared to the stock 20-30mA current that E01 drives. I ran the LED for 48 hours at 100mA and the LED shows no light degradation. Vf drops like 0.03V and current remains the same. It's a truely winner for a 5mm LED, but 5mm LED is a 5mm LED. Only Fenix and Arc can sell them with volume

K


----------



## Pokerstud

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



kaidomain said:


> Lithium will yield same or better output than a NiMH 1000mAh. You will like it. With a standard Duracell coppertop AAA, this current regulated boost circuit will try to obtain enough power from it to regulate its output. The light will regulate for about 5-10 minutes and then drops to semi-regulated mode, which still runs about 60-70% of its regulated brightness if you use NiMH or Lithium. This applies for standard alkaline battery only, not for NiMH or powerful Lithium. This driver also has about 85% average boost efficiency.
> 
> There is only so much power stored on a AAA cell. You can check out Silverfox AAA shootout thread to determine what is the best deal available on AAA Lithium/NiMH/Alkaline cells.
> 
> K




Good info, thanks Kai


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> Just curious, mine came glued on the front thread of the head. Is it supposed to be glued?



mines not glued, i can touch the emitter, or make it into a candle if thats what you mean


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I've found one mistake, "HAII". I always bothers me.

There is no such thing as HA II. HA itself already stands for Type III anodizing, which is also called HA or HAIII. Type II anodizing is just type II. I think "HA II" stemmed from HA III, where people probably though HA meant anodizing and didn't know that it mean Type III anodizing.

Kai probably meant Type II anodizing.

Thanks bessiebenny for continuing this great review thread.

Kai: It's yellow phosphor.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I received my KD V4 Buckle light today. Reasonably fast shipping, very nice quality. As others have said, this is FINALLY the way the buckle light should have been.

I would have liked it to be a bit thinner though I don't know if that is possible given the package size of the Cree emitter.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*Kai* - Thanks for all that inside information on the KD Buckle V4. =)

My runtime tests are not using any extra heatsinking and so some flashlights do get quite hot and brightness drops accordingly.
I do believe that with better heatsingking, the output curve will be a bit more flatter.
I am right now conducting the runtime test with a cheap IKEA AAA Alkalines. We'll see hot that ends up. 

The NiMh I used for the 1st runtime test was a Pisen (Tsum) 900mAh AAA.
I'm interested un getting this one from your store instead. What do you think?

Energizer Lithiums are very expensive in Australia. (2 of them cost about the same as the BUckle V4 price) So I cannot afford them to do any runtime tests. (It's hard enough trying to save up $20 for my next light. =P)

*Gunner12* - Yes. I also knew that but Jerry specifically said it was HAII. hehe. I guess he just meant Type II. =)
I'll correct that so that it's not so confusing for others. Thanks for letting me know.

*Probedude* - Yeah. The size of E01 is much smaller and slimmer.
But then I guess the reflector would have been too tiny for Cree.

*warriorz* - Mine seems to be very well glued The head won't budge by bare hands. =(


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

You can always get a couple of Duracels AAA 1000mah........dont know if you have them there, but if you cant just let me know and the next time im out somewhere ill pick you up a pack man.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

2 x Duracell AAA NiMhs cost $20 here in Aus. Eneloops are not cheap either.
Thank you for the generous thought. But shipping would cost u too much.. =)

I was interested in getting some LSD batteries anyways. hehe.
Hence the interest on those ones as KD which seem nicely priced.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

2 x Duracell AAA NiMhs cost $20 here in Aus. Eneloops are not cheap either.
Thank you for the generous thought! But shipping would cost u too much... =)

I was interested in getting some LSD batteries anyways. hehe.
Hence the interest on those ones as KD which seem nicely priced.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Okay man.......it wouldnt be a bother at all.....let me know how the lsd's go.......


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*UPDATE*
- I've now updated the *KD Buckle V4* runtime graph with Alkaline result.
- Keep in mind that it was a cheap IKEA branded Alkaline battery.
- It had a initial voltage of 1.6v and was brand new out of the box.
- Pack of 10 costs $5 in Oz. So can't expect Duracell performance. hehe.
- Wish I had a 10440 handy to try it out at direct drive. Oh well. Later. =)


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> Energizer Lithiums are very expensive in Australia. (2 of them cost about the same as the BUckle V4 price) So I cannot afford them to do any runtime tests
> 
> *warriorz* - Mine seems to be very well glued The head won't budge by bare hands. =(





> 2 x Duracell AAA NiMhs cost $20 here in Aus. Eneloops are not cheap either.



yep batteries over here are so expensive:mecry:

and about the head, l'm not sure if its a good thing (that the head is not glued), but i like it that way imo.


----------



## sLightlyObsessed

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Has anyone else experienced issues with the *Eastward YJ-XAQ5* or *YJ-18WF* getting dimmer? It looks impressive and I'm thinking of purchasing it, but if this is a reoccurring problem I'm going to stay away.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



sLightlyObsessed said:


> Has anyone else experienced issues with the *Eastward YJ-XAQ5* or *YJ-18WF* getting dimmer? It looks impressive and I'm thinking of purchasing it, but if this is a reoccurring problem I'm going to stay away.


 
HAIII based 18WF or 18WD or 18WA would probably be a better choice.
My XAQ5 got dimmer as the LED seems to have burned down somehow.
I still think this is just a bad luck on the emitter and not by the driver.
I will replace the emitter soon with another Q5 and see how that goes. =)


----------



## t3h

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> My XAQ5 got dimmer as the LED seems to have burned down somehow.
> I still think this is just a bad luck on the emitter and not by the driver.
> I will replace the emitter soon with another Q5 and see how that goes. =)



Is it noticably dimmer? Or just numbers dimmer? Mine doesn't seem so amazingly bright since I got it, but it could be just me getting used to it. I also think the tint has changed a little from a slightly HID-like vaguely bluish white to a more neutral white (not a very bluish one like the LED was being overdriven, just a cool white), but that could have been because of the lighting in the room I was in comparing it to.

Still, hopefully it is the emitter not the driver - it looks reasonably easy to replace when I disassembled it...

Edit: read your post. No, mine is nowhere near half as bright, and the tint is certainly not yellow. Come to think of it, I haven't actually changed the battery in it since I've got it (it lasts for a while in low mode...). I'll try it with a freshly charged battery, though I don't think the one in it is very discharged anyway.

Edit again: No, it hasn't gotten any yellower. I blame that on the blue CCFLs that were lighting up a lot of the room making the beam look comparatively yellower. And yeah, it's just as bright as it was when I put the fully charged cell in. The other is discharged to 3.90v.


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I got my 2nd Romisen RC-N3 today. The output is the same as my first one but the quality of the anodizing is not as good. The thread on the AA battery tube extension are only parly anodized meaning that the tailcap can no longer be twisted 1/4 turn to prevent activation. The anodizing in general is not as good and the overall quality is not quite as good but everything fits together firmly which is nice.

My black Fenix EO1 arrived in today!
I'll not repeat what many others have said but it is a nice enough light. 
My sample looks identical to this one. http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_e01/review.html
The knurling is finer (smaller?) on the body than the head (like the color E01's).
The LED is very far back in the head.
The beam is OK but slightly blue and is a bit off centre but only noticeable if you are looking for it.

I might even do what WadeF did and time the runtime with a fresh and cheap alkaline battery.

All in all I'm happy with it!


----------



## AvPD

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I wonder if the heatsinking on the EYJs has a problem. How hot should they be getting after a few minutes use? Mine (18XD) has a little bit of warmth around the "neck", but the upper part of the torch is not warm (I have not performed thorough tests though).


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Mine doesn't seems to have issue with heatsinking as the light gets quiite warm-hot when left for a while.
I'll see if I can claim warranty or see if I can replace the emitter and hopefully it'll be good again. Will update later.

btw.....

*SOME CHANGES TO COME!*
- I'm moving house possibly within 2 months! It means no more same kitchen photos! =P ANd I don't have all the lights with me (some were sold, some broken or modded, some were my friends which they now don't have etc) So I think the photo will havew to change when I move. I might actually make all new tests including a new lightbox for more consistent/accurate tests. Obviously, any previously reviewed lights that I have, I will re-do the tests. (Wil try to get all the ones that my friends have also)

- As this thread is getting way too big anc not very easy to read, I am thinking of making my own very simple website. Maybe I'll get a domain name of something like *bessiebenny.com *or something easy. What do everyone think? This will mean even more indepth review of each light and possibly more photos also. Such as various other beam shots around the new home. If I go ahead with the site, I will still continue this thread but in a very "light form where I will just mention the new light that I've reviewed and some basic info and a link to the full review. Let me know if you believe this will be good for all. (even so, I'll probly be able to start on this maybe in September timeframe as it's gonna be hectic for next few months with my work and house move and a planned holiday etc etc)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I would think it would be a great idea.....well you also have a forum as well.


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

No more kitchen photos :sick2:

Good luck with the move. It would be nice to keep the old kitchen photos and just add a new photo for the lights you still have later. That way there is still a point of reference for thlights that can't get an updated photo. I also think it would be nice to keep the chart of lights in the first post still. That would make a nice handy reference and keep it clear which light reviews are out there at your site.

I hate moving. Good luck again.


----------



## geek4christ

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



baterija said:


> No more kitchen photos :sick2:
> 
> Good luck with the move. It would be nice to keep the old kitchen photos and just add a new photo for the lights you still have later. That way there is still a point of reference for thlights that can't get an updated photo. I also think it would be nice to keep the chart of lights in the first post still. That would make a nice handy reference and keep it clear which light reviews are out there at your site.
> 
> I hate moving. Good luck again.



Yes, good luck with the move. I hate moving as well, and am about to do it again (this week) for what is hopefully the last time for a while.


----------



## AvPD

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> - As this thread is getting way too big anc not very easy to read, I am thinking of making my own very simple website. Maybe I'll get a domain name of something like *bessiebenny.com *or something easy. What do everyone think? This will mean even more indepth review of each light and possibly more photos also.
> 
> Let me know if you believe this will be good for all.



Another thing you could do it spit the reviews into sections, although would the mods be willing to keep more than one your threads sticky...

Google now has webpage hosting so creating your own webpage isn't a bad idea either.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Thank you for all you comments so far. I will definitely keep any info / photos that I have currently. =)

*AvPD* - I did not even know about googlepages. That is awesome. Thank you for heads up. =)
(I've just spend 15 minutes to see how it may look. Looks nice! Now i just need a lot more free time. hehe)

http://bessiebenny.googlepages.com


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Well you have your own forum for the lights you review.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Yeah. I might just do that. Just put up a review here as a separate thread like how everyone else here do it. =)
I guess I'll see what I can do. That google pages is not bad but editing is a bit annoying and quite lacking.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hi BB and everybody at CPF!:wave:

DX got new stuff!

Fenix E01 GX LED 10-Lumen Flashlight Black $15.70
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13006

Fenix E01 GX LED 10-Lumen Flashlight Grey $15.70
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13005

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Cheers alohaluau! The E01 looks weird in the DX site. The etching is different.


----------



## thebigjim

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hey everyone, been following this (Massive) Thread with lots of interest. I need a couple of new torches, I like the look of the KD Buckle q5 light, and i want another light that has more power and throw for searching (Im a Police Officer). I have a couple of questions, what batteries are best for the Buckle Light, i can get some Eneloop AAA's with a 800mAh capacity. Would these get the best out of it? For the second light i have been looking at the fenix L2T, are any of these budget lights comparable to that? Or could you suggest something of a similar size and output. Im trying to save a bit of money!!! 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



TONY M said:


> The E01 looks weird in the DX site. The etching is different.



I can't see the etching on the black one, maybe my CRT monitor display is not sharp enough? :shakehead

I've ordered the KD V4 Q5 Buckle Light just last week, hopefully it will arrive soon, I can't wait to try it out!

Going by BB's review the Fenix is not as bright as the KD Buckle Light. I'm looking for a EDC to put into my pocket.

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



thebigjim said:


> Im trying to save a bit of money!!!
> Thanks a lot.



G'day thebigjim,

I stuck with single AA and AAA sized battery flashlights for that exact reason, don't have to get new chargers for different battery types.

So far I have purchased the Romisen RC-G2 (good throw but not very good flood) from DX, my KD V4 Q5 Buckle Light should arrive soon, have a couple of other single AA flashlights on my DX wishlist to buy when I have the money. 

For police work maybe a 2xAA flashlight will be more suitable? The fenix L2T does look good and fit the description.

Other CPF users may be able to provide more input into this.

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## thebigjim

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Yeah the L2T is nice, i was just wondering if there is a nice cheap one that has a similar output to it somewhere? I dont really know a lot about rechargables to know which ones fit in what lights etc.... A lot use a 18650 but i dont know which one is best. In terms of output, whats the best throwing light similar in size to a L2T that i can get for about $30?


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Here's a couple to start off with?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10727

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4238

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## thebigjim

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I like the look of the Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5, so would this be brighter with a 14500 cell than the Ultrafire WF-606A with 2xAA? I wish i knew more about these Rechargables, the C3 seems tiny in size with the 14500, do yo know what 14500 cell would work best with this, i dont mind buying a charger as ill probably end up getting some more lights once i get paid!!! Thanks.


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



TONY M said:


> Cheers alohaluau! The E01 looks weird in the DX site. The etching is different.



That's because they used different pictures, removed the background, and pasted the picture of the E01 over another background. The pictures look blurry, they have probably been enlarged.

The E01 is a bit cheaper from Fenix Store. $15 US flat including international shipping.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*NEW LIGHT RECEIVED*
- Just received the Fenix T1.
- It feels bigger, blukier and tougher than the Fenix TK10.
- Brightness/output seems to be identical.
- Clip doesn't come off which is what everyone complained about already.
- But it can tail stand which is a huge plus over the TK10 for many I'm sure.
- Clicky is very easy to press even with the protruding tail ends.
- Turning the bezel for Low/High is VERY difficult due to the side clip.
- It is a very nice light nonetheless for the currently discounted price at fenix-store.
- Detailed review to come when i can....


----------



## NPT

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> *New RC-F4 Received!*
> - I got the black one this time. Finish is excellent as expected.
> - Textured OP reflector. Has a cleaner beam than my 1st one with a smooth reflector.
> - Throw is about the same still. About 3500 lux @ 1m with 2 x RCR. 2900 lux with single 17670.
> - Lightbox is about same also. 120 lux with 2 RCR. 100 lux with 17670.
> - Head is not glued this time! No need to force rotate now.
> - Entire body/barrel is now 1 piece. No more possible contact issues.
> - Driver looks totally different to my first one!! I'll do runtimes soon!
> - I'll re-review this light and put it up on top of my review with more results.
> - Even after 6 months of receiving the first one, this light still deserves full 6 stars imo. Awesome.
> 
> *Update*
> - I'm currently doing runtime test on it with 2 x RCR. Result is BAD so far.
> - Ouput drops from the 1st minute and drops to 1/3 within 30 minutes!!
> - I hope this is just my bad batteries. I'll try with other batteries later on.



I was about to order the F4, then saw your "Result is BAD so far":-( worse than the W4? any update?
Thanks Benny.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*NPT* - My new RC-F4 is not bright with RCRs at all. It's about half the brightness.
It was bright at beginning but my 2 RCRs seemsed to maybe caused the driver to die or something.Now with 2 RCRs, it's not that bright. With 17670 however, it's quite bright but has a direct-driven chracteristic. (output falls off gradually over time) Maybe my RC-F4 is now direct drive due to dead driver? I'll have to do a few more tests. I haven't really played much more with it since. So I'll test it more tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## NPT

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> *NPT* - My new RC-F4 is not bright with RCRs at all. It's about half the brightness.
> It was bright at beginning but my 2 RCRs seemsed to maybe caused the driver to die or something.Now with 2 RCRs, it's not that bright. With 17670 however, it's quite bright but has a direct-driven chracteristic. (output falls off gradually over time) Maybe my RC-F4 is now direct drive due to dead driver? I'll have to do a few more tests. I haven't really played much more with it since. So I'll test it more tonight or tomorrow.



Ohh.. no...now I've to do my research again:-(
It seems like the quality is not that consistent, do you think all these lights/batteries have QC issues? or they keep changing spec. every other month?
Are UltraFire and TrustFire both from the same company? was searching for a good RCRs and saw many saying that their capacity are way over rated.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*NPT* - From all my experience with these budget lights and batteries (Including all my various friends), the QC seems to be a real hit and miss. Over time, they seem to sometimes change the driver / threads etc etc without any mention. Not good I know. With batteries, Trustfire seems to be of better quality than Ultrafires. They have better build quality (by a little) and have slightly better real capacity according to my experience. Same goes for their flashlighs except Trustfire don't make that many flashlights. 

I cannot say which sample of RC-F4 is the one that you'll get now. Sad but true. And I don't think I'll buy another just to see. *If anybody bought a RC-F4 recently*, please let us know how the driver looks like (even just the positive end) and or how the brightness differes between a single RCR and double RCR if any. Seeing that RC-F4 still gets really good reviews at DX tells me that maybe I got a dud for my recent purchase.... I hope that is the case anyways as RC-F4 is an awesome 2RCR light for the money as per my firtst sample.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hi all,

Just received my KD V4 Q5 Buckle Light!!!

Initial impression:
First word "WOW", very good machining and looks very well made, clean and smooth thread, much better looking than my old AAA Mini Mag Lite.
Popped in a 1.2V 600 mAh ARLEC branded battery (still charging up my Soshine batteries from DX , both parcels arrived on the same day!) and turned it on and second word "WOWEEWOWOW!"
It's bright!!! Switched on my Romisen RC-G2 (standard edition) and made a comparison, this one blows it out of the water (Q5 vs P2?)
The Romisen has been relegated to my backpack and the KD Bucke Light is now my EDC in the pocket with my house keys!
Is it worth the money? Like BB's review, worth the purchase! Thanks BB! Delivery time from KD? 8 days, well packaged parcel, thanks KD! Very well done.

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## Buck

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Is the RC-F4 reliable with 16340s? I received one yesterday, and gray Trustfires. Sometimes it would run up to 5 seconds, then go dim, other times just flash briefly or not light at all. At first I suspected the light, but on primaries, which are probably about 1/3 run down from use in another light, it operates continuously for as long as I wanted to run it (several minutes). 

I wondered if one of my cells was funky, but maybe the driver is not happy with the voltage going over 8.0 V. Lacking another RCR123 light, what would be a safe way to run the cells down 5 to 10%, to take the edge off them? 

This morning, after I checked for the tail washer and greased the clicky threads with Phil Woods lithium grease (which seems to work, though I don't know if it's a very good choice), it ran for the longest yet on the 16340s, about 30 seconds, before crapping out. Does the voltage of Li cells drop a bit when they cool off from a fresh charge?

Does this light need to go back?:thinking:


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



NPT said:


> Ohh.. no...now I've to do my research again:-(
> It seems like the quality is not that consistent, do you think all these lights/batteries have QC issues? or they keep changing spec. every other month?
> Are UltraFire and TrustFire both from the same company? was searching for a good RCRs and saw many saying that their capacity are way over rated.


I would recommend you the Romisen RC-W4. I really like it. I could say it is really bright and good thrower. You can use it with AAA NiMh batteries but since this flashlight probably is direct driven you wont get constant current and the light will be getting dimmer. You could also buy an AW 18500 li-ion battery to use with this flashlight (DX/KD 17500 also work) and you would get something closed 2 hours constant light (not dimming) runtime.


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alohaluau said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just received my KD V4 Q5 Buckle Light!!!
> 
> Initial impression:
> First word "WOW", very good machining and looks very well made, clean and smooth thread, much better looking than my old AAA Mini Mag Lite.
> Popped in a 1.2V 600 mAh ARLEC branded battery (still charging up my Soshine batteries from DX , both parcels arrived on the same day!) and turned it on and second word "WOWEEWOWOW!"
> It's bright!!! Switched on my Romisen RC-G2 (standard edition) and made a comparison, this one blows it out of the water (Q5 vs P2?)
> The Romisen has been relegated to my backpack and the KD Bucke Light is now my EDC in the pocket with my house keys!
> Is it worth the money? Like BB's review, worth the purchase! Thanks BB! Delivery time from KD? 8 days, well packaged parcel, thanks KD! Very well done.
> 
> Cheers,
> Luau



glad you liked it mate, l'm still loving mine


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

G'day Warriorz,

I also bought a bike flashlight mount for my Romisen RC-G2 from DX, fits nicely, so when I go night riding to the shops the oncoming cars get a slight dazzle from the light! :laughing:

I will be pretty happy with these 2 flashlights for a while!

On a side note, I found the RC-G2 light kept going for the duration when I was out riding for more than 45 minutes, when I switched off the light and tried to use it again it wouldn't light up at all. I changed the battery to a fresh one and it's OK again.

My question is: LED lights does not perform the same as normal lights? Meaning it doesn't go dim but just cut out completely when battery is low? Sorry for my bad Engrish trying to explain the question.

It may just mean I have to carry some spare batteries with me when I go riding at night.

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

On moving....

GOOD LUCK!

Since we moved a little over three years ago after living 18 years at one location I swear.....

I NEVER EVER want to do that again!!!!

And to top it off, I STILL don't know where EVERYTHING is!!!


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> On moving....
> 
> GOOD LUCK!
> 
> Since we moved a little over three years ago after living 18 years at one location I swear.....
> 
> I NEVER EVER want to do that again!!!!
> 
> And to top it off, I STILL don't know where EVERYTHING is!!!


 
I had the same problem when moving offices 4 years ago. I can only find things that I don't really need. You never know how much you have (the other half has) untill you move.

Good luck moving Bessiebenny, I hope all goes well!


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

BessieBenny,
I think you probably getting a dud for RC-F4 model. I just received my batch of RC-F4 Q5 yesterday, and I tested out with both CR123A and RCR123A, the brightness on RCR123A batteries is about 20% brighters. 
I also did a comparison of P4 and Q5, the Q5 is much brighter on my light meter at ~2 feet test. I'm talking about 50% more output. (perhaps Q5 has much more intensity on hot spot !?:shrug
Tell you what, I'll send you a Q5 version for you to play with, tell me which color you want.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=179034


----------



## dudu84

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Wow! RC-F4 with Q5? this is exactly what I've been waiting for .
Need to save some money to get at least one soon.
Great news indeed


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

cool man......i guess im going to have to order one.......


----------



## swxb12

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alohaluau said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just received my KD V4 Q5 Buckle Light!!!
> 
> Initial impression:
> First word "WOW", very good machining and looks very well made, clean and smooth thread, much better looking than my old AAA Mini Mag Lite.
> Popped in a 1.2V 600 mAh ARLEC branded battery (still charging up my Soshine batteries from DX , both parcels arrived on the same day!) and turned it on and second word "WOWEEWOWOW!"
> It's bright!!! Switched on my Romisen RC-G2 (standard edition) and made a comparison, this one blows it out of the water (Q5 vs P2?)
> The Romisen has been relegated to my backpack and the KD Bucke Light is now my EDC in the pocket with my house keys!
> Is it worth the money? Like BB's review, worth the purchase! Thanks BB! Delivery time from KD? 8 days, well packaged parcel, thanks KD! Very well done.
> 
> Cheers,
> Luau



Haha, yea. My buckle v1 is the only light that still wows me every time. Even from a fairly depleted nimh...just big fat beam with an awesome hot spot transition and tint.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



lightbug said:


> BessieBenny,
> I think you probably getting a dud for RC-F4 model. I just received my batch of RC-F4 Q5 yesterday, and I tested out with both CR123A and RCR123A, the brightness on RCR123A batteries is about 20% brighters.
> I also did a comparison of P4 and Q5, the Q5 is much brighter on my light meter at ~2 feet test. I'm talking about 50% more output. (perhaps Q5 has much more intensity on hot spot !?:shrug
> Tell you what, I'll send you a Q5 version for you to play with, tell me which color you want.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=179034



Your site only mentions 2x batteries? Does it still run nicely single 17xxx battery or it needs 2 batteries to have blazing output?

- Vikas


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Vikas Sontakke,
I believe most 17670 won't fit this light. The Awe unprotected 17670 does fit, but this battery doesn't have a + nipple, thus won't work.
The Ultrafire Unprotected 17670s also fit, but it is quite tight which I fear once I push it all the way in, I won't be able to take it out again so I didn't bother to try.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

With 2 of RC-F4s that I have, I can fit the Ultrafire 17670 just fine.
It's a tight fit but still can take it out by just shaking it a bit. =P
I'm expecting lightbug's RC-F4 to be the same size but with a Q5!!!


----------



## 04orgZx6r

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> With 2 of RC-F4s that I have, I can fit the Ultrafire 17670 just fine.
> It's a tight fit but still can take it out by just shaking it a bit. =P
> I'm expecting lightbug's RC-F4 to be the same size but with a Q5!!!



They fit fine in all three of mine too. 

On a side note, the two F4's I just recently received were different from my first a month earlier at DX. The second two were definitely higher quality and came with a different reflector. To tell a difference if you don't have both, the older ones have CREE with a symbol next to it and the new ones just say CREE in the same font as the Q5 F4's that lightbug sells.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



TONY M said:


> I had the same problem when moving offices 4 years ago. I can only find things that I don't really need. You never know how much you have (the other half has) untill you move.
> 
> Good luck moving Bessiebenny, I hope all goes well!



+1

Safe moving! And don't lose those flashlights!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Yes please dont......it would be a shame indeed if that were to happen....and make sure that all your equipment is packed up safely.....you sure dont want to damage those. Ingat means-take care or be safe-:thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

With only a few exceptions, all my lights (at the time) fit into a Walmart container wrapped in newspaper.

If (perish the thought!) I had to do it again it would likely take two whole containers this time....


----------



## j2kei

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

sorry if you guys feel i am threadjacking, but this might help some be aware of the rc-f4. i made a couple videos of my problem with it as well as a thread with switch problem, hopefully someone knows the fix: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2490781#post2490781

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XK8t4QTvRs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWEF1ZWKNVM


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I surely won't lose any of my flashlights that's for sure. It's all going to go in my own bag. =)

The new RC-F4 P4 that I received from DX is same as what 04orgZx6r mentioned.
But mine with 2RCRs is about 1/3 as bright asa when used with single 17670. =(

Thanks to lightbug, I'll be able to review the RC-F4 Q5 version.
I expect it to be much better with both battery configuration.

Also, I have another thread for my recent flashlight woes.
My Eastward has gone bad and same with my Fenix T1. =(

*j2kei* - That switch does look pretty bad. 
With mine, I also have the washer inside.
I think it's more of a spacer. Not a circuit.
Mine also has better soldering. Hmm.
Well, if you have a multimeter, check the resistence.
Find the two points where you see most resistence.
Maybe it's just due to a blotchy soldering in one point. (bad contact)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hey BB whats your personal experience with the RC-N3 Q5 version.....so far im really digging that light.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Unfortunately, I don't have the RC-N3 Q5. (I only have the original RC-N3 P4)
But as expected from lightbug, it'll be just a brighter version of what I've reviewed.
So if you like what you see in the RC-N4, get the RC-N4 Q5 version for brighter output. =)


----------



## mrforsyth

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



j2kei said:


> sorry if you guys feel i am threadjacking, but this might help some be aware of the rc-f4. i made a couple videos of my problem with it as well as a thread with switch problem, hopefully someone knows the fix: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2490781#post2490781
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XK8t4QTvRs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWEF1ZWKNVM



Two of my recently received 'F4's were intermittent exactly like this. I quickly traced it to a switch problem by removing the endcap and shorting the battery to the case and got full, bright light. I then disassembled the switch assembly from the endcap and discovered that the solder joint between the switch and the pcb had a cracked solder joint. I fired up my trusty Weller, added a small dab of flux, resoldered both connections, and then cleaned with isopropyl. Upon reassembly, both lights are performing perfectly.

In a nutshell, it appears as though the workmanship and QC is somewhat lacking of late at Romisen. No biggie for me but might be a pain for someone less comfortable with soldering. Still thrilled with my F4's. 

Mark


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Maybe we all started buying too many Romisens and they hired many newbiews who weren't as skilled? =P

BTW - I knew a KD thrower was in the works and it seems it is finally out.
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4798
Single Q5 cannot do 500 lumens without liquid nitrogen to cool it. =P
So I have no idea how they can say it is a "KD Accurate Test".
But the photo of the beam shot definitely looks like a killer thrower!

They also have a Dereelight looking KD Tough Q5 18650 light.
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4745
This one says 750 lumens!! Hmm. *Kai/Jerry, *please correct these. =)

*NEW LIGHT ORDERED*
- DX Cree R2 Buckle AAA Just an impulse buy. =P
- I hope it's as good or better than KD Buckle V4.
- I think it's gonna be a while before I get one...


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Thanks for the input BB........


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

G'day BB and everyone else!

Looks like DX is playing catch up to KD, got some new releases, below are just some examples:
Tiablo Rebel 0100-BIN LED 100-Lumen AAA $30.91
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13099
Spiderfire C-R8 Cree R2 240-Lumen 2-Mode $30.84
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13094
TrustFire TR-801 Cree Q5-WC 230-Lumen $18.99
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13095
TrustFire TR-803 Cree Q5-WC 230-Lumen (1*CR123A) $18.92
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13096

Gotta start saving more... :mecry:

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

UPDATED: New picture added

Received my 30 DX Cree R2 Cree LED Buckle Flashlights tonight. They are engraved as Aurora brand and appeared to be decent quality. I want to compare it with my version 3 KD buckle light on output, only to find out my KD buckle light won't turn on anymore. What the hell is going on, it was still working 2 days ago? "sigh".
Anyway, need to borrow my mom's KD buckle light to do a beam comparision tomorrow.

Aurora CREE R2 AAA Buckle lights




[/url]

Aurora R2 Vs. Ultrafire C3 P4 (Single mode)



[/


Aurora R2 Vs. KD Buckle light Ver 3.



[/


----------



## rizky_p

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alohaluau said:


> My question is: LED lights does not perform the same as normal lights? Meaning it doesn't go dim but just cut out completely when battery is low? Sorry for my bad Engrish trying to explain the question.
> 
> It may just mean I have to carry some spare batteries with me when I go riding at night.
> 
> Cheers,
> Luau



I think Romisen RC-G2 is using a constant current so it will cut-off at certain point when the battery voltage is low enough it is not the LED but the way this particular driver works it maintains output current while the voltage drops by increasing the amp input. Other driver will make the LED goes dim and dim until only a glow on the LED.


----------



## rizky_p

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> *NEW LIGHT ORDERED*
> - DX Cree R2 Buckle AAA Just an impulse buy. =P
> - I hope it's as good or better than KD Buckle V4.
> - I think it's gonna be a while before I get one...



Yup i've been thingking of getting this one too but KDs V4 buckle lights seems to good.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

The beam shots for the R2 is bright. Thanks for posting them up.


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



lightbug said:


> Aurora R2 Vs. Ultrafire C3 P4 (Single mode)



the DX R2 beam shot looks nothing like it shows in the DX product page:thinking:


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



rizky_p said:


> I think Romisen RC-G2 is using a constant current so it will cut-off at certain point when the battery voltage is low enough it is not the LED but the way this particular driver works it maintains output current while the voltage drops by increasing the amp input. Other driver will make the LED goes dim and dim until only a glow on the LED.



Hi rizky_p,:wave:

Thanks for explaining that to me, now I kind of understand how it works, spare batteries will be essential if I decide to ride for more than an hour at night!

I found the rechargeable batteries I use gives me about an hour of output before it cuts out completely.

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

What batteries are you using and whats the mah.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alfreddajero said:


> What batteries are you using and whats the mah.



Hi alfred,

I'm using some old ARLEC branded rechargeable AA 1.2V 1600mAh.

Might switch to the Soshine AA 2500mAh from DX to test tonight.

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

The reason i ask is because im using Duracell 2650 and my runtimes are much longer then that, even with the Q5.


----------



## The Grift

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have the RC-N3 Q5. (I only have the original RC-N3 P4)
> But as expected from lightbug, it'll be just a brighter version of what I've reviewed.
> So if you like what you see in the RC-N4, get the RC-N4 Q5 version for brighter output. =)



Hi, newbie here. Been reading this thread for quite awhile, narrowing down my options. I'd like to choose a stop-gap light until I suck it up and buy a SF or a Fenix. So far, two Romisens look the best: The RC-N4 and the RC-F4. I want something pocket or EDC sized that's bright enough to turn heads but won't run down in 45 minutes.

Does anyone have any info on runtimes with the shiningbeam version of both the RC-N4 and the RC-F4 Q5's? 215 lumens would be great, especially if I could get a couple hours runtime out of it.

Romisen's main site promised a 7 hour runtime for the unmodded RC-F4... seems a little optimistic for the 170 lumens they claim, let alone with a Q5.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



The Grift said:


> Romisen's main site promised a 7 hour runtime for the unmodded RC-F4... seems a little optimistic for the 170 lumens they claim, let alone with a Q5.



I think I measured 0.6A draw on my RC-F4 so for a CR123A at 1500mA it won't last more than 2.5 hours though it may have a LONG 'moon' phase.


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



The Grift said:


> Does anyone have any info on runtimes with the shiningbeam version of both the RC-N4 and the RC-F4 Q5's? 215 lumens would be great, especially if I could get a couple hours runtime out of it.



The F4 vs the F4 Q5 should have similar runtimes. It's the same current controlled driver in both. In any two samples it should be the one with the lower Vf emitter that ran longer. The Q5 isn't brighter because it's being driven harder. It's brighter because it's more efficient at using the power supplied. Look at the RC-G2 and G2 with Q5 runtime graphs to see a similar situation.

Bennie's original review mentioned KD showing the runtime as 75-90 minutes for the F4. Expecting more for that level of brightness doesn't seem realistic. As an example the Fenix Tk-10 which uses a Q5 is spec'd at 225 lumens for 1.5 hours on 2x123's.

The question to ask yourself is do you need that bright, or do you need the couple hour runtimes more?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



The Grift said:


> So far, two Romisens look the best: The RC-N4 and the RC-F4. I want something pocket or EDC sized that's bright enough to turn heads but won't run down in 45 minutes.
> 
> Does anyone have any info on runtimes with the shiningbeam version of both the RC-N4 and the RC-F4 Q5's? 215 lumens would be great, especially if I could get a couple hours runtime out of it.


 
I cannot say what the runtimes will be for the RC-F4 Q5. 
I will get one hopefully within a week or two from lightbug.
So you should see my runtime tests as soon as received. 

Both RC-F4 Q5 and RC-N3 Q5 use the stock driver. 
So the runtime will be very similar to original ones.
It's just that they may be up to ~40% or so brighter

RC-N3 should last over 2 hours with 2AA. But RC-F4 with 2RCR won't.
RC-N3 isn't as bright as RC-F4 however. But it's still bright. All up to u. =)

*Probedude* - You are talking about 17670 there right?
2RCRs cannot be 1500mAh so I guess you mean 17670.

Here's a runtime graph of my new RC-F4 P4 that I got from DX recently.
*I think both graphs may be invalid however as it looks WAY TOO WEIRD. =P*
*So I'll wait for shiningbeam's RC-F4 Q5 to arrive and review that instead.*


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Looks like a ECG reading to me! Very weird.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> *Probedude* - You are talking about 17670 there right?


 It was 2 qty primary CR123A, is that a 17670?



> Here's a runtime graph of my new RC-F4 P4 that I got from DX recently.
> *I think both graphs may be invalid however as it looks TOO weird.*



Bessie,
it looks to me that one of your RCR's died, that's the first plateau that ends at 17 min. That cell started to get charged in reverse which made it sort of short which brought the brightness up from the remaining good cell pushing current through it into the driver (time 18-120).

Run your test again and at time ~ 30 min, take out both cells and measure them. I think you have a bad cell.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



Probedude said:


> It was 2 qty primary CR123A, is that a 17670?
> 
> it looks to me that one of your RCR's died, that's the first plateau that ends at 17 min. That cell started to get charged in reverse which made it sort of short which brought the brightness up from the remaining good cell pushing current through it into the driver (time 18-120).
> 
> Run your test again and at time ~ 30 min, take out both cells and measure them. I think you have a bad cell.


 
2 batteries in series does not double in capacity. Only doubles voltage.
So 2RCRs will not total to around 1500mAh at all. Hence the confusion. =)

Hmm. You may be right. But I've tried with many different RCRs and output is very dim.

BTW.

I have some interesting update on the RCRs.

I've received and tested the KD Protected 625mAh RCR123A batteries.
They advertise that it has 5% more capacity that Trustfire. But it's not.
As Raymond @ CPF also tested, Grey Trustfires have good capacity.
Conclusion = Grey Trustfires have more capacity than AW or KD RCRs. =)


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> Here's a runtime graph of my new RC-F4 P4 that I got from DX recently.
> *I think both graphs may be invalid however as it looks WAY TOO WEIRD. =P*



Since it doesn't sound like it's the batteries, I hope that is just a bad driver and not a horribly designed driver. Guess we'll get a better idea when the Q5 version shows up.


----------



## fstuff

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

1) Coupon code _CPFuser _no longer works at DX?

tried it on Romisen MXDL RC-G2 Cree Flashlight Black (1xAA) and price was still $11.30.

2) the link to the RC-G2 discussion thread is broken.

edit:
Partial recovery of the thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198286


3) Any chance in testing some of the $5 1AA lights?

AA because it has 3x the energy of AAA, and it's easy to find (compared to CR123 batteries). And 1AA because it's compact.


4) many thanks for the hard work in this guide!


----------



## The Grift

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Thanks for all your replies. I appreciate you taking pity on the new kid. I may not completely understand draws and drivers yet, but a couple weeks ago I didn't know what spill and throw meant, so I'm making progress.

It looks like I'm still torn between the RC-N4 and the RC-F4, but I'll probably spend the extra couple of bucks for the Q5.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Here is another beam shot of the Aurora (DX) Cree R2 comparing to KD's Version 3 Buckle light.

For those who's interested, you can buy one from the URL below for $19.97 after apply the coupon code "cpfuser".
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-56/Aurora-Cree-R2-AAA/Detail 

Aurora R2 Vs. KD Ver.3 SSC



[/


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



The Grift said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I appreciate you taking pity on the new kid.



Ooops I forgot...:welcome:


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



fstuff said:


> 1) Coupon code _CPFuser _no longer works at DX?
> 
> tried it on Romisen MXDL RC-G2 Cree Flashlight Black (1xAA) and price was still $11.30.
> 
> 2) the link to the RC-G2 discussion thread is broken.
> 
> edit:
> Partial recovery of the thread:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198286
> 
> 3) Any chance in testing some of the $5 1AA lights?
> 
> AA because it has 3x the energy of AAA, and it's easy to find (compared to CR123 batteries). And 1AA because it's compact.


 
1) I never knew DX had a coupon code for CPF users. CPFuser is for shiningbeam.com I believe.
2) Thanks for letting me know! I'll update my RC-G2 thread with that link.
3) I'll see if there are any that cheap that looks to be worth getting. =)
4) Thank you!!

*lightbug* - Thanks for that photo! It looks really bright.
I can't wait till I get mine to compare with the KD Buckle V4. =)


----------



## bigballer1

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Lightbug - I just wanted to make sure. Is the Aurora R2 on the left in both of your pictures? also, I'm a little confused, on your website, why are the 3 Aurora lights different sizes in the same picture? Is the size bigger than the KD V4 buckle? Thanks


----------



## lengendcpf

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hi lightbug, how long can the r2 light lasts on a nimh-800mah battery? Thanks.


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> I've received and tested the KD Protected 625mAh RCR123A batteries.
> They advertise that it has 5% more capacity that Trustfire. But it's not.
> As Raymond @ CPF also tested, Grey Trustfires have good capacity.
> Conclusion = Grey Trustfires have more capacity than AW or KD RCRs. =)



Bessiebenny, how long are grey Trustfires and KD cells? Did you use some washer? I have white trustfires and they are too long for TK10. Only my AW cells fit without problems.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



jirik_cz said:


> Bessiebenny, how long are grey Trustfires and KD cells? Did you use some washer? I have white trustfires and they are too long for TK10. Only my AW cells fit without problems.


 
White Trustfires are the longest of all RCRs that I've seen so far.
Grey Trustfires are shorter than the white ones and works with T1/TK10.
KD RCR is actually very nice in size. It's even shorter than Grey Trustfires.

I'm actually going to test it a few times with the KD Protected RCRs.
Coz it seems that my charger doesn't charge perfectly every time.



bigballer1 said:


> Lightbug - I just wanted to make sure. Is the Aurora R2 on the left in both of your pictures? also, I'm a little confused, on your website, why are the 3 Aurora lights different sizes in the same picture? Is the size bigger than the KD V4 buckle? Thanks


 
Yes. Aurora R2 is on both sides. (I can clearly see the flashlights themselves)
Also, the 3 lights are of same size. Just perspective effect of the photo. =)


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

bessiebenny,
It appears the R2 is a bit brighter than the version 3 of KD buckle light. Don't know how bright it is Vs. the version 4 of KD buckle since I don't own one of those. I guess we'll find out soon enough once you received yours from DX.

bigballer1,
I bessiebenny already answered your question. (Thank you BB)
The size of Aurora R2 is almost the same as my V.3 Buckle, but when you lay them next to each other, the R2 appears a bit skinner. One big difference I noticed is Aurora R2 has much thicker body tube than KD buckle light. (see photo below)

lengendcpf,
Sorry, I don't have any of the AAA NiMH battery.





[/url]




[/url]


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



fstuff said:


> 1) Coupon code _CPFuser _no longer works at DX?
> 
> tried it on Romisen MXDL RC-G2 Cree Flashlight Black (1xAA) and price was still $11.30.
> 
> 2) the link to the RC-G2 discussion thread is broken.
> 
> edit:
> Partial recovery of the thread:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198286
> 
> 
> 3) Any chance in testing some of the $5 1AA lights?
> 
> AA because it has 3x the energy of AAA, and it's easy to find (compared to CR123 batteries). And 1AA because it's compact.
> 
> 
> 4) many thanks for the hard work in this guide!


 
Have you thought about getting the Q5 version....its well worth it.


----------



## BlueBirdTS

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Thanks for your fantastic reviews! I bought a Romisen RC-N3 for my brother and it works great. Keep up the great work! :goodjob:


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> 2 batteries in series does not double in capacity. Only doubles voltage.
> So 2RCRs will not total to around 1500mAh at all. Hence the confusion. =)



I know that. I'm not running 2 RCR's, I'm running 2 primary CR123A's which Panasonic rates the capacity at 1500mAH (actually 1550mAH).

So do you have any primaries to test your RC-F4? Those plateaus sure don't look like a driver problem but a cheap cell problem. Maybe the protection circuitry is faulty.

Do you have a battery analyzer?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Ahh. I was thinking that maybe you were referring to primaries.
I do have some primaries so I will try them and see how it goes.

But the funny thing is that it was vry bright with 2RCRs as you see in the graph.
But ever since that test, I cannot get it that bright again with any RCRs. =(
(these RCRs work fine in my friend's Fenix TK10 and does proper runtime / ouput)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I should be getting the RC-N3 Q5 sometime this week......what did you get for the runtime on a Cr123 primarie BB......


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Bessie,
What is the current draw on your RCF4 with fully charged RCR's? What about your TK-10?


----------



## fstuff

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alfreddajero said:


> Have you thought about getting the Q5 version....its well worth it.


 
Q5?


----------



## lightemittingdiode

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hi lightbug!

My R2 shipped, so just waiting on it.

What do you think about getting at the LED? Is the head really glued in there, like a real pain to get out?

Can you comment any more on the quality, finish, etc - things like that?

Thanks.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

The home that I was buying ended up being a full on lemon. Not good at all.
So I pulled out before signing the contract today. Lost about a grand in the process...... =(
Lesson learnt. I won't lose that much again for my next potential purchase.

Anyways.. 

My head has been very far away from flashlights for the past few weeks. =P
But I will now start reviewing again. haha. So expect some to be put up soon. =)

- Aurora AK-P7
- Ultrafire SS C3 Q5 5-mode
- Fenix T1 (while it worked)

In the mean time, I need to house hunt again.....


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hi BB,

Sorry to hear about that, hope your house hunting gets easier/better.

Looking forward to more of your reviews.

Cheers,
Luau
__________________________________________
Romisen RC-G2, KD V4 Q5 Buckle Light so far...


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*MAJOR UPDATE TO THREAD*
- I have removed a whole bunch of light reviews to this new thread.
- Any discontinued, 3 star or less rated and low performance LED lights are put there now.-
- I hope it makes viewing reviews a bit quicker by reducing bandwidth usage and reduce clutter.
- Over time, I will update the charts to show which light is where.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

lightemittingdiode,
I haven't tried to take out the pill, so I don't know if its glued or not.
The finish of the Aurora R2 definitely feels better than the KD ver. 3 buckle light I have, and the threads are also pretty smooth, plus it has thicker tube. Overall, I think it is pretty decent light consider it is only selling below $20.


----------



## lightemittingdiode

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Ok, thanks. Well, once I get mine, I'll post here how hard or easy it is, as I plan on attacking that pill either way. I'll also post an update in the Cree R2 thread.


----------



## rizky_p

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> The home that I was buying ended up being a full on lemon. Not good at all.
> So I pulled out before signing the contract today. Lost about a grand in the process...... =(
> Lesson learnt. I won't lose that much again for my next potential purchase.
> 
> Anyways..
> 
> My head has been very far away from flashlights for the past few weeks. =P
> But I will now start reviewing again. haha. So expect some to be put up soon. =)
> 
> - Aurora AK-P7
> - Ultrafire SS C3 Q5 5-mode
> - Fenix T1 (while it worked)
> 
> In the mean time, I need to house hunt again.....



how much light we can get with that amount of money :mecry:

Looking forward on your next review, especially infos on KD.s V4 buckle and DX R2 AAA lights.

Cheers
Rizki P


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



fstuff said:


> Q5?


 

I was talking about the RC-G2 that Lighbug sells on his site.....its brighter then the stock G2.


----------



## fstuff

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



alfreddajero said:


> I was talking about the RC-G2 that Lighbug sells on his site.....its brighter then the stock G2.


 
ah.. but it's double the price ($18.75 + shipping).

RC-G2 at DX is $11 shipped.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

But it was worth if for me, since i have the original and now have the Q5 version as well......bright for such a small light.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*UPDATE*
- Seems my old AAA NiMh runtimes are bad due to the old battery / charger than I used.
- RC-W4 for instance seems to run MUCH longer with my new Soshine's than my old ones.
- I will update as much runtimes with new AA/AAA batteries / charger combo as possible.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Cool, would be nice to see much longer runtimes.


----------



## Buck

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I'm toying with modding a Seoul P7 into an RC-W4 with 17500 cell, for a real wall-o-light mini package. Any idea how much of the reflector will need to be cut away? If one GITD O-ring between the reflector and lens would give proper spacing, that would be perfect...


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*SOME UPDATES*

Romisen RC-W4 runtime chart has been updated with better charged new Soshine AAA NiMhs.
These aren't the best batteries but seems to hold a decent amount of charge while being cheap.

I've been now searching for my RC-F4 at home for the past few days but no luck.
My kid has hid it somewhere very nicely it seems. Hopefully it didn't go in the bin. =(

I'm sending my Fenix T1 back to US (Fenix-store) today.
It's going to cost me about $15 i believe. Not cheap! =(
Hopefully my replacement T1 won't have any issues....


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Have you seen this DBS clone? Maybe it's worth considering it for your reviews

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13268

AlexGT


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



AlexGT said:


> Have you seen this DBS clone? Maybe it's worth considering it for your reviews
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13268


 
It's not a matter of considering. It's a matter of 'can I afford it'. :sigh:
There are so many that I want to review for myself and for people here.
But it's just impossible to keep up with new lights appearing every 2 days.
Hence the choice of lights I get very much depend on what I can afford.
(Right now, I have about $20 saved up plus $4 in donations. haha.)

btw, I would rather get the KD version as it is only 2 modes instead of 5.
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4798
But. Unless Kai can send me a free sample, I don't think I can get one.. =P

*Another Update*
- I have replaced the emitter of *Eastward YJ-XAQ5* with another Q5.
- Now it is as bright as before. =) I hope this emitter lasts a lot longer.


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> *Another Update*
> - I have replaced the emitter of *Eastward YJ-XAQ5* with another Q5.
> - Now it is as bright as before. =) I hope this emitter lasts a lot longer.


You should make sure about driving current. If it is over 1 Amp you should try to put at least a resistor to limit current. If it is direct driven at 2 amps you will probably have a damaged emitter again.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Yes sorry to hear about the house.....keep up the good work.


----------



## Buck

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

I see that the RC-W4 entry has been edited to suggest an 18500 cell instead of a 17500. What is the inside diameter of the tube?

Edit: Oops, I just saw your note that the light is MIA! Best wishes on finding it before you move!


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Someone wrote in DX *Aurora AK-P7 2-mode *product page that heatsink is not copper but brass. He wrote:

*I receive this item today. 

"Copper based properly designed heatsink" means 
Brass(Cu-Zn).
* 
Could you please confirm if it is copper or not?

Thank you.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

*linterno* - I believe it may be brass also. It didn't feel like full copper. 
I'll amend it to say that I am not 100% sure what it is really. =P
But either way, the light gets extremely hot. So it's heatsinking well still imo.

*Buck* - RC-F4 is missing in action and not RC-W4. =)
RC-W4 has roughly 22mm in diameter for the battery.
So it can easily fit a 18500. (Not 18650 as that'll be too long)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Hey BB got the RC-N3 Q5 in today and im very impressed with it.


----------



## Buck

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*



bessiebenny said:


> *Buck* - RC-F4 is missing in action and not RC-W4. =)
> RC-W4 has roughly 22mm in diameter for the battery.
> So it can easily fit a 18500. (Not 18650 as that'll be too long)



Thanks, all those RC-x4 names are starting to blur together! The W4 is pretty tempting, though maybe I'd be smarter NOT to try sticking in a P7 as my first mod ever. An expensive emitter to screw up, and pretty short run time as a "reward". A better bin XRE, OTOH...

Is the reflector threaded in? I'm pretty insistent on good waterproofing, so I want the lens clamped down on the O-ring. The -F4 is great, except for the clicky. What grade of anodizing do you think it has?


----------



## Unforgiven

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part III)*

Part IV


----------

